# pak vs india wc 2019 group match



## k s ahmed

can pakistan beat india ? on paper, it doesnt seem so
any thoughts?


----------



## war&peace

k s ahmed said:


> can pakistan beat india ? on paper, it doesnt seem so
> any thoughts?


oh paper tiger c piece.. Pakistan beat ICC rank 1 England.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

We can beat only ourselves lol. That game with England was also a fluke. And please dont get to my throat for saying this but its the reality. We neither have the balling attack nor batting and on top our fielding is pathetic. So brace yourselves for another humiliating defeat from India. Dont know if we are going to win against India ever in a world cup in this life time.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## war&peace

IceCold said:


> We can beat only ourselves lol. That game with England was also a fluke. And please dont get to my throat for saying this but its the reality. We neither have the balling attack nor batting and on top our fielding is pathetic. So brace yourselves for another humiliating defeat from India. Dont know if we are going to win against India ever in a world cup in this life time.


You are wrong and unnecessarily negative. Go out and take some fresh air

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Lincoln

k s ahmed said:


> can pakistan beat india ? on paper, it doesnt seem so
> any thoughts?



Pakistan ki team both unpredictable hai. Kabhi chal jati hai orr kabhi thap ho jati hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

k s ahmed said:


> can pakistan beat india ? on paper, it doesnt seem so
> any thoughts?


There is no group in World cup


----------



## Republic

k s ahmed said:


> can pakistan beat india ? on paper, it doesnt seem so
> any thoughts?



To be honest cricket is not played on a paper. Any team can win. And Pakistan are always the most organised, focused and aggressive team against India. So watch the match on 16th and enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## k s ahmed

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> There is no group in World cup


agree.. i meant before semi finals ...


----------



## IceCold

war&peace said:


> *You are wrong and unnecessarily negative*. Go out and take some fresh air


Really! Is the reality so hard to grasp?



war&peace said:


> *You are wrong and unnecessarily negative*. Go out and take some fresh air


Really! Is the reality so hard to grasp?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

Not an easy team to beat India but we are up there with the best teams and we can beat them if we play good cricket.


IceCold said:


> We can beat only ourselves lol. That game with England was also a fluke. And please dont get to my throat for saying this but its the reality. We neither have the balling attack nor batting and on top our fielding is pathetic. So brace yourselves for another humiliating defeat from India. Dont know if we are going to win against India ever in a world cup in this life time.


So we must have won champions trophy by luck too and not hard work. Stop being so negative, this is a good team and they'll play well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viny

Unpredictability is the biggest surprise element in any game.
Pakistan are currently master of it, so i would not be surprised if Pakistan turns the table.
Rest its would be fun to see what can of surprises open up on the day...
And lets enjoy the game with the spirit of the game...
Best wishes to both the teams, may the team which plays better game win the hearts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

WAJsal said:


> Not an easy team to beat India but we are up there with the best teams and we can beat them if we play good cricket.
> 
> So we must have won champions trophy by luck too and not hard work. Stop being so negative, this is a good team and they'll play well.


I am not negative i am depicting the reality here. You got white washed in series with England and before that lost series to Australia, before that lost series to South Africa, what the hell is negative about it? These are facts.

https://www.bbc.com/sport/cricket/teams/pakistan/results

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

IceCold said:


> We can beat only ourselves lol. That game with England was also a fluke. And please dont get to my throat for saying this but its the reality. We neither have the balling attack nor batting and on top our fielding is pathetic. So brace yourselves for another humiliating defeat from India. Dont know if we are going to win against India ever in a world cup in this life time.


Hope to see a good game, best wishes for your team.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

India is no problem for us. Overall We have Brilliant track record against India in all formats of game. Just few 4 or 5 loss in worldcup but overall no match with India. Main challange is New Zealand, England and Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Viny said:


> Unpredictability is the biggest surprise element in any game.
> Pakistan are currently master of it, so i would not be surprised if Pakistan turns the table.
> Rest its would be fun to see what can of surprises open up on the day...
> And lets enjoy the game with the spirit of the game...
> Best wishes to both the teams, may the team which plays better game win the hearts.


We need to keep it simple and play to our strengths, 
If we bat first, consolidate with first three and let loose in the last ten overs, If we are chasing, Virat, Dhoni, Jadhav need to unleash their usual. Depending on the conditions, it wouldn't hurt to explore Jadeja instead of Kuldeep. 

The top two ODI ranked batsmen are Kohli and Sharma, Bumrah is top ranked ODI bowler and Chahal and yadav in the top ten. To me, the key batsmen against Pakistan would be the top three and Dhoni







If these 4 can keep calm and not throw away their wickets, It should be a good game to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

MilSpec said:


> We need to keep it simple and play to our strengths,
> If we bat first, consolidate with first three and let loose in the last ten overs, If we are chasing, Virat, Dhoni, Jadhav need to unleash their usual. Depending on the conditions, it wouldn't hurt to explore Jadeja instead of Kuldeep.
> 
> The top two ODI ranked batsmen are Kohli and Sharma, Bumrah is top ranked ODI bowler and Chahal and yadav in the top ten. To me, the key batsmen against Pakistan would be the top three and Dhoni
> 
> View attachment 564450
> 
> 
> If these 4 can keep calm and not throw away their wickets, It should be a good game to watch.


Nice long bating line of India and I can bet with you on that, who will win the toss and choose to bat will won the match.

By the way I heard IAF sending W.C Abinondon to watch this match in order to boost morals of Indian team, Do you know the details.


----------



## krash

IceCold said:


> I am not negative i am depicting the reality here. You got white washed in series with England and before that lost series to Australia, before that lost series to South Africa, what the hell is negative about it? These are facts.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/sport/cricket/teams/pakistan/results



I don't think you followed or watched those series?

The white wash against England was by no means as one-sided as the term makes it sound to be. It was a very closely contested series. Pakistan actually set the record of becoming the first team to score 340+ runs in three consecutive games, which was pretty surprising.

The series against Australia was played by the Pakistani B team. Half the front line players were being rested while it was officially announced before the series that Pakistan was going to use this series to test its bench strength for the world cup. Which we did.

The series against South Africa was actually a bit controversial. The pitches were horrendous, some in the cricketing circle even said that pitches of this nature should get the host team penalized. And then our captain was banned half way through the ODI series for the remainder of it. That pretty much also broke our record breaking T20I winning streak. Regardless, it was a 2-3 loss where one of the matches we lost went the DLS way and the two that we won were very comprehensive victories.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## -=virus=-

Pakistan always save their best for when they're up against us. They're very inconsistent, nobody's giving them much of a chance but they did come back and beat tournament favourites and the home side, England. 

Looking fwd to a good game and hope that damn rain stays the hell away.


----------



## MilSpec

Maarkhoor said:


> By the way I heard IAF sending W.C Abinondon to watch this match in order to boost morals of Indian team, Do you know the details.


India bashing in poor english, how about rising up from the same old pakistani stereotype?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Maarkhoor

MilSpec said:


> India bashing in poor english, how about rising up from the same old pakistani stereotype?


Leave the spellings, you got what I want to say.....Now answer me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

Peaceful Civilian said:


> India is no problem for us. Overall We have Brilliant track record against India in all formats of game. Just few 4 or 5 loss in worldcup but overall no match with India. Main challange is New Zealand, England and Australia.




Yes like champion trophy. India is not a problem for Pakistan. Pakistan will easily defeat India like it does for last two decades.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Maarkhoor said:


> Leave the spellings, you got what I want to say.....Now answer me





Maarkhoor said:


> By the way I heard IAF sending W.C Abinondon to watch this match in order to boost morals of Indian team, Do you know the details.


Please bro get politics/sarcasms out of this thread @Maarkhoor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

k s ahmed said:


> can pakistan beat india ? on paper, it doesnt seem so
> any thoughts?



Cricket is a game of chance. Ofcourse, Pakistan can defeat India and any other team.


----------



## Hiraa

Depends on which Pakistani side turns up on that day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

IceCold said:


> Really! Is the reality so hard to grasp?


Mate there are are two ways to see the same glass as half full or half empty. Cricket is a game of chance and the team that plays better on the day wins. On paper things do not matter that much.



Hiraa said:


> Depends on which Pakistani side turns up on that day.


What do you mean? I think Pakistan sent only one team..isn't?


----------



## Hiraa

war&peace said:


> Mate there are are two ways to see the same glass as half full or half empty. Cricket is a game of chance and the team that plays better on the day wins. On paper things do not matter that much.
> 
> 
> What do you mean? I think Pakistan sent only one team..isn't?



I meant their attitude and mentality. If they want to beat India, they will like they did Eng. otherwise we get WI match perfomances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

war&peace said:


> Mate there are are two ways to see the same glass as half full or half empty. Cricket is a game of chance and the team that plays better on the day wins. On paper things do not matter that much.
> 
> 
> What do you mean? I think Pakistan sent only one team..isn't?



He meant will the Pakistani Moronic Hippos show up who will by themselves turn an easy win into a moronic loss by repeatedly shooting themselves in the face or will the infamous Pakistani Cornered Tigers show up who will rise to the occasion and destroy some of the strongest teams out there in situations where no one ever gave them any chance.


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

One has to admit that india have a formidable line-up and have had the upper hand ever since Inzi retired. He was the last jewel of the 90s creme de la creme of Pakistan cricket. The bowling looked promising for a while until Amir decided to over-step a little too much for comfort. I personally feel the semi final in 2011 was played by two evenly matched side but Pakistan was hard done by poor umpiring when Tendulkar's plumb lbw was not given. Drs was not in practice those days. Tendulkar offered another catch when he was still new at the crease but as always our legendary fielding cost us his wicket again. We practically had Tendulkar 3 times in that match. As great as Tendulkar is/was, he was heading towards the twilight of his career. His 80 odd in that match proved to be decisive in addition to some baffling tuk-tuking by Misbah. Misbah was a brilliant test captain/player but he should have quit one dayers long before. There were even whispers that it was infact Zardari who asked Pakistan to 'lose' that match for some diplomacy gimmick or whatever. Shoaib Akhtar being dropped for that match led to these conspiracy theories offcourse. Whatever it was, that was the last evenly match contest between the 2 sides. This current team is good but its too unpredictable for my liking and the indian team is right up there with Eng as the favorites to lift the cup. Personally, i'd be surprised if we pull this one off and immensly proud of the boys but mind says india is gonna win this one as well. For india's son in law's sake i hope he makes it one last memorable match against his susral. He somehow is an india-specialist of sorts, always plays well against them. Lets hope its his swansong.


----------



## terry5

Seems its going to be a wash out
Fans paid upto £2000 plus accommodation flights food travel for this game

No refund given if game washed out

https://www.viagogo.co.uk/Sports-Ti.../Pakistan-Cricket-World-Cup-Tickets/E-2873245


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

World cup matches against India is all about handling pressure and expectation of people which India handled better in the past . If you look at overall record then Pakistan is still ahead of India so they have been dominated India in the past in bilateral series. Record in champion trophy is also good ..Its only world cup where they have failed consistently even when they had strong team . India is strong team but no team is undefeatable if you play good on particular day and minimise the mistake in fielding , batting and bowling. Confidence and intent is the key if you are willing to win big matches


----------



## Dalit

Surya 1 said:


> Cricket is a game of chance. Ofcourse, Pakistan can defeat India and any other team.



The same probability theory also applies to India.

There is no such thing as luck in sports and especially not in cricket.


----------



## Trango Towers

This world cup is so open that any team can beat anyone except south Africa who just beat themselves. 
India is tough team to beat. Bug they have been beaten so anything is possible. Before India we have Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Pakistan will beat india.. Fiker not. 
Hamaray sitaray gerdish mein hein..


----------



## Dalit

Viny said:


> Unpredictability is the biggest surprise element in any game.
> Pakistan are currently master of it, so i would not be surprised if Pakistan turns the table.
> Rest its would be fun to see what can of surprises open up on the day...
> And lets enjoy the game with the spirit of the game...
> Best wishes to both the teams, may the team which plays better game win the hearts.



I always love this Indian argument. If Pakistan wins it is either luck or unpredictability. If others win it is hardwork and a deserved victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hareeb

Rain will win.


----------



## halupridol

Dalit said:


> I always love this Indian argument. If Pakistan wins it is either luck or unpredictability. If others win it is hardwork and a deserved victory.


Don't know about always,, , but currently ur team is just rubbish. 
India shud win,,anything less will be bad luck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

k s ahmed said:


> can pakistan beat india ? on paper, it doesnt seem so
> any thoughts?


Pakistan is predictably unpredictable...


----------



## jetray

Stats & past results are good for analysis but whichever team plays well on the match day will win.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

halupridol said:


> Don't know about always,, , but currently ur team is just rubbish.
> India shud win,,anything less will be bad luck


anything else will be bad luck ? lol good argument to not praise the good performance of opposite side by calling it luck ..don't know why Nepal don't beat India with just luck ..any way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> anything else will be bad luck ? lol good argument to not praise the good performance of opposite side by calling it luck ..don't know why Nepal don't beat India with just luck ..any way


Hey;,,i too want a gud match.
But just look at ur team,,,Pakistan team is not what it used to be,,,no world class batsmen,,bowling just the shadow of what it used to be n lets not even go into fielding or fitness.
Top it with the recent performances (before the england game)
Now look at our team.Ofcourse anythng less then a win will be bad luck for India.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

halupridol said:


> Hey;,,i too want a gud match.
> But just look at ur team,,,Pakistan team is not what it used to be,,,no world class batsmen,,bowling just the shadow of what it used to be n lets not even go into fielding or fitness.
> Top it with the recent performances (before the england game)
> Now look at our team.Ofcourse anythng less then a win will be bad luck for India.


My point is that you cannot win matches just because of luck. Its not lottery but cricket match. You preform and you win. You don't perfrom and make more mistake in batting, fielding and bowling then you get defeat. Pakistan defeated England because of good performance on that day. Bangldesh defeated south Africa because of good all round performance ..all previous results were irrelevant on that day..look at ranking of WI and how bad they were performing before world cup and look at them now and they look different.. so if Pakistan beat India on 16th June then simply acknowledge that they have played better crciket than India on that day instead of calling it luck lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## halupridol

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> My point is you cannot win matches because of luck. Its not lottery but cricket match. You preform and you win. You don't perfrom and make more mistake in batting, fielding and bowling then you get defeat. Pakistani defeated England because of good performance on that day. Bangldesh defeated south Africa because of good all round performance ..all previous performance were irrelevant on that day..look at ranking of WI and how bad they were performing before world cup and look at them now and they look different.. so if Pakistan beat India then simply aknlwedge that they played better than India on that day instead of calling it luck lol


Ofcourse its a game n both have chance to win or lose.thts not the point.
Ok,,,just tell me,,,if both teams play to thr full potential which is gonna be the likely winner,,,u see.


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

halupridol said:


> Hey;,,i too want a gud match.
> But just look at ur team,,,Pakistan team is not what it used to be,,,no world class batsmen,,bowling just the shadow of what it used to be n lets not even go into fielding or fitness.
> Top it with the recent performances (before the england game)
> Now look at our team.Ofcourse anythng less then a win will be bad luck for India.


So Babar Azam and Fakhar Zaman both with 50 plus average are not enough world class for you? Babar Azam would walk into any int one day team today barring perhaps England who have a freakish team tbh. Hasan Ali though his performances have gone down a notch was the highest wicket taker in 2017. Shadab Khan is up there with the best when it comes to wrist spinners, his batting is a bonus. Amir is a big match player and its been proven before. India has a better team but not by much. You get through that top heavy batting order and the rest fall like house of cards more often than not. So calling it 'luck' is just cocky and nothing else on your part. And yeah one more thing, its 'haloperidol' and not 'halupridol' the anti-psychotic drug which you might need a dose of.



halupridol said:


> Ofcourse its a game n both have chance to win or lose.thts not the point.
> Ok,,,just tell me,,,if both teams play to thr full potential which is gonna be the likely winner,,,u see.


If both teams play to their full potential, Pakistan is gonna smoke india, 3 outta 5 times but that's not the point. On paper means nothing especially in one day cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

halupridol said:


> Ofcourse its a game n both have chance to win or lose.thts not the point.
> Ok,,,just tell me,,,if both teams play to thr full potential which is gonna be the likely winner,,,u see.


No two team play to their full potential thats why there is always one winner and one loser and it all vary from match to match...Did people expected that Pakistan will be all out on 105 against WI No 8 rank team and will win and make 350 against no 1 rank team within few days ? ..If Australia and south africa play to their full potential then would India win it? if India did not even manged to run out finch then result could still be different so one simple fielding mistake or drop catch could change the fate of match and professional team which make less of these mistakes win most of their matches..Its not luck but how much hard work u put into it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

If India bats first then a 330-350 total is on the cards and it will put immense pressure while chasing


----------



## Vikki

Sorry to say...Pakistan is too weak to beat india...only luck or fate can save pakistan.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

k s ahmed said:


> can pakistan beat india ? on paper, it doesnt seem so
> any thoughts?


If you people say quiet and don't make noise in.media and social. Media then yes we can win


----------



## Arsalan 345

I think there is no chance.india has improved in spin department.pakistani batsmen don't know how to play kuldeep and chahal.i think we have no chance against india.india has learned lesson from icc champions trophy final and made remarkable changes.i think even if we survive bumrah spell,chahal will do it for India.a washout would be useful.we must be realistic.we have no chance.


----------



## namefield_empty

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> Trust me, i am a pharmacist. I am the one who dispenses the happy pills so be nice to me


Has it ever occurred to you that he might be the one whose prescription you are mandated to follow to be able to dispense those feel-good pills!


----------



## terry5

It’s going to rain all week in England

Washout Pakistan will be on 5 points after 5 games


----------



## IceCold

krash said:


> I don't think you followed or watched those series?
> 
> The white wash against England was by no means as one-sided as the term makes it sound to be. It was a very closely contested series. Pakistan actually set the record of becoming the first team to score 340+ runs in three consecutive games, which was pretty surprising.
> 
> The series against Australia was played by the Pakistani B team. Half the front line players were being rested while it was officially announced before the series that Pakistan was going to use this series to test its bench strength for the world cup. Which we did.
> 
> The series against South Africa was actually a bit controversial. The pitches were horrendous, some in the cricketing circle even said that pitches of this nature should get the host team penalized. And then our captain was banned half way through the ODI series for the remainder of it. That pretty much also broke our record breaking T20I winning streak. Regardless, it was a 2-3 loss where one of the matches we lost went the DLS way and the two that we won were very comprehensive victories.


Excuses! 
But you are right on one thing i have stopped watching our cricket team a long ago. They are not worth it and in fact a disgrace to the likes of IK, Wasim Akram, Waqar, Shoaib Akhtar, Saeed Anwar, Amir Sohail, Moin Khan, Inzamam.
No body asked you to play with your B team when you take on the best in the world. If you do thats on you. As for the horrendous pitches has PCB made a case against SA? No! Why? because maybe they dont have a case to begin with and know will lose. 
Scoring 340 against England is of what importance when you lost not only the series but got white wash. Nobody cares what you score, what matters is what you won, and we score zero on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Vikki said:


> Sorry to say...Pakistan is too weak to beat india...only luck or fate can save pakistan.



Even when Pakistan had best bowling attack and good batsmen, it was termed as unpredictable. So, Yes on paper comparison doesn't work in case of Pakistan.



terry5 said:


> It’s going to rain all week in England
> 
> Washout Pakistan will be on 5 points after 5 games



In that case, there should be ban on UK from hosting World cups & champions trophy.


----------



## War Thunder

IceCold said:


> Really! Is the reality so hard to grasp?
> 
> 
> Really! Is the reality so hard to grasp?



Reality is based on possibilities.
Not a pessimistic tunnel vision view of the world and then calling it reality.
Ever heard of a frog living in the well? What does he know of a lake or the ocean?

A realistic mindset will be yes we have x and x and x, but we have x and x and unpredictability when it comes to sport and hence there is a possibility of any outcome.

Anything less is pessimism, and anything more is unfounded and delusional fanboy-ism.


----------



## IceCold

War Thunder said:


> Reality is based on possibilities.
> Not a pessimistic tunnel vision view of the world and then calling it reality.
> Ever heard of a frog living in the well? What does he know of a lake or the ocean?
> 
> A realistic mindset will be yes we have x and x and x, but we have x and x and unpredictability when it comes to sport and hence there is a possibility of any outcome.
> 
> Anything less is pessimism, and anything more is unfounded and delusional fanboy-ism.


There is something called gauging performance based on historical data available. Its simple statistics. Nothing pessimism about it. You win..... great, but past indicators shows otherwise. Thats the reality. If people like you cant handle it, its not my fault.


----------



## Vikki

Sugarcane said:


> Even when Pakistan had best bowling attack and good batsmen, it was termed as unpredictable. So, Yes on paper comparison doesn't work in case of Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, there should be ban on UK from hosting World cups & champions trophy.


Tomorrows match against australia is most certainly wash out ..weather forecast is showers for the whole day


----------



## terry5

Sugarcane said:


> Even when Pakistan had best bowling attack and good batsmen, it was termed as unpredictable. So, Yes on paper comparison doesn't work in case of Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, there should be ban on UK from hosting World cups & champions trophy.




*Today*
Showers and rain will affect the UK today. England and Wales will be wettest, with some heavy rain in places. There will be the chance of some thundery downpours in the south and south-east. Breezy.

*Tonight*
Rain will continue to affect the country, the rain heaviest and most persistent across England and Wales. Scotland and Northern Ireland will be driest, although still with some showers.

*Wednesday*
Another wet day for England and Wales, with widespread showers and rain, some of which will be heavy. Scotland and Northern Ireland will be brighter but will see some showers at times. Breezy.

*Outlook for Thursday to Saturday*
Low pressure will remain near the UK, so the weather will remain unsettled on Thursday and Friday. There will be showers and more persistent rain across the country, and the rain will be heavy in some areas. There will be the risk of thundery downpours developing, particularly on Thursday. Remaining unsettled on Saturday with showers for many areas.


Weather wins World Cup 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viny

A very interesting India vs Pakistan Advert from Jazz TV 





Enjoy


----------



## Kambojaric

Another world cup day in England, and another rained out match. At this rate wouldnt be surprised if the Pak-Ind match would be rained out as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

Dhawan is gonna miss the whole world cup due to injury.


----------



## -=virus=-

Chhatrapati said:


> Dhawan is gonna miss the whole world cup due to injury.


No, he's out till the end of the month. He should be available for the game against Bangladesh, and hopefully for the semis and the final if we make it (which we should). 

meanwhile the rain gods will most likely play spoilsport tomorrow and the game will be washed out.


----------



## Chhatrapati

Synchonicist said:


> No, he's out till the end of the month. He should be available for the game against Bangladesh, and hopefully for the semis and the final if we make it (which we should).
> 
> meanwhile the rain gods will most likely play spoilsport tomorrow and the game will be washed out.


He's probably done. He needs to complete fitness after 3 weeks rest. He have a broken thumb. All this is not going to happen, as of now, I hear he is done.


----------



## fitpOsitive

We don't have Najam Sethi this time in office. That's why, there are quite bright chances that Pakistan will win this match.


----------



## -=virus=-

Chhatrapati said:


> He's probably done. He needs to complete fitness after 3 weeks rest. He have a broken thumb. All this is not going to happen, as of now, I hear he is done.


be very unfortunate if that's the case but maybe he can still practice batting at the nets. The reason he can't be selected is because he'll not be very effective as a fielder with that fractured thumb.


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

Axomiya_lora said:


> Has it ever occurred to you that he might be the one whose prescription you are mandated to follow to be able to dispense those feel-good pills!


Has it ever occured to you that my mandate also covers the use of my skills to not kill my patients even if the prescriber has decided to do so? Twat?


----------



## Men in Green

Hoping for rain to wash this game so icc can learn. They will lose big time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> Has it ever occured to you that my mandate also covers the use of my skills to not kill my patients even if the prescriber has decided to do so? Twat?


And off you went on a tangent, your job is to follow orders and directives like an obedient little lapdog and that you must do. Don't take on that advisory role all too seriously. Dimwit?


----------



## halupridol

BD vs SL abandoned due to rain.


----------



## halupridol

Lolz tht escalated quickly.
Doc vs pharmacist 

@Dubious
Here is what I was talking about 
Normal everyday stuff of pdf.



KeyBORED Warrior said:


> A gangadeshi calling the pot black, lmao. Listen here you meek little cuck, first of i hail from a place which is your nation's worst nightmare in case a war breaks out. I can take on 3 little twerps of your kind without breaking a sweat. And my junk is fairer than your face  i can send you pics for your visual orgasms, i know you want to don't blush baby
> As for my profession, as long as i am alive, the likes of you will keep receiving loaded and maintenance doses of enemas and suppositories both figuratively and if the need be, practically  so be careful what you wish for, you shrimp. My whole purpose on this forum is to put cunts like you in their rightful place - strategically positioned in the supine position with the lower extremities wide open for some good ol' pounding and grinding. Getting banned in the process is just a badge of honour i proudly show off for my services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> gangadeshi


Luit poriya(sons of the mighty Brahmaputra)


KeyBORED Warrior said:


> I can take on 3 little twerps of your kind without breaking a sweat.


You wouldn't last a round with me in the boxing ring, though it's been some years i since i've played competitively.


KeyBORED Warrior said:


> i can send you pics for your visual orgasms


That you were mentally deranged was well known to us, we can add sexually perverted to the list too.


KeyBORED Warrior said:


> My whole purpose on this forum is to put cunts like you in their rightful place -


And you are doing a heck of a job. Mommy would be proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vikki

Good news..chances of rain for tomorrows match is only 40 percent it seems.


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

Axomiya_lora said:


> GMCH'ot kori ase ne private ot? Eku nai, duty comes first, aru chance pale hotstar ot sai thakibo paribo..


Alrig


Axomiya_lora said:


> Luit poriya(sons of the mighty Brahmaputra)
> 
> You wouldn't last a round with me in the boxing ring, though it's been some years i since i've played competitively.
> 
> That you were mentally deranged was well known to us, we can add sexually perverted to the list too.
> 
> And you are doing a heck of a job. Mommy would be proud.


Hahhahahhaa ! How cute ! An indian nigga saying he knows boxing ! Hahahhahah you just made my day gangu ! Ahh how i wish for us to meet some day...some day ! I would love to get in a boxing ring with you and 2 more of your kind. That's my biggest desire now ...i know ur kind inside out you pathetic waste of space...the genetically-coward natural cucks on the face of the planet ! I think we can arrange for a fight somewhere neutral what do you say tough guy? Come on now...dont shy away ..i wont be killing you dont worry...i dont want you dead. I want you alive and suffering. I am a sadist and you're the perfect masochist, should be fun ! and oh as far as degeneracy goes, i am your worst fear and wildest dream



halupridol said:


> Lolz tht escalated quickly.
> Doc vs pharmacist
> 
> @Dubious
> Here is what I was talking about
> Normal everyday stuff of pdf.


Yeah, me kicking some gangu *** and getting banned for it. That's my sole purpose here


----------



## airmarshal

I m losing interest. There is too much weather interruption.


----------



## halupridol

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> Alrig
> 
> Hahhahahhaa ! How cute ! An indian nigga saying he knows boxing ! Hahahhahah you just made my day gangu ! Ahh how i wish for us to meet some day...some day ! I would love to get in a boxing ring with you and 2 more of your kind. That's my biggest desire now ...i know ur kind inside out you pathetic waste of space...the genetically-coward natural cucks on the face of the planet ! I think we can arrange for a fight somewhere neutral what do you say tough guy? Come on now...dont shy away ..i wont be killing you dont worry...i dont want you dead. I want you alive and suffering. I am a sadist and you're the perfect masochist, should be fun ! and oh as far as degeneracy goes, i am your worst fear and wildest dream
> 
> 
> Yeah, me kicking some gangu *** and getting banned for it. That's my sole purpose here


Yeaahhhh!!! Righht kya martial pharmacist,,laajawab.
U showed ur worth in ur posts n i understood it,,,typical bhayya,no need of reiterating it .


----------



## M.AsfandYar

MilSpec said:


> We need to keep it simple and play to our strengths,
> If we bat first, consolidate with first three and let loose in the last ten overs, If we are chasing, Virat, Dhoni, Jadhav need to unleash their usual. Depending on the conditions, it wouldn't hurt to explore Jadeja instead of Kuldeep.
> 
> The top two ODI ranked batsmen are Kohli and Sharma, Bumrah is top ranked ODI bowler and Chahal and yadav in the top ten. To me, the key batsmen against Pakistan would be the top three and Dhoni
> 
> View attachment 564450
> 
> 
> If these 4 can keep calm and not throw away their wickets, It should be a good game to watch.


As a Pakistani i absolutely dread Dhoni even more so than Kohli. I watched Bumrah in your first 2 games and he and B.Kumar is a real threat considering our Batsmen. I didnt watch Chahal and this WC is the first time i heard of him so dont know anything about him. Although he did take 4 wickets in the First.

On a sidenote There might not be a match. its raining on weekend there.


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Kambojaric said:


> Another world cup day in England, and another rained out match. At this rate wouldnt be surprised if the Pak-Ind match would be rained out as well.


There is a rain forecast on that day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

The game of India and pakistan is on fathers day.now I am sure that icc completely coordinated with bcci related to Pakistani games.india is using influence to take revenge from pakistan.remember Pakistan defeated India in icc champions trophy on father's day.looks like everything is already fixed.i am sure India is using influence and India might win this world cup but world is not fool.everyone knows what's happening.shame on bcci and indian cricket fans.india using cheap tactics to revenge pakistan.you can also see Indian games aren't affected with rain.they are provided batting pitches and check their schedule.all of their games are on good batting surfaces.pathetic bcci using icc to take revenge from Pakistan on fathers day.cheap people cheap board.


----------



## Microsoft

M.AsfandYar said:


> As a Pakistani i absolutely dread Dhoni even more so than Kohli. I watched Bumrah in your first 2 games and he and B.Kumar is a real threat considering our Batsmen. I didnt watch Chahal and this WC is the first time i heard of him so dont know anything about him. Although he did take 4 wickets in the First.
> 
> On a sidenote There might not be a match. its raining on weekend there.



Nah Bhuvneshwari is overrated Shami is bigger threat but Kholi has some sort of hardon for Bhuv and I'm not complaining. Bumrah was kind of figured out by the Aussies and there is time to learn from that game but he is probably biggest bowling threat. 

Pakistan's chances are looking good but they've been good in the past it's mostly about handling the pressure. With Pakistani batting who knows what they will produce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

halupridol said:


> Lolz,,,conspiracy theory 101
> Kuch bhi karlo, le ki hum burey hai
> 
> 
> Oh they will remain silent,of course. As long as it it not about Islam or Pakistan,,,,afterall it's pdf.
> Don't let tht bother u.
> Life is more thn some obscure forum dear. Learn to face it with dignity. We r assamese.



I mean you can easily defeat pakistan but using cheap tactics like this can be understandable to all.bcci using these tactics to revenge pakistan.looks like you never forget champions trophy fathers day defeat.this date shows clearly that India wants revenge and seriously this is cheap.


----------



## halupridol

Arsalan 345 said:


> I mean you can easily defeat pakistan but using cheap tactics like this can be understandable to all.bcci using these tactics to revenge pakistan.looks like you never forget champions trophy fathers day defeat.this date shows clearly that India wants revenge and seriously this is cheap.


Yes,,,as I stated earlier in the thread, we shud win. 
Didn't know about fathers day n champions Trophy being on fathers day. 
Look its a game,,,har jeet hoti rahegi


----------



## terry5



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1




----------



## Trango Towers

Surya 1 said:


> Yes like champion trophy. India is not a problem for Pakistan. Pakistan will easily defeat India like it does for last two decades.


Overall who has won more matches?


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Axomiya_lora said:


> Let us know when boxers representing *Pakistan *ever manage to achieve anything worthwhile in boxing..


Let us know why India with over 1 billion population who act so tough on internet always loses to Pakistan in a real fight


----------



## terry5

Hero 









Pakistani channel come out with a shocker .... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Seeing the current Pakistani side..it should be a cake walk for India. I see Kohli or Rohit scoring a century... Pakistan has no chance against India. Infact now I kind of lost interest in India Pakistan matches due to the lack of skill in current Pakistani team...I remember days of Wasim akram, Waqar, Akhtar, Inzamam, Anwar.. when there was a real fight. Now its just mostly luck if they win a match or two even against other teams.


----------



## Microsoft

Mirza Jatt said:


> Seeing the current Pakistani side..it should be a cake walk for India. I see Kohli or Rohit scoring a century... Pakistan has no chance against India. Infact now I kind of lost interest in India Pakistan matches due to the lack of skill in current Pakistani team...I remember days of Wasim akram, Waqar, Akhtar, Inzamam, Anwar.. when there was a real fight. Now its just mostly luck if they win a match or two even against other teams.



That shows how little you know about Pakistan team. This is the team that brought down England who is better than India currently.


----------



## Arsalan 345

halupridol said:


> Yes,,,as I stated earlier in the thread, we shud win.
> Didn't know about fathers day n champions Trophy being on fathers day.
> Look its a game,,,har jeet hoti rahegi



India will win quite easily but this fathers day date shows clearly that icc loves to work with bcci.bcci have 80 percent share in icc.using fathers day to revenge Pakistan shows the level of mentality.your board is corrupt.first army caps than dhoni dagger insignia and now fathers day date! This is too much.you are bringing politics in sports.that's not cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Arsalan 345 said:


> India will win quite easily but this fathers day date shows clearly that icc loves to work with bcci.bcci have 80 percent share in icc.using fathers day to revenge Pakistan shows the level of mentality.your board is corrupt.first army caps than dhoni dagger insignia and now fathers day date! This is too much.you are bringing politics in sports.that's not cool.



What makes you think they will win "easily"?


----------



## t_for_talli

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> World cup matches against India is all about handling pressure and expectation of people which India handled better in the past . If you look at overall record then Pakistan is still ahead of India so they have been dominated India in the past in bilateral series. Record in champion trophy is also good ..Its only world cup where they have failed consistently even when they had strong team . India is strong team but no team is undefeatable if you play good on particular day and minimise the mistake in fielding , batting and bowling. Confidence and intent is the key if you are willing to win big matches



At an overall level mongols have won most battles in Asia, that does not make them most powerful country today, 
overall level is bullshit, Pak team is not where close to India since last 15 years, there have been few exceptions (which you can count on fingers), thats it


----------



## YeBeWarned

Indian team is very strong, they have many experience players while Pakistani team consist of mostly new players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

t_for_talli said:


> At an overall level mongols have won most battles in Asia, that does not make them most powerful country today,
> overall level is bullshit, Pak team is not where close to India since last 15 years, there have been few exceptions (which you can count on fingers), thats it


Can you share the stats for last 15 years to back your claims?
Last series which we played against strong Indian team was in India in 2012-2013 which we had won 2-1 lol
India is hesitating to play series with Pakistan because they love their army jawans eventhough they forget about army jawan when play with Pakistan in world cup so play with us regular series then we will see who is dominant in recent times otherwise just winning few random match will not change stats much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## k s ahmed

Axomiya_lora said:


> Must sound astonishing to you but your barbaric hordes couldn't reign over my land even for a single day in those 800 years. Their forays were brutally repulsed, and were culled left, right and centre.
> 
> But don't let that make you go overboard on a sports related thread, now that you have already been vanquished in the boxing duel!!


oh la la la.. 
you must thank muslims that they arrived and taught you guys some manners. warna you guys would have always lived in horrible sociial divisions of shuder and brehman and khashtri and kept putting hard earned monies in the stomach of idols. dont forget AShok Chankia, who killed how many ? shall i answer mr barbaric ? 

calm the f down.. and be mindful of what you write ..



Mirza Jatt said:


> Seeing the current Pakistani side..it should be a cake walk for India. I see Kohli or Rohit scoring a century... Pakistan has no chance against India. Infact now I kind of lost interest in India Pakistan matches due to the lack of skill in current Pakistani team...I remember days of Wasim akram, Waqar, Akhtar, Inzamam, Anwar.. when there was a real fight. Now its just mostly luck if they win a match or two even against other teams.


it was a real fight from india those days... now days its from pakistan haha
i remember how pakistan used tio beat india in 97 percent of the matches.. however, time doesnt stay the same forever


----------



## Zee-shaun

Loving this Jazz Tv commercial


----------



## Dubious

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> How about i shovel my junk into your obedient black cunt eh? Gangadeshi scum? May be in your country they come across as lapdogs like everyone else but in the outer world things are run a bit differently you chicken legged black *** gangadeshi cunt. Think twice before you open your little shithole of a cunt, i can assure you that i can fill both of your holes. I just have the right kind of 'stuff' for pathetic little cunts like you.


Child enough with the bad language...You can take the gutter mouth to the streets and live in some preconcieved dignity but here on PDF we Pakistanis are proud to be civilized! SO kindly either wash your mouth with dettol before logging in or do us a favour and drop the Pakistani flags!



Axomiya_lora said:


> And off you went on a tangent, your job is to follow orders and directives like an* obedient little lapdog* and that you must do. Don't take on that advisory role all too seriously. Dimwit?


@halupridol interesting how you didnt get to the source of the derailment 



halupridol said:


> it's actually
> ur posts tht represent the real u.



How come this speech didnt come on for your own bhiyya level indian mate who actually started it?



halupridol said:


> it's for everyone to see, ,which one of u capitulated.


it is ...isnt it?

@pragmatic_dude not at all pragmatic attacking another member ESP when your own mate is the one who started it....and went off on a 2 vs 1 keyboard fight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

Vikki said:


> Sorry to say...Pakistan is too weak to beat india...only luck or fate can save pakistan.


The key is open basemen if they give even a start 50 to 80 no out. Match is our


----------



## Soumitra

You guys drop 3-4 catches like today and Rohit and Kohli will take you to the cleaners. If we bat first 330 is minimum I am expecting. and you dont have the batsmen to chase it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

looks at these baboons excelling not at real cricket but at this entertainment shit played now a days! their bhagwans sachins gangulys and dravids were were scared to play us and we treated them like some shitty low level team and now thhese idiots talk like they have dominated us for like for ever!

i am sure indian bollywood fans enjoy todays cricket but purist hate it,its a dumb game now to please the crowd and sponsors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pragmatic_dude

Dubious said:


> Child enough with the bad language...You can take the gutter mouth to the streets and live in some preconcieved dignity but here on PDF we Pakistanis are proud to be civilized! SO kindly either wash your mouth with dettol before logging in or do us a favour and drop the Pakistani flags!
> 
> 
> @halupridol interesting how you didnt get to the source of the derailment
> 
> 
> 
> How come this speech didnt come on for your own bhiyya level indian mate who actually started it?
> 
> 
> it is ...isnt it?
> 
> @pragmatic_dude not at all pragmatic attacking another member ESP when your own mate is the one who started it....and went off on a 2 vs 1 keyboard fight





Dubious said:


> Child enough with the bad language...You can take the gutter mouth to the streets and live in some preconcieved dignity but here on PDF we Pakistanis are proud to be civilized! SO kindly either wash your mouth with dettol before logging in or do us a favour and drop the Pakistani flags!
> 
> 
> @halupridol interesting how you didnt get to the source of the derailment
> 
> 
> 
> How come this speech didnt come on for your own bhiyya level indian mate who actually started it?
> 
> 
> it is ...isnt it?
> 
> @pragmatic_dude not at all pragmatic attacking another member ESP when your own mate is the one who started it....and went off on a 2 vs 1 keyboard fight


Aye aye captain. Just one thing to add : @KeyBORED Warrior is also my mate.



newb3e said:


> looks at these baboons excelling not at real cricket but at this entertainment shit played now a days! their bhagwans sachins gangulys and dravids were were scared to play us and we treated them like some shitty low level team and now thhese idiots talk like they have dominated us for like for ever!
> 
> i am sure indian bollywood fans enjoy todays cricket but purist hate it,its a dumb game now to please the crowd and sponsors


Spot on mate, as a purist i have stopped watching cricket all together, I just watch gulli danda. I hear pakistan gulli danda team will be touring us next summer.
I admit i still miss cricket, when I do i just watch a still screenshot of Pakistan team jersey and obtain cricket Nirvana for few seconds.


----------



## newb3e

pragmatic_dude said:


> Aye aye captain. Just one thing to add : @KeyBORED Warrior is also my mate.
> 
> 
> Spot on mate, as a purist i have stopped watching cricket all together, I just watch gulli danda. I hear pakistan gulli danda team will be touring us next summer.
> I admit i still miss cricket, when I do i just watch a still screenshot of Pakistan team jersey and obtain cricket Nirvana for few seconds.


i hear sanchin dravid and ganguly the idols of indian cricket do the same! you in big boys club mate enjoy your stay;


----------



## pragmatic_dude

newb3e said:


> i hear sanchin dravid and ganguly the idols of indian cricket do the same! you in big boys club mate enjoy your stay;


So the big boys also play tic tac toe, they may need to seeing Pakistan cricket team recent performance.


----------



## newb3e

pragmatic_dude said:


> So the big boys also play tic tac toe, they may need to seeing Pakistan cricket team recent performance.


well if they want to watch real cricket they can always play past matches against Pakistan! light a smoke and enjpy with idols!!

and after you are done watcjing all the matches please post head to hwad scores in this thread! 

okay tag me when you are done


----------



## AZ1

Today we lost the match by our own mistakes look at the wicket how we lost and how many catches we have dropped. So I think no one can say who will win the match. You would need only 4 good deliveries out of many to get indian batting lineup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

pragmatic_dude said:


> is also my mate


he is the bloody mate who initiated the foul exchange and you jumped in to save!


----------



## pragmatic_dude

AZ1 said:


> Today we lost the match by our own mistakes look at the wicket how we lost and how many catches we have dropped. So I think no one can say who will win the match. You would need only 4 good deliveries out of many to get indian batting lineup.


Indian middle order hasn't really been tested so anything can happen if the early wickets fall.


----------



## -=virus=-

Hope that fuckin' rain stays the hell away

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Surya 1 said:


> Yes like champion trophy. India is not a problem for Pakistan. Pakistan will easily defeat India like it does for last two decades.



There is one problem here...Pakistan team in 1990’s are fearsome team whi are respected in all format...Forget about India...Just compare your current team with team from 1990-2000...Tell me your replacement batsman for Saeed Anwar, Inzy, Ejaj Ahmed and players like Youlsuf Yuhana and Saleem Mullick...There is no one in your team who are even 50% capable like Waqar, Wasim and Akhtar bowling combination..Who is yout all rounder in replacement of Razak and Azhar Mehmood...

So there is no point in getting emotional here..Your win aganst good teams are always when you step up your game...India will anyway go to Semis inspite of winning or loosing with Pakistan as we won 2 critical matches with good teams..


----------



## fitpOsitive

AZ1 said:


> Today we lost the match by our own mistakes look at the wicket how we lost and how many catches we have dropped. So I think no one can say who will win the match. You would need only 4 good deliveries out of many to get indian batting lineup.


I have a question: who is Shoaib Malik and what is his role in the team? Why he even bothers to come to pitch..


----------



## Kaniska

Arsalan 345 said:


> India will win quite easily but this fathers day date shows clearly that icc loves to work with bcci.bcci have 80 percent share in icc.using fathers day to revenge Pakistan shows the level of mentality.your board is corrupt.first army caps than dhoni dagger insignia and now fathers day date! This is too much.you are bringing politics in sports.that's not cool.



Come on man...ICC is a corporation...if anybstakeholder is giving you 80% money, he do mot have much choice rather than to accomdate genuine intrest from large stelakeholder...


----------



## Trango Towers

halupridol said:


> Don't know about always,, , but currently ur team is just rubbish.
> India shud win,,anything less will be bad luck


Oh dear...didnt you dance like this before the icc final


----------



## AZ1

fitpOsitive said:


> I have a question: who is Shoaib Malik and what is his role in the team? Why he even bothers to come to pitch..


 It's his last worldcup he did serve the country in a way he could. All team players are like him if we look what was the role of asif ali? or even fakar zaman? You can't just put everything good what he has done in past under the carpet just because he couldn't perform in this one. Who knows in future he may be the one who lead us to win in bigger matches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

There are few key players who are match winner from both sides..

Pakistan:
Wahab
Amir
Sahdab - Kid who is your good spinner
Hafiz and Babar Azam

India:
Rohit Sarma
Virat Kohli
Hardik Pandya
Jasprit Bumrah
Dhoni

Now it depends on both teams..how they handle those key player of opponents..


----------



## Arsalan 345

Kaniska said:


> Come on man...ICC is a corporation...if anybstakeholder is giving you 80% money, he do mot have much choice rather than to accomdate genuine intrest from large stelakeholder...



we all know what's happening behind the scenes.this father day theory is completely correct.this is absolutely cheap tactic by bcci.


----------



## airmarshal

If Pakistan plays like it did against Australia today, there is very little hope of winning. 

If you drop catches that school kids can take and give away at least 25 to 30 runs in the field through laziness, you can only dream of winning against top teams but wont actually win. 

Please drop Shoaib Malik and bring back Shadab Khan. Or if a batsman is needed, please bring back Haris Sohail. His average in the last year is 49. Shoaib Malik average is 26 and in England its 14. Haris can bowl as well. Pakistan team selections are defensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Arsalan 345 said:


> we all know what's happening behind the scenes.this father day theory is completely correct.this is absolutely cheap tactic by bcci.



I am sorry..but what is big deal with Fathers day...



airmarshal said:


> If Pakistan plays like it did against Australia today, there is very little hope of winning.
> 
> If you drop catches that school kids can take and give away at least 25 to 30 runs in the field through laziness, you can only dream of winning against top teams but wont actually win.
> 
> Please drop Shoaib Malik and bring back Shadab Khan. Or if a batsman is needed, please bring back Haris Sohail. His average in the last year is 49. Shoaib Malik average is 26 and in England its 14. Haris can bowl as well. Pakistan team selections are defensive.



Pakistan need a specialist extra batsman and some good mentor in their team meeting who can suggest that winning or loosing with India is not end of their world..:Your team is talented and mentally fragile...If you can cover it up...Pakistan will rock...


----------



## Arsalan 345

Kaniska said:


> I am sorry..but what is big deal with Fathers day...
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan need a specialist extra batsman and some good mentor in their team meeting who can suggest that winning or loosing with India is not end of their world..:Your team is talented and mentally fragile...If you can cover it up...Pakistan will rock...



i think bcci still remember champions trophy fathers day defeat that's why they specifically use icc to schedule world cup match on fathers day.i mean come on! we can understand tactics.


----------



## Kaniska

Arsalan 345 said:


> i think bcci still remember champions trophy fathers day defeat that's why they specifically use icc to schedule world cup match on fathers day.i mean come on! we can understand tactics.



But after champions trophy, we defeated you twice in Asia cup..so our equation is good now...Any way...i am happy that it is on weekend...Rest is immaterial to me...


----------



## Arsalan 345

Kaniska said:


> But after champions trophy, we defeated you twice in Asia cup..so our equation is good now...Any way...i am happy that it is on weekend...Rest is immaterial to me...



Defeat is not a problem.this fathers day match is my focus.bcci did it intentionally.


----------



## Microsoft

Arsalan 345 said:


> Defeat is not a problem.this fathers day match is my focus.bcci did it intentionally.



No one cares that it's on fathers day except you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Arsalan 345 said:


> i think bcci still remember champions trophy fathers day defeat that's why they specifically use icc to schedule world cup match on fathers day.i mean come on! we can understand tactics.


So you are saying Pakistan can't defeat India on Father's Day?

Even before the match has started you have conceded defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Pakistani batsman have ability to make big score only if they learn which ball to play and which play to leave and work on their short selection. They are playing decent and suddenly you see them playing some stupid short out of nowhere and giving easy catch to fielders . If we look at technique of great batsman Smith/Kohli/Warner/Rohit/William then they always play risk free cricket and build inning by playing short in gaps, rotating strikes and trying not to play in the air..its only after they build a inning then they go for sixes and hitting senseless. Its all about mental strength and going for playing maximum overs to give your team a chance and only this bring consistency in batting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Pakistani batsman have ability to make big score only if they learn which ball to play and which play to leave and work on their short selection. They are playing decent and suddenly you see them playing some stupid short out of nowhere and giving easy catch to fielders . If we look at technique of great batsman Smith/Kohli/Warner/Rohit/William then they always play risk free cricket and build inning by playing short in gaps, rotating strikes and trying not to play in the air..its only after they build a inning then they go for sixes and hitting senseless. Its all about mental strength and going for playing maximum overs to give your team a chance and only this bring consistency in batting


It is 50 over game not T20 that you have to hit from 1st ball.

Even though the batsmen start slow the teams are easily scoring above 300 because they accelerate in the last 10 overs


----------



## Arsalan 345

Soumitra said:


> So you are saying Pakistan can't defeat India on Father's Day?
> 
> Even before the match has started you have conceded defeat.



i think pakistan is a weak team but i hate your brutal tactics.this is not fair by bbci.using resources for taking revenge is not allowed.


----------



## Super Falcon

We will loose we have idiot sarfraz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Arsalan 345 said:


> i think pakistan is a weak team but i hate your brutal tactics.this is not fair by bbci.using resources for taking revenge is not allowed.


If Pakistan is a weak team (which is true) then why whine. They will loose on any day.

As for the schedule India Pakistan matches will be on a Sunday to get maximum viewership it is a pure business decision. That it happens to be Father's day is just icing on the cake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Soumitra said:


> If Pakistan is a weak team (which is true) then why whine. They will loose on any day.
> 
> As for the schedule India Pakistan matches will be on a Sunday to get maximum viewership it is a pure business decision. That it happens to be Father's day is just icing on the cake



First of all it is not a weak team defeatists like @Arsalan 345 are just shameful and don't know what they're talking about. Can a weak team defeat England? Come back at the end of the WC and tell me who else defeats them at home in the WC. The fact that it's on Father's day is irrelevant.


----------



## Kakaspai

Soumitra said:


> If Pakistan is a weak team (which is true) then why whine. They will loose on any day.
> 
> As for the schedule India Pakistan matches will be on a Sunday to get maximum viewership it is a pure business decision. That it happens to be Father's day is just icing on the cake


Pak isnt a weak team if you look at them each one of them is a match winning player,what they lack is professionalism and attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Microsoft said:


> First of all it is not a weak team defeatists like @Arsalan 345 are just shameful and don't know what they're talking about. Can a weak team defeat England? Come back at the end of the WC and tell me who else defeats them at home in the WC. The fact that it's on Father's day is irrelevant.


He has been whining about Father's Day since the beginning of the thread. That is why I said day of the match does not matter and a weak team can be defeated any day

And Pakistan is weak in the sense that you don't have match winners like Kohli, Bumrah, Warner, Joe Root etc


----------



## Arsalan 345

Soumitra said:


> If Pakistan is a weak team (which is true) then why whine. They will loose on any day.
> 
> As for the schedule India Pakistan matches will be on a Sunday to get maximum viewership it is a pure business decision. That it happens to be Father's day is just icing on the cake



i think bcci is doing everything to improve itself among indian fans.politics and sports are different things which bcci don't understand.



Soumitra said:


> He has been whining about Father's Day since the beginning of the thread. That is why I said day of the match does not matter and a weak team can be defeated any day
> 
> And Pakistan is weak in the sense that you don't have match winners like Kohli, Bumrah, Warner, Joe Root etc



this guy @Microsoft is trying everything to seek my attention but i ignore him.you can see above that he even quoted me but i didn't reply back.he quoted me on various threads.he is doing personal attacks but he is on my ignore list.may the better team wins.i hope india will not make fun of us after our defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Aur ek ad aaya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

Soumitra said:


> He has been whining about Father's Day since the beginning of the thread. That is why I said day of the match does not matter and a weak team can be defeated any day
> 
> And Pakistan is weak in the sense that you don't have match winners like Kohli, Bumrah, Warner, Joe Root etc


We also "weak" in ICC champions Trophy Final as critics like you said before final.


----------



## Trango Towers

Arsalan 345 said:


> I think there is no chance.india has improved in spin department.pakistani batsmen don't know how to play kuldeep and chahal.i think we have no chance against india.india has learned lesson from icc champions trophy final and made remarkable changes.i think even if we survive bumrah spell,chahal will do it for India.a washout would be useful.we must be realistic.we have no chance.


How great that you have such a losers attitude.


----------



## Soumitra

Indian Response to Pakistani Ad


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139509361779195909

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JohnWick

Soumitra said:


> Indian Response to Pakistani Ad
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139509361779195909


Yes India won the tile of Mother !


----------



## litman

its a world cup so i dont think pak team has any chance. india is a far better and professional side.


----------



## Microsoft

Soumitra said:


> He has been whining about Father's Day since the beginning of the thread. That is why I said day of the match does not matter and a weak team can be defeated any day
> 
> And Pakistan is weak in the sense that you don't have match winners like Kohli, Bumrah, Warner, Joe Root etc



Like I said tell me which teams defeat England at the end of the WC.


----------



## AsianLion

In the first 17 matches of the ICC men’s Cricket World Cup 2019, we have already seen some one-sided encounters, a handful of jaw-dropping catches, rain, enraged fans all over the world, animated crowd, questionable umpiring, MS Dhoni’s glove controversy, the boo-ing saga, Virat Kohli rescuing Steve Smith, Pakistan fans living on the edge, players getting injured, Mohammad Shahzad’s dramatic exit, more rain, the fireless South Africa and Pakistan’s progress being compared to their 1992 World Cup victory.

In short, the WC so far has all the ingredients, right or wrong, to keep the fans interested.


----------



## Jugger

Soumitra said:


> Indian Response to Pakistani Ad
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139509361779195909


----------



## AsianLion

Pakistan after playing 4 matches have 3 points and a negative run-rate of 1.796. This makes them sit just ahead of South Africa and Afghanistan at No.8 on the points table.


Sarfaraz Ahmed’s men entered the World Cup on a ten-match losing streak accompanied by bowling woes, lacklustre fielding, fitness issues, an unsettled team combination and a burden of unrealistic expectations of an entire nation.


It’s not easy being the Pakistan cricket team but one tag which has always kept the hopes of the fans alive is ‘unpredictable’. Experts and cricket lovers around the world associate Pakistan with being mercurial. The catchphrase “you never know which Pakistan side will/has come out to play” is romanticised over and over again. And why not, Pakistan never disappoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Arsalan 345 said:


> i think pakistan is a weak team but i hate your brutal tactics.this is not fair by bbci.using resources for taking revenge is not allowed.



I do not agree with it...Pakistan is and have the ability to be in top 4 after the pathetic show by SA...
But yes, Pakistan cricket team is not mentally tough..They need to mentored from your past prodigy like Anwar or Ramiz Raja to explain you to play a waiting game..
Just look at Pakistan Australia match..It is not like Aussies win the match rather Pakistan lost it..

Wahab and Sarfaraz are playing well..You nees around 60 run in 50 balls..Now Wahab knows a settle batsman in otherside...Still then he keep on swinging his bat...That is the problem with Pakistan team...It is not about talent rather intent to play a pragmatic game...Your batsman should be told to avoid playing shots or taking risk till 35 over...Then in last 15 over you can score 150 if you have wicket..

You guys put lot of pressure on Pakistan cricket team to play against India which is sometimes too much pressure for any team too..



AsianUnion said:


> Pakistan after playing 4 matches have 3 points and a negative run-rate of 1.796. This makes them sit just ahead of South Africa and Afghanistan at No.8 on the points table.
> 
> 
> Sarfaraz Ahmed’s men entered the World Cup on a ten-match losing streak accompanied by bowling woes, lacklustre fielding, fitness issues, an unsettled team combination and a burden of unrealistic expectations of an entire nation.
> 
> 
> It’s not easy being the Pakistan cricket team but one tag which has always kept the hopes of the fans alive is ‘unpredictable’. Experts and cricket lovers around the world associate Pakistan with being mercurial. The catchphrase “you never know which Pakistan side will/has come out to play” is romanticised over and over again. And why not, Pakistan never disappoint.



Each team need a branding.. it should be taken in a positive way that inspite of being a pariah of hosting international cricket in pakistam since last 10 year, Pakistan is a top 5 team who are favorite to win...Cricketing world should be grateful to Pakistan public for their motivation to produce quality players inspite of so much adverse situation..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mirza Jatt

newb3e said:


> looks at these baboons excelling not at real cricket but at this entertainment shit played now a days! their bhagwans sachins gangulys and dravids were were scared to play us and we treated them like some shitty low level team and now thhese idiots talk like they have dominated us for like for ever!
> 
> i am sure indian bollywood fans enjoy todays cricket but purist hate it,its a dumb game now to please the crowd and sponsors


Anything that's not in Pakistan's favour is either a shit or just not important. Such retarded logic. Your akhtars, and wasims and waqars could not do a s#it to the scared sachins and gangulys and dravids in the last as many world cups. 
Yes Indian team in the past has not been organised properly and was... Remember the word.. Was... Dominated by Pakistan team.. but hey.. come out of the rat hole now... If education has ever touched you then try researching a bit... Take out data of last 10 years and see who has dominated whom.. You will realise that your so called great team has been consistently losing to India and India has dominated Pakistan. Talk about now.. Because your stand no where. Atleast in the past India Pakistan matches used to be interesting because of tough competition.. Now the $hit performance by your team is so pathetic your team has actually ruined the excitement. Choke on that but reality is your national team is not even comparable with Indian team. At max you can be called unpredictable but definitely not worth the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Erm, ignoring the jingoism for a moment, I can honestly say that Pak have very little chance of beating India on Sunday. Indian team has one thing that gives it a huge edge (apart from fielding) - professionalism. Pak are underdogs due to their inconsistencies, simple as that. The "mercurial" tag used to be fun and cute 20 years ago.... But now it is just dumb and embarrassing. We should be amongst the mature cricket nations that lesser teams try to emulate, yet we play more randomly than the likes of Bangladesh these days. Still would be nice to embarrass the blue team in England once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Microsoft said:


> That shows how little you know about Pakistan team. This is the team that brought down England who is better than India currently.


Lol. Then by that logic you should already concede defeat since you lost to Australia who India easily defeated. That shows you are just emotional fanboy and have no real knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Microsoft

Mirza Jatt said:


> Lol. Then by that logic you should already concede defeat since you lost to Australia who India easily defeated. That shows you are just emotional fanboy and have no real knowledge.



Another ignorant statement from what seems to be a casual fan. Not worth the effort.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

The rain will take this one too


----------



## Soumitra

A summary of India Pakistan world cup clashes

https://www.firstpost.com/firstcric...t-akhtar-and-more-iconic-moments-6814071.html


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Mirza Jatt said:


> Anything that's not in Pakistan's favour is either a shit or just not important. Such retarded logic. Your akhtars, and wasims and waqars could not do a s#it to the scared sachins and gangulys and dravids in the last as many world cups.
> Yes Indian team in the past has not been organised properly and was... Remember the word.. Was... Dominated by Pakistan team.. but hey.. come out of the rat hole now... If education has ever touched you then try researching a bit... Take out data of last 10 years and see who has dominated whom.. You will realise that your so called great team has been consistently losing to India and India has dominated Pakistan. Talk about now.. Because your stand no where. Atleast in the past India Pakistan matches used to be interesting because of tough competition.. Now the $hit performance by your team is so pathetic your team has actually ruined the excitement. Choke on that but reality is your national team is not even comparable with Indian team. At max you can be called unpredictable but definitely not worth the show.


Why you dont share the data and stats of last 10 years ? I don't think Pakistan has played much cricket with India in last ten years again because your BCCI politicise cricket and Indian team was not competitive at all in the Past thats why Pakistan is still ahead in test and one days

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/India–Pakistan_cricket_rivalry


----------



## MilSpec

newb3e said:


> looks at these baboons excelling not at real cricket but at this entertainment shit played now a days! their bhagwans sachins gangulys and dravids were were scared to play us and we treated them like some shitty low level team and now thhese idiots talk like they have dominated us for like for ever!
> 
> i am sure indian bollywood fans enjoy todays cricket but purist hate it,its a dumb game now to please the crowd and sponsors



As far as purists, India does pretty well at tests.












As far as Tendulkar, Dravid and Ganguly, Just to come close to ODI centuries by these three, you would need to stack up 7 top batsmen Pakistan ever produced. And anyone claiming Sachin Sourav and Rahul were scared to play doesn't know jackshit about cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Bhartis are good at catching ballz, Pakistanis not so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Whoever wins the toss has a massive advantage in England. Let's not forget that. I hope this is the last WC in England. They have now hosted 5. Let others host.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

MilSpec said:


> As far as Tendulkar, Dravid and Ganguly, Just to come close to ODI centuries by these three, you would need to stack up 7 top batsmen Pakistan ever produced. And anyone claiming Sachin Sourav and Rahul were scared to play doesn't know jackshit about cricket.
> 
> View attachment 565219


When you are comparing centuries then you should also compare the number of matches played by batsman above


----------



## Vikki

Nobody goes to pak...west indies timings not suitable for subcontunent and australia viewers...sri lanka and bangladesh cant host such a big tournament...who is left? SA, AUS AND NZ , india and england


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Vikki said:


> Nobody goes to pak...west indies timings not suitable for subcontunent and australia viewers...sri lanka and bangladesh cant host such a big tournament...who is left? SA, AUS AND NZ , india and england


I think soon you will have just big three playing cricket with each others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> When you are comparing centuries then you should also compare the number of matches played by batsman above


if your batsmen cannot survive long enough in international cricket, that reflects poorly on thier ability.
but if you insist sure lets do that.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

MilSpec said:


> if your batsmen cannot survive long enough in international cricket, that reflects poorly on thier ability.
> but if you insist sure lets do that.
> 
> View attachment 565223


Actually not every batsman start playing cricket at age of 19/20 and continue playing it for 20 years. They should give chance to youngster.


----------



## newb3e

MilSpec said:


> As far as purists, India does pretty well at tests.
> 
> View attachment 565217
> 
> 
> View attachment 565218
> 
> 
> As far as Tendulkar, Dravid and Ganguly, Just to come close to ODI centuries by these three, you would need to stack up 7 top batsmen Pakistan ever produced. And anyone claiming Sachin Sourav and Rahul were scared to play doesn't know jackshit about cricket.
> 
> View attachment 565219


against Pakistan they were ordinary when cricket was actually a game of skill where both batsman and bowler were tested when both had equal opportunity and whoever had more skill came on top! but now its all about batters and entertainment,small grounds, idiot crowd,thicker bats,stupid power plays,new ball afterb35 overs.cricket for me is boring now! not because Pakistan suck but because cricket in general sucks


----------



## MilSpec

newb3e said:


> against Pakistan they were ordinary when cricket was actually a game of skill where both batsman and bowler were tested when both had equal opportunity and whoever had more skill came on top! but now its all about batters and entertainment,small grounds, idiot crowd,thicker bats,stupid power plays,new ball afterb35 overs.cricket for me is boring now! not because Pakistan suck but because cricket in general sucks


Sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Microsoft said:


> Another ignorant statement from what seems to be a casual fan. Not worth the effort.


Your retarded logic for team evaluation tells me your cricketing knowledge. Happy gully cricket to you kid. See ya


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Why you dont share the data and stats of last 10 years ? I don't think Pakistan has played much cricket with India in last ten years again because your BCCI politicise cricket and Indian team was not competitive at all in the Past thats why Pakistan is still ahead in test and one days
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/India–Pakistan_cricket_rivalry


If you can brag about Pakistan doninating India in the past then it's your responsibility to know where your team stands in the last decade. And please don't give me 'bcci did this, bcci did that cry'. Week back you were rejoicibg PCB made dhoni take his glove off.. So please spare me of those bcci bs. Moreover bcci doesn't play.. It's the players... And after a certain point... India has dominated Pakistan consistently... If trends continue like this... It won't be long when your head to head will also be in favour of India. Read a bit if you don't believe.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

These guys live in their own bubble. According to them India never even could play against Pakistan.... Not saying Pakistani players were not good.. But according to them Indian players were so scared that they never even stood up.. Someone ask them how did even these centuries against them come for Sachin and gangulys and dravid. Stats are meaningless for these emotional lots. Lol


MilSpec said:


> As far as purists, India does pretty well at tests.
> 
> View attachment 565217
> 
> 
> View attachment 565218
> 
> 
> As far as Tendulkar, Dravid and Ganguly, Just to come close to ODI centuries by these three, you would need to stack up 7 top batsmen Pakistan ever produced. And anyone claiming Sachin Sourav and Rahul were scared to play doesn't know jackshit about cricket.
> 
> View attachment 565219

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

That's a good question. Because that peoves how unfit your players are and how short lived their careers are. So it can be two reasons.. Either bad fitness or bad performance. You choose and tell us.


Proudpakistaniguy said:


> When you are comparing centuries then you should also compare the number of matches played by batsman above


----------



## Kaniska

Guys ..any one from Manchestor?? what is the weather forecast for tomorrow??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Thats a slap on the faces of whoever says Pakistani batsmen are/we're better than Indian batsmen. Bowlers I agree have been always better in Pakistan but batsmen.. they are miles behind. As I said stats are meaningless for them.


MilSpec said:


> if your batsmen cannot survive long enough in international cricket, that reflects poorly on thier ability.
> but if you insist sure lets do that.
> 
> View attachment 565223


----------



## Arsalan 345

Trango Towers said:


> How great that you have such a losers attitude.


Be realistic.



Kaniska said:


> I do not agree with it...Pakistan is and have the ability to be in top 4 after the pathetic show by SA...
> But yes, Pakistan cricket team is not mentally tough..They need to mentored from your past prodigy like Anwar or Ramiz Raja to explain you to play a waiting game..
> Just look at Pakistan Australia match..It is not like Aussies win the match rather Pakistan lost it..
> 
> Wahab and Sarfaraz are playing well..You nees around 60 run in 50 balls..Now Wahab knows a settle batsman in otherside...Still then he keep on swinging his bat...That is the problem with Pakistan team...It is not about talent rather intent to play a pragmatic game...Your batsman should be told to avoid playing shots or taking risk till 35 over...Then in last 15 over you can score 150 if you have wicket..
> 
> You guys put lot of pressure on Pakistan cricket team to play against India which is sometimes too much pressure for any team too..
> 
> 
> 
> Each team need a branding.. it should be taken in a positive way that inspite of being a pariah of hosting international cricket in pakistam since last 10 year, Pakistan is a top 5 team who are favorite to win...Cricketing world should be grateful to Pakistan public for their motivation to produce quality players inspite of so much adverse situation..


Problem is not Pakistan cricket team.problem here is bcci and it's influence over icc.bcci setting new low standards.


----------



## Musafir117

Any chance of rain


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Mirza Jatt said:


> That's a good question. Because that peoves how unfit your players are and how short lived their careers are. So it can be two reasons.. Either bad fitness or bad performance. You choose and tell us.


You are so funny. Yes our players were so unfit and useless yet we were still better than you in stats. It seem centuries of Sachin did not help much

Tests: (India 9; Pakistan 11)
ODIs: (India 56; Pakistan 74)

As far last 15 recent ODI matches played between India and Pakistan mostly in England, India, Bangladesh

India won: 9
Pakistan won: 6

I will not consider it poor record considering the fact that we have no international cricket at home and did not invested in cricket as much as BCCI did in recent years



Mirza Jatt said:


> Stats are meaningless for these emotional lots. Lol


I have shared the stats lol



Kaniska said:


> Guys ..any one from Manchestor?? what is the weather forecast for tomorrow??


Weather on Sunday is not bad in the morning and afternoon but light rain shower is expected from 17.00 onwards. Its been raining from last few days so will be wet outfields

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Arsalan 345 said:


> Be realistic.
> 
> 
> Problem is not Pakistan cricket team.problem here is bcci and it's influence over icc.bcci setting new low standards.


I think u are a kind of guy that loses before he enters the arena. Now that's a realistic fact


----------



## MilSpec

Whichever team plays better on the day will win, past stats and records don't mean much for the game on that particular day. Given I have to wake up at 3.30 in the morning to watch the game, I am just hoping that both teams give it their 100% and we get to see an exciting match till the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

India will win by huge margin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## k s ahmed

Mirza Jatt said:


> Anything that's not in Pakistan's favour is either a shit or just not important. Such retarded logic. Your akhtars, and wasims and waqars could not do a s#it to the scared sachins and gangulys and dravids in the last as many world cups.
> Yes Indian team in the past has not been organised properly and was... Remember the word.. Was... Dominated by Pakistan team.. but hey.. come out of the rat hole now... If education has ever touched you then try researching a bit... Take out data of last 10 years and see who has dominated whom.. You will realise that your so called great team has been consistently losing to India and India has dominated Pakistan. Talk about now.. Because your stand no where. Atleast in the past India Pakistan matches used to be interesting because of tough competition.. Now the $hit performance by your team is so pathetic your team has actually ruined the excitement. Choke on that but reality is your national team is not even comparable with Indian team. At max you can be called unpredictable but definitely not worth the show.




This reply is full of ignorance. I dare you to check the average is schjn against Pakistan when Wasim and waqar was there. It was 32 in one days and 33 I Tests. While his overall average was 60. 
I saw 2Ws all my life and Sachin . And India was a pottt side. So take a climber in your mouth and Sachin has many of his centuries against Sri Lanka and. Zimbabwe and most.of.them in India on batting pitches. So take your shit on your face jatt



k s ahmed said:


> This reply is full of ignorance. I dare you to check the average is schjn against Pakistan when Wasim and waqar was there. It was 32 in one days and 33 I Tests. While his overall average was 60.
> I saw 2Ws all my life and Sachin . And India was a pottt side. So take a climber in your mouth and Sachin has many of his centuries against Sri Lanka and. Zimbabwe and most.of.them in India on batting pitches. So take your shit on your face jatt


And how many times tendukkar got "unfit " before Pakistan series , you have to count that too. He was scoring Centjries weeks before Pakistan series and suddenly , unfit to play Wasim and waqar. 
What else do you want me to bring up ? I can bring up every tiny detail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

What has India ever bought to the game of cricket ? For a cricket mad nation with 1.7 billion persons honestly what have they ever given to the great game of cricket ?? 

Zilch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Reichsmarschall said:


> India will win by huge margin


Move to India and when they lose you can trash ur TV

Every India Pakistan game is a world cup final and the only real winner is cricket.
We may argue all sorts but the guys on the field dont hate each other only politicians do. 

Note...baap kon betta kon is quiet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan vs India: Chris Gayle announces support for hyped World Cup game with multicolored suit*







Ahead of the Pakistan vs India clash on Sunday, fans have their excitement skyrocketing but turns out fellow cricketers from other teams are just as hyped for the big game.

West Indies’ batsman Chris Gayle was spotted on Saturday donning a special, custom-made suit to announce his support for both the arch-rivals.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waz

I see India winning this, Pakistan have been terrible.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan vs India: Chris Gayle announces support for hyped World Cup game with multicolored suit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahead of the Pakistan vs India clash on Sunday, fans have their excitement skyrocketing but turns out fellow cricketers from other teams are just as hyped for the big game.
> 
> West Indies’ batsman Chris Gayle was spotted on Saturday donning a special, custom-made suit to announce his support for both the arch-rivals.


Comedy man.



terry5 said:


> What has India ever bought to the game of cricket ? For a cricket mad nation with 1.7 billion persons honestly what have they ever given to the great game of cricket ??



Money and that's what matters to the players.


----------



## Trango Towers

Pakistani people are so negative.

I dont care if we win or lose but I support Pakistan and belive they will win.

Sadly I am going to start my climb on koser gange mountain so have to catch a skardu flight at 6am. 
No matter what. Support green

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -=virus=-

hope that damn rain stays the hell away. 

forecast: 

Precipitation: 70%
Humidity: 74% 

 

also read that ad spots were going for 250k or 2.5lakh Indian rupees per second for this one, most were sold months in advance, last minute adverts are even more marked up than these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

terry5 said:


> What has India ever bought to the game of cricket ? For a cricket mad nation with 1.7 billion persons honestly what have they ever given to the great game of cricket ??
> 
> Zilch



This is the truth India is practice practice practice what exists and perfect it, not any good contributions to cricket. Whereas Pakistani players are more innovative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

waz said:


> I see India winning this, Pakistan have been terrible.



We may have to play in swimming pool to win match..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

terry5 said:


> What has India ever bought to the game of cricket ? For a cricket mad nation with 1.7 billion persons honestly what have they ever given to the great game of cricket ??
> 
> Zilch











The greatest batsman to have ever played the game.

Kohli and others may beat his records but... voh baat nahi hai. 

This dude was perfection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Trango Towers said:


> Pakistani people are so negative.
> 
> I dont care if we win or lose but I support Pakistan and belive they will win.
> 
> Sadly I am going to start my climb on koser gange mountain so have to catch a skardu flight at 6am.
> No matter what. Support green



It's mostly just this loser @Arsalan 345 who is just a b!tch hopefully he doesn't procreate.



Mirza Jatt said:


> Your retarded logic for team evaluation tells me your cricketing knowledge. Happy gully cricket to you kid. See ya



Remain ignorant it suits you.



Synchonicist said:


> The greatest batsman to have ever played the game.
> 
> Kohli and others may beat his records but... voh baat nahi hai.
> 
> This dude was perfection.



Settle down bud.


----------



## -=virus=-

Microsoft said:


> Settle down bud.


----------



## terry5

Synchonicist said:


> The greatest batsman to have ever played the game.
> 
> Kohli and others may beat his records but... voh baat nahi hai.
> 
> This dude was perfection.



Indians haven’t invented anything for the betterment of the game it’s just run of the mill boring cricket compared to maverick teams like Pakistan who’ve reinvented this game over and over for entertainment
Sachin was greatest batsmen ever but a thing called reverse swing invented in Pakistan and showcased to the world admired copied but never bettered than the originators .

Doosra “ball copied admired all over the cricketing world originators you guessed correct Pakistan .

Also is it true sachin played for Pakistan under 17s or some reserve Pakistan team before representing India ?
I do know sachin lived in Pakistan when he was sent for training when he was younger .

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/cricket/10963855/How-Pakistan-became-the-kings-of-swing.html

Good read

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1932: First Official Cricket Test Team of British India

After three unofficial tours to England in 1886, 1888 and 1911, and within three years of the formation of the Board of Control for Cricket in India in 1928, the Indians toured England to play their first-ever Test match in 1932. Featured players like CK Nayudu, Mohammed Nissar and Amar Singh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terry5

Musafir117 said:


> Any chance of rain


 
If it rains Pakistan is out of World Cup


----------



## Microsoft

Synchonicist said:


>



Be honest with yourself and just look at the numbers. That video says what exactly? They have similar play style?


----------



## terry5

*Not just cricket: India and Pakistan prepare to renew rivalry at World Cup*

*• ‘Electric’ atmosphere anticipated at Old Trafford on Sunday
• Some 800,000 fans applied for 26,000-capacity match








*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan vs India: Chris Gayle announces support for hyped World Cup game with multicolored suit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahead of the Pakistan vs India clash on Sunday, fans have their excitement skyrocketing but turns out fellow cricketers from other teams are just as hyped for the big game.
> 
> West Indies’ batsman Chris Gayle was spotted on Saturday donning a special, custom-made suit to announce his support for both the arch-rivals.


He is great cricketers . This is what he said when WI defeated Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

It is a match that – on the surface at least – is just one of 48 at this rain-splattered Cricket World Cup. But when India and Pakistan face off in Manchester on Sunday the sporting contest will be magnified and warped by so much else: the 70-plus years of shared history and antipathy between the two countries, the recent political tensions in Kashmir, and the stultifying pressure that comes when several hundred million eyeballs are watching on.

Few sporting contests carry as much baggage – or interest. Organisers are hoping that close to a billion people will be watching, with a Cricket World Cup source telling the Guardian that it will have “the biggest reach of any cricket match in history when you take into account people viewing it on digital”.

Those lucky enough to be at Old Trafford have the sporting equivalent of one of Willy Wonka’s golden tickets – given that 800,000 fans applied for tickets for the 26,000 capacity ground. 


Munir Khan, a 29-year-old sports teacher from Chorlton, says he could not believe his luck when his application was successful. “It’s going to be electric,” he adds. “There is going to be a lot of noise, and even more tension.”

Organisers expect Indian fans to make up 65% of the crowd, with Pakistan supporters another 20% and neutrals the rest. Significant extra security will also be on hand. However Khan does not expect any trouble. “I was there the last time the two countries played in the Champions Trophy in 2017 and the atmosphere was fine,” he says. “At one point there was even a dance competition between India and Pakistan fans. Of course the political situation isn’t great, but cricket brings everyone together.”


That maybe overly optimistic. When Pakistan lost to India at the 1996 World Cup, for instance, the house of their captain Wasim Akram was stoned by angry fans. And some supporters have always – to bastardise Clausewitz’s famous aphorism – regarded the match as a continuation of war by other means.

Sunday’s game also comes amid a backdrop of tensions between the two countries following the death of 42 Indian soldiers in a suicide attackby the Pakistan-based militant group Jaish-e-Muhammad in February. As the two countries went to the brink of conflict, the Indian cricket board called for Pakistan to be expelled from the World Cup – while India’s players also caused controversy in March when they wore army camouflage caps against Australia in support of their troops.
In the past month, meanwhile, TV adverts from each country have poked fun at the other. Star TV has featured an Indian supporter calling himself Pakistan’s abbu (father), referring to India’s dominance over their rivals. The Pakistan mobile company Jazz retaliated by releasing an advert that parodies an Indian airman who was captured by the Pakistani military in February.


A rare voice of sense came from the Indian tennis player Sania Mirza, who is married to former Pakistan captain Shoaib Malik. She tweeted complaining about the “cringeworthy” ads before adding: “It’s only cricket for God sake, and if you think it’s any more than that then get a grip or get a life.”

So how did we get here? According to the Indian historian Kausik Bandyopadhyay, the rivalry provides a “striking case study to see how a political conflict between two states has saturated the mass psyche to such an extent, that political hostilities are not only played on the Line of Control [in Kashmir] but also on the cricket field.

“For the millions of India and Pakistan, cricket has become the ultimate test of patriotic zeal and loyalty. On and off the pitches, cricket fans vent their passions against the enemy country – the ‘other’ – in forms that range from the funny to the grotesque.”


The rarity of the occasion only magnifies the hype and importance of every match – the last time India and Pakistan played a Test series was back in 2008. However Sharda Ugra, an Indian journalist who is a senior editor at ESPN Cricinfo, says the animosity has not filtered down to the players.

“The actual relations between the Indian and Pakistani players is fairly cordial,” she says. “They have become much more careful about how they behave on the field because of all the other things that come with it. Politicians in both countries use cricket for as a currency to stir animosities and hatred. But I do feel the players have an empathy for each other for being in this kind of soup.”

That does not mean both sides will not be desperate to win, of course, with Pakistan needing a victory to keep their tournament hopes alive and India not wanting to lose their perfect record of six World Cup victories out of six against their bitterest rivals. “You don’t want to be the first Indian team to lose against Pakistan at the World Cup,” says Ugra. “Everyone will be watching. And I promise you, everyone will remember.”

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2019/jun/14/india-pakistan-cricket-rivalry-world-cup-old-trafford


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Its all depend on fielding and opener to middle order.. its a green grass i believe but never give india batting first if we lucky to win toss.
But its a game anyone can beat anyone on their good days..
I wish Pakistan team all thr best.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Good advice by harsha Bhogle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Watch this :


----------



## Mirza Jatt

k s ahmed said:


> This reply is full of ignorance. I dare you to check the average is schjn against Pakistan when Wasim and waqar was there. It was 32 in one days and 33 I Tests. While his overall average was 60.
> I saw 2Ws all my life and Sachin . And India was a pottt side. So take a climber in your mouth and Sachin has many of his centuries against Sri Lanka and. Zimbabwe and most.of.them in India on batting pitches. So take your shit on your face jatt



Why do you even write when you shit with your keyboard. Sachins avg against Pakistan was more than 40 with strike rate of more than 80 in odi while averaging more than 40 in tests... he scored 5 centuries against Pakistan but hey kid.. did you even know he got out in 90s atleast 6 times against Pakistan... almost all above 95. And please stop quoting your thought averaging against Wasim and Waqar.... if you have any such data available then share here or just stop your diarrhea immediately ans eat your shit back if you cant prove. 




> And how many times tendukkar got "unfit " before Pakistan series , you have to count that too. He was scoring Centjries weeks before Pakistan series and suddenly , unfit to play Wasim and waqar.
> What else do you want me to bring up ? I can bring up every tiny detail.



lol.. you are nothing more than a 90s fanboy. As I sadi earlier..instead of spreading BS..back up your claims with links. Infact I see more Pakistani fanboys complaining about BCCI, international exposure, Dhonis glove, IPL, heck even praying for rains against India..so kid, drama is all at your end ..so sort that instead of living in the past glory.. yes, your team was good at certain point in the past, but that's long gone.



Microsoft said:


> Remain ignorant it suits you.



Happy Gully cricket to you kid


----------



## Arsalan 345

Microsoft said:


> It's mostly just this loser @Arsalan 345 who is just a b!tch hopefully he doesn't procreate.
> 
> 
> 
> Remain ignorant it suits you.
> 
> 
> 
> Settle down bud.



the number you have dialed isn't responding.please try again!


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

big match today.we should bat first at all cost.


----------



## Kaniska

terry5 said:


> What has India ever bought to the game of cricket ? For a cricket mad nation with 1.7 billion persons honestly what have they ever given to the great game of cricket ??
> 
> Zilch



Actually...we have given 80% of revenue to ICC that is helping ICC to be richer every year and spread crixket to other nations.

And overall, cricket enabled to create billion dollar brand for India which helped up to create infrastructure of cricket at grassroot level...Now an ordinary state level cricker is rich enough to make cricket as a career for life...
These are just one of the few benifits that cricket has done foe India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

very good analysis of Harbajhan about weakness of Pakistani batsman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> very good analysis of Harbajhan about weakness of Pakistani batsman



What a world we live in these days for these kind of spontaneous things. Before couldn't get this kind of honest, spontaneous, open interaction between former players for our benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

Nilgiri said:


> What a world we live in these days for these kind of spontaneous things. Before couldn't get this kind of honest, spontaneous, open interaction between former players for our benefit.



Actually there few players of Pakistan who are legend and resoected in India...Unlike Miadad and Afridi who are over rated Pakistan players, Akram, Anwar,Imran, Waqar Younous. , Saqlin Mustaq and Shoib Mullick and good gentlemen...


----------



## Stealth

Jitne India ki hamnay aur sari dunya nay li haina 27 Feb se abhe tak jitne inke bezati ki hay lol kal inhonay activate hona hay


----------



## Soumitra

terry5 said:


> What has India ever bought to the game of cricket ? For a cricket mad nation with 1.7 billion persons honestly what have they ever given to the great game of cricket ??
> 
> Zilch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Conditions, Luck, unpredictability aside, if Pakistan keeps like the way they have been playing for the last 4-5 months and in the world cup, this should be an easy win for India, i would be surprised if they don't.


----------



## Nilgiri

Kaniska said:


> Actually there few players of Pakistan who are legend and resoected in India...Unlike Miadad and Afridi who are over rated Pakistan players, Akram, Anwar,Imran, Waqar Younous. , Saqlin Mustaq and Shoib Mullick and good gentlemen...



Yes I know this, but I'm saying to have a nice skype kind of session etc. Before it would be more formal setting when we see player interaction outside the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

*pakistani team wo kharab bandook hai 
jis se chukidar bhi darta hai 
or chor bhi darta hai 

chal pari to mar degi warna marwa de gi *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy




----------



## Microsoft

Imran Khan said:


> *pakistani team wo kharab bandook hai
> jis se chukidar bhi darta hai
> or chor bhi darta hai
> 
> chal pari to mar degi warna marwa de gi *



Perfect!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Imran Khan said:


> *pakistani team wo kharab bandook hai
> jis se chukidar bhi darta hai
> or chor bhi darta hai
> 
> chal pari to mar degi warna marwa de gi *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139922086942478336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Haan to jeet gya pakistan phir ?


----------



## Clearly

Arsalan 345 said:


> big match today.we should bat first at all cost.



Exactly when I read this comment I heard gar lamha purjosh manchester corres say we should bowl first


----------



## TechMan

Live Streaming

https://www.sportsforum.pk/Thread-Pakistan-vs-India-World-Cup-2019-Live-Streaming


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Pakistan will win this match . We need to win this match with good margin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Imran Khan said:


> *pakistani team wo kharab bandook hai
> jis se chukidar bhi darta hai
> or chor bhi darta hai
> 
> chal pari to mar degi warna marwa de gi *


lol 
Was thinking to say that but other way. 
Hamari team like Bhigge hue Cartoos chal gae tou chal gae warna..........tehen patas. 
Well, for us is a must win match to stay in competition no matter Vs India or whatever. 
Let see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Pak win toss and field 


We finally win a toss against India

Unleash amir time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

They did same against Australia...Worst in chasing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protest_again

India is winning by more than 100 runs


----------



## Musafir117

T


Imran Khan said:


> Haan to jeet gya pakistan phir ?


toss to jeet geya hai Bhai
And decide to bowl, good decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Ghambir wanted to boycott the match and was spewing he’s rubbish yet is in the studio commenting - lol


----------



## Salza

Ab in chutiyoon se agur 200 be khali chase kerna ho tu nahi ker paye gey


----------



## Musafir117

Aaaaaaaaaaaaamir
Get wild boy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Protest_again said:


> India is winning by more than 100 runs



How many catches will Pakistan drop today ? 
3 / 4 ?? Lol 
Pakistan will win today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Should have batted first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vikki

Good that india is batting...the clouds hover over the whole day..Indian seamers will have as much advantage as pakistani bowlerz...in hindsight its a good toss to lose for india..never bat second in a pressure game.


----------



## newb3e

terry5 said:


> Pak win toss and field
> 
> 
> We finally win a toss against India
> 
> Unleash amir time


moisture and over cast condition if amir strikes early and goes crazy Pakistan will be in good position!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

newb3e said:


> moisture and over cast condition if amir strikes early and goes crazy Pakistan will be in good position!



India all out for 250-260


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Salza said:


> Ab in chutiyoon se agur 200 be khali chase kerna ho tu nahi ker paye gey


I don't get it why we field fIRST. Our winning probility decreases 15% when we chase.
We had wonderful chance to win & bat first. There is no pressure in batting first but batting 2nd is always nightmare for us.
This is small ground, we should bat first & play aggressive. I don't think we can play aggressive in 2nd inning due to chase pressure.


----------



## Musafir117

terry5 said:


> How many catches will Pakistan drop today ?
> 3 / 4 ?? Lol
> Pakistan will win today


No catch but we win lol



terry5 said:


> India all out for 250-260


Under 200 is best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Pakistan has lost 40% of the match by opting for batting second... Every one knows we suck in chasing yet this idiotic decision.... Unless we bowled out India around 200, we have no chance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

newb3e said:


> moisture and over cast condition if amir strikes early and goes crazy Pakistan will be in good position!



Agree ..if India can hold on for 12 over of Amir and Wahab without loosing any wicket then we ll cross 300 today..Otherwise itbll tilt in favor of Pakistan


----------



## Musafir117

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I don't get it why we field fIRST. Our winning probility decreases 15% when we chase.
> We had wonderful chance to win & bat first. There is no pressure in batting first but batting 2nd is always nightmare for us.


May be pitch condition or help in air to swing in early hours. Our bowler start fresh much more better as batting no mater stay same in first or second inning.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Arrey yaar. First batting in overcast conditions. Lag gayi.


----------



## Musafir117

Salza said:


> Pakistan has lost 40% of the match by opting for batting second... Every one knows we suck in chasing yet this idiotic decision.... Unless we bowled out India around 200, we have no choice.


This is what all hoping for under 200. 
If India get between 270 to 300 it’s gonna hard chase.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Salza said:


> Pakistan has lost 40% of the match by opting for batting second... Every one knows we suck in chasing yet this idiotic decision.... Unless we bowled out India around 200, we have no choice.


We should bat first, but now as it is decided to field first. Our only hope is to restrict india under 275 Runs.
We Need atleast 2 Wickets in first 6 overs.


----------



## terry5



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

We couldn't chase 260 during 2011 semi final on the flat pitch of Mohali. Remember? This is how much we suck while chasing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

Bowl first means Chase and everyone knows that pakistan can't Chase.very bad decision by sarfaraz.pitch looks dry which will favor batsmen.only initial overs are crucial because ball will move on both sides.i wanted pakistan to bat first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Pakistan need to prevent India from setting a target of 250+ runs, try its best to restrict the score to 200 runs or lower.

Do not drop catches when in reach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

nick_indian said:


> Arrey yaar. First batting in overcast conditions. Lag gayi.


Pitch is same. Almost Same Australia Pak match pitch and same condition.
We even dropped 4 catches still Australia was able to cross 300 runs.
Pakistan should field well and don't miss any opportunity . If we field well, then we can restrict india under 275 Runs.
Inform opening batsman Shikar dhawan is not in india team. Pakistan can take advantage of this and we can take early wickets.


----------



## Arsalan 345

Again I don't understand Hasan Ali selection.he is doing nothing and very expensive.he should prove himself today.


----------



## Republic

Peaceful Civilian said:


> We should bat first, but now as it is decided to field first. Our only hope is to restrict india under 275 Runs.
> We Need atleast 2 Wickets in first 6 overs.



Pakistan will win even if it takes two wickets in twelve overs, But anything beyond 250 will be out of reach of Pakistan due to overcast conditions and Bumrah factors.
As there is prediction of rain latter in the day, chance of Pakistan to chase reduced target in 20 to 25 overs are bright.


----------



## Vikki

Sarfaraz reciting some quranic verse behind the wickets

There seems to be no movement off the pitch.


----------



## Protest_again

Sarfaraz is reading kalima by himself I think.


----------



## Vikki

Protest_again said:


> Sarfaraz is reading kalima by himself I think.


I strongly believe everything happens according to the plan of god or fate or almighty or whatever you wanna call it..the winners are already decided by that power...no point in praying to god now.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Protest_again said:


> Sarfaraz is reading kalima by himself I think.


He should focus on match. No need to bring religion in ground. It will focus you away from planning. 
India just need to leave good balls of Amir & shadab. Then they have good chance for 320+ run target


----------



## Salza

There is no movement in the air so far. If India manages to play 5-6 overs safely then there won't be any stopping to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goku

Mo Amir is looking dangerous , IND need to play it safe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vikki

Salza said:


> There is no movement in the air so far. If India manages to play 5-6 overs safely then there won't be any stopping to them.


Pakistan made the same mistake of batting second after seeing overcast conditions against australia too and there was no movement...and they lost it..the only match they won was batting first


----------



## terry5

Same again amir applies pressure and Hassan relives it 
What a clown Hassan is


----------



## JonAsad

live links maaaan


----------



## terry5

We need 2 wickets quick quick 

Amir being warned for absolutely nothing


----------



## Protest_again

Peaceful Civilian said:


> He should focus on match. No need to bring religion in ground. It will focus you away from planning.
> India just need to leave good balls of Amir & shadab. Then they have good chance for 320+ run target


I think it's okay. As long as he is keeping it to himself. We shouldn't be judging his beliefs.


----------



## terry5

Very harsh says nasser Hussain not deserved of a warning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Typical start aamir spot on hassan all over the place

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

terry5 said:


> We need 2 wickets quick quick
> 
> Amir being warned for absolutely nothing


We should bring in shadab in first 6 overs. He is wicket taking option. 
Hassan is not doing any ball movement . He is wasting precious new balls. No seem movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Coward Sarfraz again chose bowling first knowing fully well Pak cant chase for shit.


----------



## Protest_again

Stands are mostly blue.


----------



## terry5

Peaceful Civilian said:


> We should bring in shadab in first 6 overs. He is wicket taking option.
> Hassan is not doing any ball movement . He is wasting precious new balls. No seem movement.



Hassan is going to lose this game all on he’s own 
He doesn’t provide nothing at all


----------



## JonAsad

Protest_again said:


> Stands are mostly blue.


indians spread like pests every where -


----------



## Salza

Vikki said:


> Pakistan made the same mistake of batting second after seeing overcast conditions against australia too and there was no movement...and they lost it..the only match they won was batting first



And again they chose to bat second...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

Baba Yaga said:


> indians spread like pests every where -


Or Pakistanis can't afford to buy a ticket ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Looking at how Amir is bowling, India has to make most of its runs in 40 overs

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

terry5 said:


> Hassan is going to lose this game all on he’s own
> He doesn’t provide nothing at all


As I said we mostly depends on Amir & Shadab . India will not take many chances against them. They are playing according to plan . I wish indian batsman make mistake . But they are playing very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Vikki said:


> Pakistan made the same mistake of batting second after seeing overcast conditions against australia too and there was no movement...and they lost it..the only match they won was batting first



And now India will set 350 for stupid Sarfraz to bend on knee.


----------



## Protest_again

Baba Yaga said:


> indians spread like pests every where -


Be thankful we are feeding cricket game. Otherwise ICC would be stuck with PCB.


----------



## Kabira

Hassan Ali should have been dropped long time ago.


----------



## PakSword

Sarfaraz chariya.. BC ne dekha bhi tha AUstralia ke khilaaf kia haal hua hai phir bhi pehlay bowling leli.. 

BC ke upar ghaddari ka mudadima chalna chahiey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Amir about to get banned from bowling this match


----------



## JonAsad

lightoftruth said:


> Or Pakistanis can't afford to buy a ticket ?


naah - tickets are cheap just like the indians-


----------



## PakSword

Lo gi.. last warning for Amir.. and after that he is gone.. with him, 75% of the team as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

PakSword said:


> Sarfaraz chariya.. BC ne dekha bhi tha AUstralia ke khilaaf kia haal hua hai phir bhi pehlay bowling leli..
> 
> BC ke upar ghaddari ka mudadima chalna chahiey



Its like preplanned. Another warning and Amir will be out of the attack with barely few overs.


----------



## terry5

Peaceful Civilian said:


> As I said we mostly depends on Amir & Shadab . India will not take many chances against them. They are playing according to plan . I wish indian batsman make mistake . But they are playing very well.



We need a wicket 
Hassan in to bowl making life easy for Indian batsmen


----------



## Republic

Peaceful Civilian said:


> He should focus on match. No need to bring religion in ground. It will focus you away from planning.
> India just need to leave good balls of Amir & shadab. Then they have good chance for 320+ run target



This man has too big belly to be a sports man.


----------



## Vikki

See how easily batsmen like rohit dhawan and kohli take singles..great batsmen are good at rotating strike

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sachin10

no wickets in 1st 10 overs.. that will be great...


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

PakSword said:


> Sarfaraz chariya.. BC ne dekha bhi tha AUstralia ke khilaaf kia haal hua hai phir bhi pehlay bowling leli..
> 
> BC ke upar ghaddari ka mudadima chalna chahiey


Imran khan said we should bat first. We still didn't learn , almost 20+ matches gone in worldcup and we don't learn. 
Nature gave us chance again, we won toss, and wtf again bowling first.


----------



## JonAsad

Protest_again said:


> Be thankful we are feeding cricket game. Otherwise ICC would be stuck with PCB.


world cup without india is till a world cup- stop overestimating yourselves -


----------



## PakSword

Kabira said:


> Its like preplanned. Another warning and Amir will be out of the attack with barely few overs.


Yes, it seems pre-planned.. from Captain to everyone involved.. 

I can't even think in my dreams that an experienced bowler will get 2 warnings in first 3 overs..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Hasan Ali should be kicked out from the team.... He is another mohammad Sami in making.... 

What a shitty decision of batting second.... Sarfraz and Arthur should be grilled hard why they opted to bat second...


----------



## Musafir117

Heavy load my side of steaming 
Any good site for free streaming!?


----------



## Vikki

PakSword said:


> Sarfaraz chariya.. BC ne dekha bhi tha AUstralia ke khilaaf kia haal hua hai phir bhi pehlay bowling leli..
> 
> BC ke upar ghaddari ka mudadima chalna chahiey


Dont be too harsh on him..such decisions wont be taken solely by the captain..it was definitely teams and managements decision.


----------



## Protest_again

Baba Yaga said:


> world cup without india is till a world cup- stop overestimating yourselves -



Ya, just be beggers world cup.


----------



## terry5

Kabira said:


> Hassan Ali should have been dropped long time ago.



Is he related to any pcb person ?


----------



## PakSword

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Imran khan said we should bat first. We still didn't learn , almost 20+ matches gone in worldcup and we don't learn.
> Nature gave us chance again, we won toss, and wtf again bowling first.


Loll.. BC haarnay ke liey utray hain maidan main..


----------



## lightoftruth

Baba Yaga said:


> naah - tickets are cheap just like the indians-


So what happened ? too scared ?


----------



## Musafir117

Hassan is out of form year back since asian trophy? not good


----------



## Vikki

Mota Bhai said:


> Mo Shami is a class bowler , dont demean him please


Not shami..he was talking abt sami

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Betting stopped on India win 
Odds still available for Pak to win 


Says it all . 

Hassan Ali you #*$%}*$


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Musafir117 said:


> Hassan is out of form year back since asian trophy? not good


Yea he became zero from hero in few years time. He was lethal in the beginning dont know what happened to him


----------



## Musafir117

Need a wicket or two now


----------



## JohnWick

PakSword said:


> Sarfaraz chariya.. BC ne dekha bhi tha AUstralia ke khilaaf kia haal hua hai phir bhi pehlay bowling leli..
> 
> BC ke upar ghaddari ka mudadima chalna chahiey


Khair hai its only a game
...m not actual battle like 27 feb


Baba Yaga said:


> naah - tickets are cheap just like the indians-


Yeah bhakts rats ....


Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Yea he became zero from hero in few years time. He was lethal in the beginning dont know what happened to him


When the time will come....


----------



## Salza

This is batting paradise pitch... No freaken seam movement nor any swing.... Shocking decision to bat second...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

Musafir117 said:


> Need a wicket or two now


Definitely must needed....


terry5 said:


> Betting stopped on India win
> Odds still available for Pak to win
> 
> 
> Says it all .
> 
> Hassan Ali you #*$%}*$


What it means ?


lightoftruth said:


> So what happened ? too scared ?


Small no of Pakistani as compared to Indian rats....simple


----------



## newb3e

we lost the gane when we choose to bowl that chotia hassan ali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

lightoftruth said:


> So what happened ? too scared ?


the dirt cheap indians spammed as usual -


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Early wicket of Rohit and kohli is the key to success


----------



## Goku

Pakistan missed a run out chance of Rohit


----------



## Sam.

Pakistani aim never seems to disappoint me, always on wrong side.


----------



## Tom_Cruise

That sums up our fielding


----------



## Musafir117

Freakin fields


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

*Average 1st innings score in Manchester (since 2015): 212 [four ODIs].* It is the lowest for an venue in England in this period.


----------



## terry5

JohnWick said:


> Definitely must needed....
> 
> What it means ?
> 
> Small no of Pakistani as compared to Indian rats....simple



It means no bets being taken on India to win 
Betting companies not taking no more money on India to win 

Betting companies don’t like to lose money


----------



## JonAsad

stupid pakis gona loose this match as well -


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Perfect start by india . 53/0. 10 overs gone


----------



## Salza

330+ on cards

With today's defeat, Pakistan will almost be out of the WC. Sarfraz should be removed from captaincy as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Price of rotten eggs and tomatoes going up in Pakistan 
Destination airport for teams arrival 


This team need to be taken apart on return home


----------



## Vikki

Salza said:


> 330+ on cards
> 
> With today's defeat, Pakistan will almost be out of the WC. Sarfraz should be removed from captaincy as well.


Whom will you replace him with


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Salza said:


> 330+ on cards
> 
> With today's defeat, Pakistan will almost be out of the WC. Sarfraz should be removed from captaincy as well.



Pakistani team has already agreed to lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Salza said:


> 330+ on cards
> 
> With today's defeat, Pakistan will almost be out of the WC. Sarfraz should be removed from captaincy as well.


I doubt we will have 50 0vers match..rain expected after 12


----------



## Sam.

Nice throw


----------



## Arsalan 345

Sarfaraz again made a big mistake.this pitch is batting paradise.poor Pakistani captain and coach don't know how to read pitch.pakistan can't Chase anything bigger than 250.


----------



## JonAsad

Shadab Khan is suppose to be our best fielder - someone shoot me -


----------



## Imran Khan

We are not chassers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Vikki said:


> Whom will you replace him with



Imad Wasim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

To be brutally honest, India will have absolutely no problem navigating a team which can be thrashed by Afghanistan. Indian cricket team in a far superior league as compared to Pakistan...simple as that.

Us Pakistanis are only relying on miracle and flukes, that _*perhaps/maybe*_ this match can be won.


----------



## Vikki

Nice to see total stadium filled with indians..how easily rohit has hit that six..what an elegant batsman...34 balls 50 only with classic batting shots..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Garbage bowling .........hahahahaha watched first over and it goes for 17 runs Shadab


----------



## Salza

Let's pray for rain.


----------



## Musafir117

Well
Ready to chase 300


----------



## crankthatskunk

Pakistanis shaking violently just thinking about the Indian team. 
First negative step, bowling after winning the toss. Very negative approach. 
Very bad bowling by Hassan, Wahab and now Shadab is getting heavy punishment in his first over. 
Bowling too short to Rohit, he thrives on it. 
Shadadb 17 in 5 balls. 50 in 34 balls from Rohit. 
Two run out chances, both scuppered by the brainless Pakistanis. 

I just wonder how did they reach to this stage of representing Pakistan with completely empty upper chamber.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

..india is better team...our current team is pathetic in bowling and batting plus fielding...sarfraz deserved to loose...he did same mistake against australia by choosing to bowl first..Indian batting is class ..350 plus easily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vikki

Salza said:


> Imad Wasim.


Hahaha..he is not even a permanent member in the team..isnt he playing his first game in thiss WC today?


----------



## Imran Khan

Ye bik gai team bc


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Historic embarrasing defeat on the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Pathetic bowling and fielding u wont get chances like Rohit sharma one in such matches


----------



## Metanoia

How about that Abhi-none-done and cup ad? Lol. Bhari pard gaya yeh match


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

There is no one in this team which can uplift the entire unit. Not one guy. Once they mentally collapse there's no going back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Imran Khan said:


> Ye bik gai team bc



Enjoying saab?


----------



## Corona




----------



## Kaniska

Alpha BeeTee said:


> There is no one in this team which can uplift the entire unit. Not one guy. Once they mentally collapse there's no going back.



Amir and Wahab sud be continued to pursue for wicket...


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Pray that they just loose instead of loosing historically.


----------



## Salza

Vikki said:


> Hahaha..he is not even a permanent member in the team..isnt he playing his first game in thiss WC today?



He will be once WC is over. This is last tournament for Hafeez and Malik. Imad will be an automically choice than. Much better over all player than Asif and Hasan Ali. Can bowl and bat as well. He is captaining Karachi Kings in PSL currently.


----------



## JonAsad

how did we won the champions trophy under his captaincy? is beyond me -


----------



## fitpOsitive

Come on team Pakistan, get up.


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Pray for rain now.

Match abandon ho jaye tou maza a jaye


----------



## graphican

Musafir117 said:


> Well
> Ready to chase 300



I see India scoring 350 plus. It will be a half-win if Pakistan could stop them around 300.


----------



## Sam.

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Pray for rain now.
> 
> Match abandon ho jaye tou maza a jaye


----------



## Imran Khan

Nilgiri said:


> Enjoying saab?


ye i am enjoying it 

FIFA Women's World Cup France 2019: Sweden vs. Thailand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vikki

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Pray for rain now.
> 
> Match abandon ho jaye tou maza a jaye


The sun is out and its bright out there


----------



## crankthatskunk

Salza said:


> Let's pray for rain.



Vow, how positive that is. 
Well Pakistan entered the match thinking and planning for the rain, that's why twice it had selected to bat after winning toss. It backfired against Australia. But Sarfraz thought no one'days humiliation is not enough, he win the toss again today and decided to bowl again. 
Let's wait for Australia to score anything between 370 to 400 and Pakistan getting out on 220, guaranteed. 
This is planned from the toss by Sarfraz in both matches.


----------



## Dalit

fitpOsitive said:


> Come on team Pakistan, get up.



Very unlikely. This is going to be a huge total for India. The platform is set. 100 runs before the 20th over.

What worries me is that this Pakistani batting line up is going to capitulate on a batting track that looks like a paradise. Let's hope my fears are unwarranted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140061898185965568


----------



## The wheel of time

100 comes for India. Indian openers tackling pakistani bowlers with caution.


----------



## MilSpec

Pakistani players dive a little late while fielding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

380 expected hai!

good game india!


----------



## Kathin_Singh

terry5 said:


> India all out for 250-260



Don't think so !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vikki

The wheel of time said:


> 100 comes for India. Indian openers tackling pakistani bowlers with caution.


Rohit becomes lethal once he crosses 100...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

terry5 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140061898185965568



Can we park this debate for another day!!!
Or you would like to make it a troll thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Gai bhains pani mein


----------



## Salza

crankthatskunk said:


> Vow, how positive that is.
> Well Pakistan entered the match thinking and planning for the rain, that's why twice it had selected to bat after winning toss. It backfired against Australia. But Sarfraz thought no one'days humiliation is not enough, he win the toss again today and decided to bowl again.
> Let's wait for Australia to score anything between 370 to 400 and Pakistan getting out on 220, guaranteed.
> This is planned from the toss by Sarfraz in both matches.



Sarfraz is not an intelligent person in general. Don't let bowlers bowling their own line and length. Keep barking like a dog behind the stumps all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

Good batting by India.pakistan is trying to save some runs.good game.


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Vikki said:


> Rohit becomes lethal once he crosses 100...



Rohit ko 15 min main Out kar to kar lo .. Else pray for rain to stop the Game.


----------



## The wheel of time

Vikki said:


> Rohit becomes lethal once he crosses 100...



Of course, he can even score a triple century in a one day match. But cricket is the game of unpredictability, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Pakistan have literally handed this to India on a plate. Complete with ladoos!


----------



## Nilgiri

Imran Khan said:


> ye i am enjoying it
> 
> FIFA Women's World Cup France 2019: Sweden vs. Thailand



Women play soccer? How quaint.

Women are so nice to put on such entertainment for us


----------



## Corona

terry5 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140061898185965568


You really want this thread to go down that route?


----------



## Vikki

Kl rahul is eating a lot of balls...he should catch up with the number of balls he played


----------



## crankthatskunk

terry5 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140061898185965568



This lie is spread so effectively by the Indians in their public that Pakistanis are dying of hunger. 
The fact is different, more Indians die due to hunger than Pakistanis ever did.


----------



## terry5

Kathin_Singh said:


> Don't think so !



India set for 400 from here now 

*Shudders*


----------



## Jungibaaz

Lol, it seemed unlikely for Pakistan from the start, but Sarfaraz can be quite stupid sometimes. In a tournament where first team batting usually sets a score and wins, he hands the the the inititive over to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kathin_Singh

terry5 said:


> India set for 400 from here now
> 
> *Shudders*



Don't have Confidence in that V Shankar. He is good for carrying drinks.


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Indians cautiously saving wickets for wrecking havoc later.

I love the cricketing sense they've developed. Calm before the storm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth




----------



## terry5

Kaniska said:


> Can we park this debate for another day!!!
> Or you would like to make it a troll thread...



Heavy restrictions in Indian occupie Kashmir right now , some not allowed to watch simple game of cricket 

Solidarity always we remember never forget


----------



## Goku

crankthatskunk said:


> This lie is spread so effectively by the Indians in their public that Pakistanis are dying of hunger.
> The fact is different, more Indians die due to hunger than Pakistanis ever did.


True man ,thanks for your concern though , we are striving hard so that no one dies due to hunger , thanks for your dua again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

terry5 said:


> Heavy restrictions in Indian occupie Kashmir right now , some not allowed to watch simple game of cricket
> 
> Solidarity always we remember never forget



Aisi baatein jub zeb deyti hain jub hamari team jeet rahi ho lol.


----------



## Vikki

Its just 21 overs and sarfaraz got imad 7 overs bowled


----------



## terry5

Come on shoaib Malik step up


----------



## The wheel of time

Rahul's fifty comes.


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Vikki said:


> Its just 21 overs and sarfaraz got imad 7 overs bowled



Pakistan is know for Fast bowlers. What spinner are doing in overcast conditions ?


----------



## Sugarcane

Sarfarz should be given to Talibans to be kept as bacha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

phly ki teams achi thi wo sirf match haarti theen ye to moon kala kaarany ke mode main hian saaly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The wheel of time

Its raining fours and sixes. Hope that we dont lose any wickets before 200.


----------



## Kathin_Singh

The wheel of time said:


> Its raining fours and sixes. Hope that we dont lose any wickets before 200.



200 tak yahi khelte rahenge .. To Kohli kab khelega...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Difference between Pakistan and Indian Spinners is that Indian spinners move the ball from different area of field confusing player

While Pakistan Spinners tend to ball in same area for long spells


Pakistan no longer has a bowling attack we can called world class by any imagination

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The wheel of time

Sugarcane said:


> Sarfarz should be given to Talibans to be kept as bacha.



Hilarious. But its just a game of cricket, anyone can win or lose. no need to lose temper over it.


----------



## Kaniska

Kathin_Singh said:


> Pakistan is know for Fast bowlers. What spinner are doing in overcast conditions ?



They sud use aamir for Kohli and Rohit...Rather than taking wicket...he is so defencive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Pakistan is playing to loose the match, team selection can't be worst. Also should have batted first...

There is no place for Imad Waseem, Shoib Malik, one trick pony Fakhar Zaman, Wahab Riaz...and the team captain Sarfaraz Ahmed as well...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

Baba Yaga said:


> how did we won the champions trophy under his captaincy? is beyond me -


What....
His team also won PSL....


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The wheel of time

Kathin_Singh said:


> 200 tak yahi khelte rahenge .. To Kohli kab khelega...!!



Kohli khele ya na khele match jeetna jaruri hai.


----------



## JohnWick

newb3e said:


> 380 expected hai!
> 
> good game india!


I was expecting 500....
Why are you expecting 120 runs short?


----------



## -=virus=-

Jungibaaz said:


> Lol, it seemed unlikely for Pakistan from the start, but Sarfaraz can be quite stupid sometimes. In a tournament where first team batting usually sets a score and wins, he hands the the the inititive over to India.


Conventional wisdom and all the experts were saying it'll be tough going for the batsmen in the early part but Pak squandered it. Good toss to lose for India, looking good for a big score but Pak bowl well in the death and long way to go in the match.. let's see what happens.


----------



## newb3e

400 lag raha hai 

good game india! 

rohit 200 keh mood may hai


----------



## JohnWick

Imran Khan said:


>


Ohho uncle itna naumeed na hon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The wheel of time

Rahul gone.


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Outttt... Yaay!

Chal Kohli ko bhi Khelane do ..


----------



## JohnWick

Yes it's an out .....


----------



## crankthatskunk

Mota Bhai said:


> True man ,thanks for your concern though , we are striving hard so that no one dies due to hunger , thanks for your dua again



Brain dead Indians after fake propaganda by their media buy it line hook and sinker.



> A recent estimate puts this figure at over 1.5 million children a year—over 4,500 child deaths a day. A third of these could have been averted if children did not go to bed hungry night after night. These figures suggest that over 3,00,000 children die every year in India because of hunger.
> https://indianexpress.com/article/o...icef-poverty-national-health-mission-5276194/



The facts from your own media, not Pakistani propaganda.



> *Key facts about hunger in India*
> Largest India is home to the largest undernourished population in the world
> 14.9% of our population is undernourished
> 195.9million people go hungry everyday
> 21.0% of children under 5 are underweight
> 38.4% of children under 5 years of age are stunted
> 1 in 4 children malnourished





> Originally Answered: How many people died from hunger in India?
> 
> Hunger remains the No.1 cause of death in the world. Aids, Cancer etc. follow.
> There are *820 million* chronically hungry people in the world.
> *1/3rd* of the world’s hungry live in* India*.
> *836 million* Indians survive on less than *Rs. 20* a day.
> Over *20 crore Indians* will sleep hungry tonight.
> Over *7000* Indians die of hunger every day.
> Over *25 lakh* Indians die of hunger every year.
> The number of hungry people in India is always more than the number of people below official poverty line.
> https://www.quora.com/How-many-people-die-due-to-hunger-in-India



Please look at your state rather than producing propaganda against Pakistan.
We have slipped, we know that, we will sort it out. We were far better than India in the past. We have work to do, but India is no one to lie to its people rather than looking at their deep problem.


----------



## JohnWick

OUT 
Fk yeah !


----------



## Sam.

Damn bad luck and shot.


----------



## Dalit

Just looking at how Wahab and Amir are constantly overstepping. Looks like they haven't done their homework with running in.


----------



## The wheel of time

crankthatskunk said:


> Brain dead Indians after fake propaganda by their media buy it line hook and sinker.
> 
> 
> 
> The facts from your own media, not Pakistani propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Please look at your state rather than producing propaganda against Pakistan.
> We have slipped, we know that, we will sort it out. We were far better than India in the past. We have work to do, but India is no one to lie to its people rather than looking at their deep problem.



You can post this crap in World affairs sections, spare this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Two thanks 
Thanks for catching 
Thanks for over the wicket which saving his axx and change the line to get wicket 
But a bit late

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Kathin_Singh said:


> Pakistan is know for Fast bowlers. What spinner are doing in overcast conditions ?



What I said ! Keep Fast bowlers on attack !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Won't be surprised if Rohit scores a double ton.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Trango Towers said:


> Move to India


why?


----------



## newb3e

JohnWick said:


> I was expecting 500....
> Why are you expecting 120 runs short?


indians ka mood nai itna zaleel karnay ka maybe


----------



## k s ahmed

India is also v lucky today too.


----------



## JohnWick

newb3e said:


> indians ka mood nai itna zaleel karnay ka maybe


Hosakta hai 



k s ahmed said:


> India is also v lucky today too.


Yeah 
2 run outs.
2 inside edges.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Kohli and Rohit are on the crease.

Bring Amir on the attack. Sarfaraz??


----------



## k s ahmed

JohnWick said:


> Hosakta hai
> 
> 
> Yeah
> 2 run outs.
> 2 inside edges.


More edges than 2. But ok. It's cricket. Pakistan doing ok with the ball. 
Bring Aamir for a few overs to get kohli.


----------



## Salza

Why the **** Hasan is bowling when kohli is new at the crease. It should be Amir. This just tell how brainy Sarfraz is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

300 to 320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

HA is out of form


----------



## newb3e

k s ahmed said:


> India is also v lucky today too.


maaf kardo!
they are playing brilliant xricket!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Junaid Khan is so better than Hasan Ali. Infact since Hasnain is in the squad, should had been tried than Hasan Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Salza said:


> Why the **** Hasan is bowling when kohli is new at the crease. It should be Amir. This just tell how brainy Sarfraz is.



I think Rohit sharma is bigger threat than Kohli now.

He has 3 double Centuries in his name.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Sarfraz is a dumb cunt, why on earth would he chose to field first given our batting lineup?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

newb3e said:


> maaf kardo!
> they are playing brilliant xricket!


Nahh Pakistan is playing Shit cricket...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vikki

Pakistan missed running rohit out two times..and see what he is doing to them now.
Irony is fakar zaman who got a life by bumra in champions trophy has given life to rohit in this match.


----------



## Kathin_Singh

JohnWick said:


> Nahh Pakistan is playing Shit cricket...



Pakistan is playing good. There were many opportunities. Just Captaincy is not up to that standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Reichsmarschall said:


> Sarfraz is a dumb cunt, why on earth would he chose to field first given our batting lineup?



Wouldn't have been his decision alone, but one agreed with the coaching staff.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Wasim Akram should offer more consulting to Indians even as a commentator


----------



## The wheel of time

330-350 would be a safe target assuming our bowling doesn't go well today.


----------



## Kabira

Only Wahab and Amir have bowled well in this WC and both were not even sure of their place in squad. Just goes to show likes of Hassan ali etc have been utter failure. Just surviving based on CT win 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

Kathin_Singh said:


> Pakistan is playing good. There were many opportunities. Just Captaincy is not up to that standard.


In Pakistan every Average person will become a Captain....


----------



## Mirza Jatt

350+


Musafir117 said:


> 300 to 320


----------



## farhan_9909

Pakistan cannot chase beyond 250 under normal circumstances but our captain decided to chase in a match against India that too in WC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vikki

Aamir lost that in swing


----------



## Imran Khan

Vikki said:


> Aamir lost that in swing


amir looking for his drugs


----------



## newb3e

JohnWick said:


> Nahh Pakistan is playing Shit cricket...


no doubt but india hamari incompetence ka koon faida utha raha hai


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Imran Khan said:


> amir looking for his drugs


Go take your incontinence tablets old man


----------



## Kaniska

Imran Khan said:


> amir looking for his drugs


Come on buddy...he is doing his best...ur other bowlers are not bowling in line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Huge difference in between aamir and hasan. Sarfraz wasted 4 overs before bringing aamir again.


----------



## The wheel of time

RoHITman Sharma hits a ton.


----------



## Imran Khan

surfraz prime minister ki baat bhi LLLL per nhi likhta . imran khan told him bat first he select to bowl first

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Rohits 24th century. 

History being changed. It's no more about Pakistan dominating India. New history being written where future generations will remember India toying with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kabira

When PM tells you to bat first, you bat first. Anyway after this WC I expect many players to finally get dropped permanently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Imran Khan said:


> surfraz prime minister ki baat bhi LLLL per nhi likhta . imran khan told him bat first he select to bowl first


And then people say where is Naya Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vikki

The problem with losing in swing is batsman will be sure the ball will only leave them...rohit didnt have to worry whether aamirs balls will come in or leave him..the batsmen will not be in two minds


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Remember, India inform opener dhawan is not playing today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

Imran Khan said:


> surfraz prime minister ki baat bhi LLLL per nhi likhta . imran khan told him bat first he select to bowl first


Its naya Pakistan ......


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Salza said:


> Huge difference in between aamir and hasan. Sarfraz wasted 4 overs before bringing aamir again.


Yes we wasted new ball with hassan. This was best time to take wickets. But our fielders performed pathetic fielding. Missed 2 easy run out.


----------



## Salza

India will bat like 20-20 now... Rohit, kohli and panday still to bat... Damn 350 plus on the cards


----------



## newb3e

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Remember, India inform opener dhawan is not playing today.


barish say barri blessing dhwan ki injury hai bhai! 450 hojatay ya bhi hota toh


----------



## Norwegian

JohnWick said:


> Its naya Pakistan ......


How is it Naya Pakistan when no one listen to PM?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

newb3e said:


> barish say barri blessing dhwan ki injury hai bhai! 450 hojatay ya bhi hota toh


Yes dhawan was raining scores. He plays very aggressive cricket.


----------



## JohnWick

Pakistan immediately need a wicket on this moment.....


----------



## Metanoia

Mirza Jatt said:


> History being changed. It's no more about Pakistan dominating India. New history being written where future generations will remember India toying with Pakistan.



When did you wake up? Indian team has been toying with Pakistan for a decade now.


----------



## -=virus=-

Salza said:


> India will bat like 20-20 now... Rohit, kohli and panday still to bat... Damn 350 plus on the cards


and Dhoni  

Pak are known to pull back and bowl well in the deah overs, let's see how much they can restrict India now. 350 looks on the cards for now.


----------



## k s ahmed

Isn't.it baseball. And Indi


Mirza Jatt said:


> Rohits 24th century.
> 
> History being changed. It's no more about Pakistan dominating India. New history being written where future generations will remember India toying with Pakistan.


Lol. Rohit scores another century in baseball 
Where balls are changed after 35. There is power play at the end of the jnnjngd when you are set . There is only 1 bouncer 
And there is flat track ha! Not to mention tiny boundaries my local ground has bigger boundary in tape ball cricket 


Mirza Jatt said:


> Rohits 24th century.
> 
> History being changed. It's no more about Pakistan dominating India. New history being written where future generations will remember India toying with Pakistan.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Funny how you guys blame it on pakistans incompetence instead of India's ability.. Just because India is rival. This is the same Pakistani team that defeated England.. then it was a great team but when you lose against India, it's an incompetent team... 

Oh where is that Pakistani fanboy whose logic was that since Pakistan defeated England, Pakistan will beat India.... Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yaseen1

i think match was fixed ,after winning toss we allowed india to bat first when history of all previous matches shows that bating first team mostly win so this decision was deliberately made to earn money from gambling.Donot waste your time in seeing this one sided fixed match

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

JohnWick said:


> Pakistan immediately need a wicket on this moment.....


I don't have stats how many times we chased runs. But we should try to restrict india under 300 Runs. One thing is sure. India will field well. They have Brilliant fielders. 300 target = 325 target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

True.


Metanoia said:


> When did you wake up? Indian team has been toying with Pakistan for a decade now.


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Synchonicist said:


> and Dhoni
> 
> Pak are known to pull back and bowl well in the deah overs, let's see how much they can restrict India now. 350 looks on the cards for now.



What about him? and you have two spinners!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Hahaha... then why can't your batsmen do it? Instead of complaining shouldn't your batsmen use the same facilities for their centuries?? Your logic only means that your players can't even perform in spite of these changes... Lol


k s ahmed said:


> Isn't.it baseball. And Indi
> 
> Lol. Rohit scores another century in baseball
> Where balls are changed after 35. There is power play at the end of the jnnjngd when you are set . There is only 1 bouncer
> And there is flat track ha! Not to mention tiny boundaries my local ground has bigger boundary in tape ball cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

pakistani bookies dont be stupid bit on indian win .



Kathin_Singh said:


> What about him? and you have two spinners!


ye kon hai bhai sasty nashy kerny wala ganjeeri ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Pandya is a butcher. Probably the most aggressive in Indian team right now


Kathin_Singh said:


> What about him? and you have two spinners!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Mirza Jatt said:


> Funny how you guys blame it on pakistans incompetence instead of India's ability.. Just because India is rival. This is the same Pakistani team that defeated England.. then it was a great team but when you lose against India, it's an incompetent team...
> 
> Oh where is that Pakistani fanboy whose logic was that since Pakistan defeated England, Pakistan will beat India.... Lol.


We can't take away credit from Indian batsman. They played sensibly to Amir dangerous balls. But what we are saying we can't afford to miss run out opportunities . We missed two easy run out. Also we won toss and we should bat first. Same Batting paradise pitch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Imran Khan said:


> pakistani bookies dont be stupid bit on indian win .
> 
> 
> ye kon hai bhai sasty nashy kerny wala ganjeeri ?



Chacha! Ganjeri don't care about spins, seams and swings.. See the ball and hit the ball !


----------



## Vikki

The ball is spinning...275 is par score on this pitch...the match is indias

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## k s ahmed

Mirza Jatt said:


> Hahaha... then why can't your batsmen do it? Instead of complaining shouldn't your batsmen use the same facilities for their centuries?? Your logic only means that your players can't even perform in spite of these changes...
> Lol


Because we don't play cricket day and night and not in flat tracks anyway. 
Simple answer but only if you has brains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Peaceful Civilian said:


> We can't take away credit from Indian batsman. They played sensibly to Amir dangerous balls. But what we are saying we can't afford to miss run out opportunities . We missed two easy run out. Also we won toss and we should bat first. Same Batting paradise pitch


Bad fielding as usual


----------



## mastaan

Imran Khan said:


> pakistani bookies dont be stupid bit on indian win .
> 
> 
> ye kon hai bhai sasty nashy kerny wala ganjeeri ?


hahaha.. Baas yeh bhi aa rahe hei.. Khud hi dekh lena..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

How can you win when your captain and coach have no idea about how to read a pitch.i think this world cup is the last campaign for many parchi players including Hassan ali.we have to get rid of sarfaraz and Mickey Arthur if we want to win big games.


----------



## mastaan

tumhara captain itna mota kyu hei


----------



## MilSpec

Rohit is looking dangerous for Pakistan


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Vikki said:


> The ball is spinning...275 is par score on this pitch...the match is indias


No sir. Can't you see flat bowling from our spinners? Anything under 300 is not safe


----------



## mastaan

MilSpec said:


> Rohit is looking dangerous for Pakistan


usne already unki bandar jaisi laal kar rakhi hei.. So not looking dangerous.. He is looking ominous!


----------



## Kathin_Singh

MilSpec said:


> Rohit is looking dangerous for Pakistan



Naah ! ab jo karega Pandya hi karega!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Yes. Agreed to that.


Peaceful Civilian said:


> We can't take away credit from Indian batsman. They played sensibly to Amir dangerous balls. But what we are saying we can't afford to miss run out opportunities . We missed two easy run out. Also we won toss and we should bat first. Same Batting paradise pitch


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

mastaan said:


> tumhara captain itna mota kyu hei


Yeh hafiz hai , Molvi/Mullah hai just beared nahi hai. He eats too much halwa . So he is fat.






Mullah people always eat too much halwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Pakistani bowlers end up with atleat 1-2 odd bad deliveries in the over, gifting easy boundaries without much risk for the batsman.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Then why don't you play day and night? Your batsmen should practice more... I really don't understand what are you even comolaining about... Lol.. In hindinwe call this.. Naach na aye aangan tedha. Basically means you dont know how to dance but blame it on the curvy dancefloor.


k s ahmed said:


> Because we don't play cricket day and night and not in flat tracks anyway.
> Simple answer but only if you has brains.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

India should put atleast 350 runs on board. They are in perfect position for this.


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Bore ho gaye .. 37 overs ho gaye aur sirf 220 runs...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Kathin_Singh said:


> Naah ! ab jo karega Pandya hi karega!


Hitman kuch kam nahi hai, he can butcher sides without breaking a sweat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## k s ahmed

Mirza Jatt said:


> Then why don't you play day and night? Your batsmen should practice more... I really don't understand what are you even comolaining about... Lol.. In hindinwe call this.. Naach na aye aangan tedha. Basically means you dont know how to dance but blame it on the curvy dancefloor.


Not.sure if you really understood my reply. Else.you would have stayed silent. But are you an Indian ?


----------



## American Pakistani

Very boring one sided match. Pakistan always play India with some unknown fear. This is what happen when you have a mentality buildup of "woh aik bara desh hai hum unka kesay muqabla karsaktay hain", this is in every single field.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## k s ahmed

Kathin_Singh said:


> Bore ho gaye .. 37 overs ho gaye aur sirf 220 runs...


It's not ipl in indian flat pitches


----------



## Corona

Yaseen1 said:


> i think match was fixed ,after winning toss we allowed india to bat first when history of all previous matches shows that bating first team mostly win so this decision was deliberately made to earn money from gambling.Donot waste your time in seeing this one sided fixed match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## k s ahmed

American Pakistani said:


> Very boring one sided match. Pakistan always play India with some unknown fear. This is what happen when you have a mentality buildup of "woh aik bara desh hai hum unka kesay muqabla karsaktay hain", this is in every single field.


Are you sure ? This has been developed in lasr few years may be. 
Else.it was never there. 76 wins to 54 wins says it all.


----------



## War Thunder

American Pakistani said:


> Very boring one sided match. Pakistan always play India with some unknown fear. This is what happen when you have a mentality buildup of "woh aik bara desh hai hum unka kesay muqabla karsaktay hain", this is in every single field.



only in your mind.
Not the nation or the common folk.
So speak for yourself.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

We need atleast 2 or 3 wickets to reduce run rate.



War Thunder said:


> only in your mind.
> Not the nation or the common folk.
> So speak for yourself.


He is saying right. We are playing in fear & defensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kathin_Singh

outtt.... Chalo ab Pandya aayega


----------



## Mirza Jatt

If you don't know I am indian then it's my bad. I am arguing with a Pakistani. 


k s ahmed said:


> Not.sure if you really understood my reply. Else.you would have stayed silent. But are you an Indian ?


----------



## INDIAISM

Kathin_Singh said:


> Bore ho gaye .. 37 overs ho gaye aur sirf 220 runs...


Jada bore gya hai to to *Sweden Vs Thaland* Women soccer match dekhle..le te boriyat bhi kam hogae we just lost another wicket..


----------



## MilSpec

Crap, rohit gone off a bad bad shot


----------



## Vikki

Rohit got 140 runs with conventional cricket shots and he went for an unconventional shot and he got out..missed a double century


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Logo ko 140 run pe bhi shaanti nahi hai ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

We need wicket of this pandya. He is very explosive batsman.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Double century was clearly on cards... He got excited. He did not even played his violent side today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Pandya and spinners ...


----------



## mastaan

Can we Immigrate Manjrekar to Pakistan please.. he is a bloody Jinx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Kathin_Singh said:


> Logo ko 140 run pe bhi shaanti nahi hai ...


and here i am thinking hamari sari team 200 bana le bari baat hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

mastaan said:


> Can we Immigrate Manjrekar to Pakistan please.. he is a bloody Jinx



Absolutly Manhoos hai saala ...!


----------



## MilSpec

What's up bandages on Pakistani player's hands


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Why sarfraz is smiling after missing fielding.


----------



## -=virus=-

India have not really managed to run away with it at this stage, very important last 10 overs now, need some serious hitting but that comes with risks...


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

MilSpec said:


> What's up bandages on Pakistani player's hands


To avoid injury.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

Kathin_Singh said:


> What about him? and you have two spinners!


needs to do his magic !


----------



## mastaan

MilSpec said:


> Crap, rohit gone off a bad bad shot


I think others deserved a practice as well


----------



## MilSpec

Peaceful Civilian said:


> To avoid injury.


Those bandages are leaking runs



mastaan said:


> I think others deserved a practice as well


He was setup for a double


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Synchonicist said:


> needs to do his magic !



Aaj Sarfaraz apane ammi se kalima padwa ke aaya hai ..


----------



## mastaan

MilSpec said:


> Those bandages are leaking runs
> 
> 
> He was setup for a double


Send Manjrekar to Pakistan and we will do better,.. They could also use an english speaker, because Sarfaraz will come back and say - They said something in English and i did not understand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Finally 
Yorker Yorker slow ball and one good length 
Use brain


----------



## Dalit

Peaceful Civilian said:


> We need wicket of this pandya. He is very explosive batsman.



This batting line up isn't easy. We got our work cut out.

I am more worried about our batting performance. We need a similar performance from the top order. I hope the boys have the patience to run singles and doubles to conserve wickets early on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crusher

Pakistanis just waste too much time on this stupid game of cricket, hockey and football are much better games that this sh1tty cricket. Cricket needs to be banned in Pakistan, so much waste of time and money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Pandya needs to pull his weight


----------



## Norwegian

Simurgh said:


> Pakistanis just waste too much time on this stupid game of cricket, hockey and football are much better games that this sh1tty cricket. Cricket needs to be banned in Pakistan, so much waste of time and money.


Grapes are sour

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kathin_Singh

What the hell is going on !! 

it's 42th Over still no rain of 4's and 6's.



MilSpec said:


> Pandya needs to pull his weight



His time is over. Spinners are out of the game now


----------



## MilSpec

Kathin_Singh said:


> What the hell is going on !!
> 
> it's 42th Over still no rain of 4's and 6's.
> 
> 
> 
> His time is over. Spinners are out of the game now



Hasan Ali is the bakra


----------



## Arsalan 345

Best Pakistani lol player=Hassan Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

Sarfraz is teaching Hassan not to bowl short pitched after Hassan has given away 72 runs in his 8 overs. 
Very timely advise Sarfraz. You should have kept this advise until 10th over, it would have been even more timely then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Hardik Pandya disappointment today.


----------



## Shane

Fear of loosing has got the better of idiotic Pakistan Team Management...and not for the first time. It has happened many times with this current lot, something which used to happen occasionally in the past and no less an example is the Final of 1999 worldcup.

If team Pakistan wins today then it shall be on top of the handycap of idiotic decisions made by a team management which has gotten used to assert its idiotic off the field authority over captain who is always accomodating everything asserted...







Jo dar gaya woh mar gaya...

Mistake to put India to bat first by a scared and defensive Pakistan team management even before a ball was bowled on batting paradise English pitch.

How did Pakistan win against England? By throwing the gauntlet and batting first to put a good score on the board.

Logic and attacking cricket against India too was to bat first after winning the toss instead of sending india in...set a total and defend it with your strength in bowling...Now, putting a batting strong Indian lineup in, 350-380-400 score looks possible today.

There is spin in the wicket to make matters worse for side batting second too, lol...

Great brain power shown by the idiotic Pakistan team Management which has repeatedly made obnoxiosly wrong decisions for the past three months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

People happy to see Pandya go and in comes Dhoni


----------



## crankthatskunk

Reichsmarschall said:


> Sarfraz is a dumb cunt, why on earth would he chose to field first given our batting lineup?



He did the same with Australian, because he is scared even before the match started. Aus scored only 280. Now India would score 370+. it is 285/3 now Pandya gone, last ball of 44 is coming. 
6 more overs, you can expect 60+ runs easy, it could be 80+.


----------



## Musafir117

lol Pandya 
Who was saying he is Butcher?
Worst batsman


----------



## AsianLion

*Pakistan should easily do 330, they have long batting line can chase the total, flat wicket.*


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Musafir117 said:


> lol Pandya
> Who was saying he is Butcher?
> Worst batsman



17 ball and 26 run .. Worst batsman .. Naah!


----------



## Microsoft

AsianUnion said:


> *Pakistan should easily do 330, they have long batting line can chase the total, flat wicket.*



This is looking like 360 though.


----------



## Arsalan 345

Hasan Ali lol player.i can't believe that sarfaraz is still backing him.he is still bowling and giving away easy runs.pathetic captaincy.


----------



## Protest_again

Virat century


----------



## mastaan

Lassan Ali will score a century on runs conceeded today!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

30 balls .. atleast 60 Runs .. Dhoni out .. come down to 50runs ..


----------



## ARMalik

So Pakistan won the toss and decided NOT to bat. *This was a blunder.* Nothing logical or statistical supports this insane decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

lol....MS Doni - Golden Duck.

Another Indian wicket out.


----------



## Arsalan 345

Microsoft said:


> This is looking like 360 though.



I told you to be realistic but you were making fun of me.now look at indian score.why sarfaraz still giving ball to Hasan Ali? You can see our approach.it is pathetic.


----------



## MilSpec

Musafir117 said:


> lol Pandya
> Who was saying he is Butcher?
> Worst batsman


I said rohit is butcher, not pandya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Pakistan has batting line to chase 350


----------



## Musafir117

Dhoni ho geya Bhoni lol
Well bowl


----------



## Kathin_Singh

This is Shankar is maha Chutiya ... send Kedar Jadhav atleast


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I was saying.. And he is... Quick 26 in 19. Did not stayblong doesn't mean he is the worst... If you want to know what's worst.. Wait for pakistani batting.


Musafir117 said:


> lol Pandya
> Who was saying he is Butcher?
> Worst batsman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

Pakistan has made come back. India 4 down.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kathin_Singh said:


> This is Shankar is maha Chutiya ... send Kedar Jadhav atleast


Kathan singh sb dont worry the chances of Pak team winning are very low.


----------



## Musafir117

Kathin_Singh said:


> 17 ball and 26 run .. Worst batsman .. Naah!


Freakin shots like immature 
Two three lucky shots?


----------



## Arsalan 345

Kathin_Singh said:


> This is Shankar is maha Chutiya ... send Kedar Jadhav atleast



Shankar takes time to settle down.overall very good performance by India.


----------



## Microsoft

Arsalan 345 said:


> I told you to be realistic but you were making fun of me.now look at indian score.why sarfaraz still giving ball to Hasan Ali? You can see our approach.it is pathetic.



You are so ignorant the problem isn't Hasan Ali it's dumb@ss Sarfraz deciding to bowl first!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Kathan singh sb dont worry the chances of Pak team winning are very low.


You never know, few players playing out of their skin, few missed chances by India. and the game is on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kathin_Singh

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Kathan singh sb dont worry the chances of Pak team winning are very low.


Naah .. I remeber Nandhas trophy final .. India vs Bangladesh .. This man was drinking balls like soup

4 balls and only 1 run ... Gazzab Chutiya hai ye ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Next game will be WC debut for Hasnain it looks like


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Vijay Chutiya out ... thank god ......


----------



## Norwegian

Well played India


----------



## American Pakistani

Very bad performance of Pakistan as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

Only rain can save pakistan now XD.


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Kathin_Singh said:


> Vijay Chutiya out ... thank god ......



He is still not out ... why God why ...!


----------



## AsianLion

Pakistan can pull this off, when rain stops, if they donot loose early wickets.

Umpiring has been bad from ICC again.


----------



## American Pakistani

Rain will destroy the pitch. Stupidity to field first.


----------



## -=virus=-

damn rain. 

what a rubbish tournament, no more big cricket in England.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

And its raining ... [emoji1787]


Arsalan 345 said:


> Only rain can save pakistan now XD.


----------



## Musafir117

Oh man 
Now Rain?


----------



## Kathin_Singh

India never able to take from solid Foundation ..


----------



## terry5

Duckeorth lewis calculations anyone ?


----------



## -=virus=-

American Pakistani said:


> Rain will destroy the pitch. Stupidity to field first.


we have 2 spinners, might make it tough for us.


----------



## Musafir117

WT


----------



## Microsoft

Arsalan 345 said:


> Only rain can save pakistan now XD.



You are such a coward are you sure you're not Indian?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Damn.. seems Pakistani prayers are heard.. It's freakin raining again...


----------



## Protest_again

It's raining for Half hr mostly


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

DRL is not good for Pakistan. After 1:30 hour start match. We may need 270 or 280 runs in 40 overs.


----------



## Yaseen1

rain is good as it will destroy bet of gamblers who have spend money for fixing this match


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Yaseen1 said:


> rain is good as it will destroy bet of gamblers who have spend money for fixing this match



Ye ajeeb defeatist mentality hai .. Jeete to sher aur haare to match fix !



Peaceful Civilian said:


> DRL is not good for Pakistan. After 1:30 hour start match. We may need 270 or 280 runs in 40 overs.



So if India don't bat again, *Pakistan will have to chase 327 in 46 overs*


----------



## mastaan

Kathin_Singh said:


> Ye ajeeb defeatist mentality hai .. Jeete to sher aur haare to match fix !
> 
> 
> 
> So if India don't bat again, *Pakistan will have to chase 327 in 46 overs*


inka aisa hi hota hei.. everything is a conspiracy theory..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yaseen1

i never believe in cricket match win or defeat as it is usually fixed game used as a medium to earn illegal money.Even if we win I have no trust on transparency of cricket


Kathin_Singh said:


> Ye ajeeb defeatist mentality hai .. Jeete to sher aur haare to match fix !
> 
> 
> 
> So if India don't bat again, *Pakistan will have to chase 327 in 46 overs*


----------



## -=virus=-

What a shame, we missed some really big hitting, or maybe a good Pak comeback with the ball.. anyway, innings is done now, India will not bat again and we'll get a shitty shortened match in bad conditions. 

Shit weather places like Englund need to have indoor stadiums or some sort of big huge tent over their cricket stadiums.


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Yaseen1 said:


> i never believe in cricket match win or defeat as it is usually fixed game used as a medium to earn illegal money.Even if we win I have no trust on transparency of cricket



If you don't believe in cricket match , what are you doing here? .. Ajeeb Madarassa Logic hai ye !

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## terry5

Game is level right now Pakistan can chase 7 an over good comeback from Pakistan 
Hassan Ali san absolute joke 

DL someone mentioned Pakistan needing 200 from 30ish overs


----------



## Microsoft

Begone fools! This is what a true supporter looks like, not some of the buffoons you see here on pdf!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Kathin_Singh said:


> So if India don't bat again, *Pakistan will have to chase 327 in 46 overs*


Why?


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Microsoft

Norwegian said:


> Why?



Rain rule it is messed up because it looks like with ball Pakistan was going to restrict them to 327 in 50 overs. India has too many wickets left so rain calculation predicts that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Microsoft said:


> Begone fools! This is what a true supporter looks like, not some of the buffoons you see here on pdf!



Why this buffoon is wearing Arab dress and head cover!


----------



## Yaseen1

I am only expressing my point of view and advise public of both nations to focus on some constructive things instead of wasting time on bogus games like cricket


Kathin_Singh said:


> If you don't believe in cricket match , what are you doing here? .. Ajeeb Madarassa Logic hai ye !


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Microsoft said:


> Begone fools! This is what a true supporter looks like, not some of the buffoons you see here on pdf!


BC is gori larki k pass Indian flag kyun ha


----------



## AsianLion

yeah. its start raining. But Pakistan has long batting line up. they can chase it if they play well from start.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Peaceful Civilian said:


> DRL is not good for Pakistan. After 1:30 hour start match. We may need 270 or 280 runs in 40 overs.


Jeetyga Pakistan, in Shaa Allah


----------



## Corona

Microsoft said:


> Begone fools! This is what a true supporter looks like, not some of the buffoons you see here on pdf!


Gandalf took a wrong turn somewhere....


----------



## -=virus=-

Reichsmarschall said:


> BC is gori larki k pass Indian flag kyun ha


and ye arabi saala Pakistani flag kyu uda ra ?


----------



## terry5

Microsoft said:


> Begone fools! This is what a true supporter looks like, not some of the buffoons you see here on pdf!



Props

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Microsoft

Reichsmarschall said:


> BC is gori larki k pass Indian flag kyun ha



How to get 20,000 perverted instagram followers with one photo


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Yaseen1 said:


> I am only expressing my point of view and advise public of both nations to focus on some constructive things instead of wasting time on bogus games like cricket



Firstly you should stop wasting your's and other's time and do some constructive work. then go on full preach mode.


----------



## Yaseen1

Kathin_Singh said:


> Firstly you should stop wasting your's and other's time and do some constructive work. then go on full preach mode.


i am not wasting time in watching match but posting here for preaching others


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Synchonicist said:


> and ye arabi saala Pakistani flag kyu uda ra ?


ye Pakistani hi ha saray matches mn ata ha iske sath ek or b hta ha jo General Alladin bn k ata ha


----------



## terry5

Rain stopped


----------



## Stealth

Technically if 4 batsman properly perform, Pakistan can chase this score but thr problem is... loo fir ghauri aya jay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Microsoft

One of the Pakistan openers will get hundred; if its Imam Pakistan loses if it's Fakhar Pakistan wins.


----------



## MilSpec

If India doesn't get to bat again, its advantage Pakistan, 326 to chase.


----------



## Johny D

fitpOsitive said:


> Jeetyga Pakistan, in Shaa Allah


No no no...dont put your money on langda ghoda....pak is losing this game..bet?


----------



## thunderr

Laak Lanat in Shaklo pr .. they should have batted


----------



## Musafir117

MilSpec said:


> If India doesn't get to bat again, its advantage Pakistan, 326 to chase.


Well
That what I predicted chase between 300 to 330


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Musafir117 said:


> Well
> That what I predicted chase between 300 to 330



Well he was telling .. 326 in 46 overs if rain did not stop.


----------



## JonAsad

MilSpec said:


> If India doesn't get to bat again, its advantage Pakistan, 326 to chase.


how is that advantage? 326 in 46 overs - look at your score now 305-4 46.4 overs -


----------



## MilSpec

Musafir117 said:


> Well
> That what I predicted chase between 300 to 330


Unfortunate, India looked like 360 when rohit and virat were playing, good comeback.



Baba Yaga said:


> how is that advantage? 326 in 46 overs - look at your score now 305-4 46.4 overs -


Because its chasable, 
http://www.espncricinfo.com/story/_/id/19577040/how-duckworth-lewis-stern-method-works

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

According to Lewis Method


Overs Target
40 298
35 272
30 245

Following suits us more.
25 215
20 184


----------



## Musafir117

Kathin_Singh said:


> Well he was telling .. 326 in 46 overs if rain did not stop.


305 in 46.2 over
Get average of that gonna 326 in 50 overs not 46.2 over Singha


----------



## JonAsad

MilSpec said:


> Unfortunate, India looked like 360 when rohit and virat were playing, good comeback.
> 
> 
> Because its chasable,
> http://www.espncricinfo.com/story/_/id/19577040/how-duckworth-lewis-stern-method-works


thats the ugliest system i have ever seen - 
if india made 305/4 in 47 overs- rain or not - Pakistan should make 305 in 47 overs -


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Musafir117 said:


> 305 in 46.2 over
> Get average of that gonna 326 in 50 overs not 46.2 over Singha



Are Chacha main DL method ko jod ke bol raha tha ... Personally na len..


----------



## crankthatskunk

Arsalan 345 said:


> Hasan Ali lol player.i can't believe that sarfaraz is still backing him.he is still bowling and giving away easy runs.pathetic captaincy.



He kept bowling either short or down the leg side. Despite punished in every over he bowled. 
Why this idiot, didn't change his line and length once he realised in first 2 overs what Indians were doing!!

He had some success in the past with his in swingers. 
In last one year he had kept trying that one dimensional bowling and got punished. 
It is team management's duty to tell this idiot that bowl outside the off stamp rather than on the pads of the players, which becomes easy picking with no risks involved.


----------



## JonAsad




----------



## MilSpec

Baba Yaga said:


> thats the ugliest system i have ever seen -
> if india made 305/4 in 47 overs- rain or not - Pakistan should make 305 in 47 overs -



When, due to any reason, the batting team loses overs, they are denied the opportunity to make full use of their resources. Targets are hence revised in a way that is proportional to the amount of resources available to each team.


----------



## Musafir117

Is rain stopped?
When game start again?
11:30 night here ZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kathin_Singh

The North remembers ..


----------



## KhanBaba2

Microsoft said:


> Begone fools! This is what a true supporter looks like, not some of the buffoons you see here on pdf!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Stealth said:


> According to Lewis Method
> 
> 
> Overs Target
> 40 298
> 35 272
> 30 245
> 
> Following suits us more.
> 25 215
> 20 184


We need more rain to stop play for longer time. 184 runs in 20 overs suits us.


----------



## Microsoft

MilSpec said:


> If India doesn't get to bat again, its advantage Pakistan, 326 to chase.



326 in 46 overs is advantage? 
India looked to be getting 326 in 50.



KhanBaba2 said:


> Wannabe arab in the UK



He's flying Pakistani flag you sound pretty butthurt for no reason


----------



## JohnWick

Microsoft said:


> 326 in 46 overs is advantage?
> India looked to be getting 326 in 50.
> 
> 
> 
> He's flying Pakistani flag you sound pretty butthurt for no reason


Once I was expecting 500 ....


----------



## JonAsad

MilSpec said:


> When, due to any reason, the batting team loses overs, they are denied the opportunity to make full use of their resources. Targets are hence revised in a way that is proportional to the amount of resources available to each team.


Unfortunately they consider only batting side resources, the bowling side have resources too couple of last overs from their strike bowlers.. Consider Australia is last match against Pakistan they were well in their way to 350 runs until 40th over.. That doesn't predict anything..


----------



## Johny D

thunderr said:


> Laak Lanat in Shaklo pr .. they should have batted


Right, as the rains were expected it would have helped pak bowlers if india had to chase....and today's pak team is not the team that had Miandad, Inzamam and yusuf...this team is simply not capable (technically) to chase huge target..Indian bowling and fielding is not that bad either..


----------



## Shane

Shane said:


> Fear of loosing has got the better of idiotic Pakistan Team Management...and not for the first time. It has happened many times with this current lot, something which used to happen occasionally in the past and no less an example is the Final of 1999 worldcup.
> 
> If team Pakistan wins today then it shall be on top of the handycap of idiotic decisions made by a team management which has gotten used to assert its idiotic off the field authority over captain who is always accomodating everything asserted...
> 
> View attachment 565441
> 
> 
> Jo dar gaya woh mar gaya...
> 
> Mistake to put India to bat first by a scared and defensive Pakistan team management even before a ball was bowled on batting paradise English pitch.
> 
> How did Pakistan win against England? By throwing the gauntlet and batting first to put a good score on the board.
> 
> Logic and attacking cricket against India too was to bat first after winning the toss instead of sending india in...set a total and defend it with your strength in bowling...Now, putting a batting strong Indian lineup in, 350-380-400 score looks possible today.
> 
> There is spin in the wicket to make matters worse for side batting second too, lol...
> 
> Great brain power shown by the idiotic Pakistan team Management which has repeatedly made obnoxiosly wrong decisions for the past three months.



The entire Outfield is not covered in England in this day and age is mind boggling.

An hour of heavy rain can make the outfield unplayable for a few hours if not the rest of the day.

Again, can someone find the logic behind wining the toss to field when in Champions trophy win we batted india out of the match posting 338?

Anyway what if more rain arrives and D/L applies then Pakistan may be left to make 184 in 20 overs...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vikki

Why is this bastrd vijay shankar given a chance..should have brought in pant


----------



## Johny D

Musafir117 said:


> Is rain stopped?
> When game start again?
> 11:30 night here ZZzzzzzzzz


Its 2.40pm here and its pretty sunny out here in London...what the hell its raining in manchester which is not too far away...hope the game will start soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Its time for hassan Ali to retire with grace


----------



## AsianLion

M. Amir takes Kholi again. Another Indian wicket gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

kohli to paar ker diya


----------



## KhanBaba2

Microsoft said:


> 3
> 
> 
> He's flying Pakistani flag you sound pretty butthurt for no reason



Was just commenting on his Thawb. Could have worn something more Pakistani. Anyway I will delete the comment. Enjoy the match.


----------



## AsianLion

why kholi didnot take review


----------



## Shane

AsianUnion said:


> why kholi didnot take review


Loud bat Handle squeaking sound made everyone think he edged it.


----------



## Sam.

AsianUnion said:


> why kholi didnot take review


Match is fixed and umpire sold out to Pakistan.


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

What's azhar still doing as a bowling coach... The bowlers have gone worst


----------



## kmc_chacko

INDIA 336/5 50 overs
RRR *: *6.72


----------



## AsianLion

336 / 5, India's final total.

Its a tough ask now. 300 was easy for Pakistan.


----------



## terry5

337 needed to win good comeback from Pakistan 

We have a chance


----------



## Shane

Belly heavy sarfaraz unable to dive quick enough forward to catch the dipping edge in final over.

Has anyone noticed how many times Sarfaraz has been unable to even get to the wicket to catch the quick return from the in-field in this worldcup?

It is safe to say that Sarfaraz is not in the best of nible wicket keeper fitness.

So India posts 336, just about the same score that Pakistan posted in Champions Trophy final to win.

It will take a Herculean nerve batting performance to win from here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## crankthatskunk

I think Pakistan may lose by around 100 runs. 
I hope I am wrong and we see a good match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Have to bat really good from start. Long line up of Pak batters.


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Pathetic display from pak except amir, who was initially dropped from this squad....Pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam.

kmc_chacko said:


> INDIA 336/5 50 overs


20-30 runs short. Vijay shit should be fired it would have been Pant.


----------



## Microsoft

Champions Trophy final score was 338. If Imam doesn't eat up too many delivers Pakistan wins.


----------



## AsianLion

Hasaan, Shahdab, Emad and Wahab, didnot at all bowl good. Time to give Husnain and other bowlers chance.

Safraz fitness issue... Safraz Ahmed is fat ***.


----------



## Johny D

My prediction, pak all down for 280


----------



## AsianLion

Pakistan can chase if opening 3 Pak batters score good.


----------



## Sam.

Microsoft said:


> Champions Trophy final score was 338. If Imam doesn't eat up too many delivers Pakistan wins.


For me India played bad not expected this average performance in last 10 overs.


----------



## Imran Khan

Sam. said:


> 20-30 runs short. Vijay shit should be fired it would have been Pant.


bachy ki jaan lo gay kya ab?


----------



## Musafir117

In this dead wicket it’s not a very hard one, the key is openers if they stay at wicket around 100 not out than it’s anyone game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Sam. said:


> Match is fixed and umpire sold out to Pakistan.


CC @mastaan


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140216562680340480

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam.

Imran Khan said:


> bachy ki jaan lo gay kya ab?


Imran bhai you know it that last 10 overs indian played shit. That Vijay shit will pay.


----------



## Beethoven

Historically speaking pakistan does not chase very well....they should have batted first....i see pakistan losing unless something exceptional happens


----------



## kmc_chacko

Sam. said:


> 20-30 runs short. Vijay shit should be fired it would have been Pant.



Including Vijay into squad will provide additional bowling option to India and Pant/Karthik are useful only if we had to chase, otherwise wise decision.


----------



## mastaan

Reichsmarschall said:


> CC @mastaan


you guys are those easy sell outs?


----------



## k s ahmed

Musafir117 said:


> In this dead wicket it’s not a very hard one, the key is openers if they stay at wicket around 100 not out than it’s anyone game.


India bowlers are inflated really. They aren't as good. Just see off bumrah and game is ours.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

*کرکٹ ایجاد اے کافر دی کھیڈن والے شیطان غافل مسلماناں واسطے حرام اے*



mastaan said:


> you guys are those easy sell outs?


you changed your tone very quickly not surprised though
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pak-vs-india-wc-2019-group-match.622527/page-38#post-11548998

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Sam. said:


> Imran bhai you know it that last 10 overs indian played shit. That Vijay shit will pay.


bowlers were trying hard to stop scores also ab wo mango leny to nhi ayee thy na yaar .unhoon en bhi wapas ja ker apny mulk jawab dena hai janta ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Johny D

Beethoven said:


> Historically speaking pakistan does not chase very well....they should have batted first....i see pakistan losing unless something exceptional happens


My friend, historically pak had been the best chasers but current team dont have that capability and spirit..


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

they should have dropped hassan long ago, for husnain. They should have dropped shoaib malik long ago. I am not sure about the role of sarfraz here, he should not have been a captain for the world cup at all..but its gonna hurt, they will be back soon i reckon, in case there is no other miraculous unpredictable performance, i am sick of the unpredictability though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam.

kmc_chacko said:


> Including Vijay into squad will provide additional bowling option to India and Pant/Karthik are useful only if we had to chase, otherwise wise decision.


We will see what he will do in bowling but if he was chosen for bowling why send him for batting?


----------



## MilSpec

Baba Yaga said:


> Unfortunately they consider only batting side resources, the bowling side have resources too couple of last overs from their strike bowlers.. Consider Australia is last match against Pakistan they were well in their way to 350 runs until 40th over.. That doesn't predict anything..


 Given what India got, dls was pretty close.


----------



## Sam.

Imran Khan said:


> bowlers were trying hard to stop scores also ab wo mango leny to nhi ayee thy na yaar .unhoon en bhi wapas ja ker apny mulk jawab dena hai janta ko


Vijay couldn't even take single?
I am not asking for boundaries just singles and he couldn't even touch ball to give Virat strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Sam. said:


> Vijay couldn't even take single?
> I am not asking for boundaries just singles and he couldn't even touch ball to give Virat strike.



He is a chutiya with a great attitude. BCCI should ask him to retire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## crankthatskunk

It may rain for next one hour in Manchester. which means we lose overs. 
In that case Pakistan would be chasing a target with 8/9 runs per over from the start. Secondly the outfield would be wet, which means it would be difficult to hit fours. 
Why this didn't register for Sarfraz and Pakistan's management. 
Defeatist attitude undoing of Pakistani cricketers. They have absolutely no confidence at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shane

crankthatskunk said:


> I think Pakistan may lose by around 100 runs.
> I hope I am wrong and we see a good match.


Pakistan batsmen can win if they ditch the 400 pound sumo wrestler sitting on their shoulders in such situations, lol.

Watch how the top order bats, that will define the mindset.

It is raining again too, lol...how about 184 target in 20 overs ? If it rains again and again, it will be a comical situation that may actually calm Pakistan batsmen nerves.


----------



## Sam.

Kathin_Singh said:


> He is a chutiya with a great attitude. BCCI should ask him to retire.


How about sending him back to Ranji ,he is not ready to represent country.


----------



## MilSpec

Sam. said:


> Vijay couldn't even take single?
> I am not asking for boundaries just singles and he couldn't even touch ball to give Virat strike.


How is Vijay considered an all rounder, his batting is similar to that of a Shami or Nehra


----------



## Vikki

Kohli should bowl spinners first so that he could finish off 20 overs first...pak will go all out from first over itself as duckworth may comd into play in case rain stops play completely


----------



## Shane

Like i said earlier:


Shane said:


> The entire Outfield is not covered in England in this day and age is mind boggling.
> 
> An hour of heavy rain can make the outfield unplayable for a few hours if not the rest of the day.
> 
> Again, can someone find the logic behind wining the toss to field when in Champions trophy win we batted india out of the match posting 338?
> 
> Anyway what if more rain arrives and D/L applies then Pakistan may be left to make 184 in 20 overs...


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Sam. said:


> How about sending him back to Ranji ,he is not ready to represent country.



Send him to Ranji but whoever has selected him should be sent to Tihar Jail on charge of Sedition, Mutiny and Treason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

Shane said:


> Pakistan batsmen can win if they ditch the 400 pound sumo wrestler sitting on their shoulders in such situations, lol.
> 
> Watch how the top order bats, that will define the mindset.
> 
> It is raining again too, lol...how about 184 target in 20 overs ? If it rains again and again, it will be a comical situation that may actually calm Pakistan batsmen nerves.



What I see is lack of confidence in Pakistani players. The problem for Pakistan, their run rate is still in negative. 
Which would be extended today rather than decreasing. Bad bad decision making. Idiots sitting in Pakistani dressing room and on the field. 
Sarfraz is not intelligent enough to Captain Pakistan. He is unfit too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam.

MilSpec said:


> How is Vijay considered an all rounder, his batting is similar to that of a Shami or Nehra


It's not me but @kmc_chacko who count him as batsman. For he he is nobody.


----------



## Nilgiri

This thread when i read thru it lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sam.

Kathin_Singh said:


> Send him to Ranji but whoever has selected him should be sent to Tihar Jail on charge of Sedition, Mutiny and Treason.


BCCI elections are coming , need to disqualify all of them.


----------



## Johny D

Kathin_Singh said:


> Send him to Ranji but whoever has selected him should be sent to Tihar Jail on charge of Sedition, Mutiny and Treason.


Lol....dude even dhoni got out for 1...its a game and not all days are same...we have done pretty well, imagine if pak had stopped us for 230...


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Well played India. Utterly professional apart from a near run out that obviously we failed at.

Pak is a rubbish team. We cannot even be called chokers as we are never actually in contention in any of these games we are losing. India will win hands down. 

Just watch. No boundary for first 2 overs. Early wicket or two to fall, limp to 90/3 off 20 overs. Then mid order collapse with Azam throwing his wicket away and looking up in pathetic faux anguish as he walks off. Wahab will hit 30 off 15 to give some bizarre sense of hope to our miserable fans. All out for 230. Back to praying "anyone but India" to win the whole damn thing. 

That has been more or less the story of every world cup this millennium.


----------



## mastaan

Reichsmarschall said:


> *کرکٹ ایجاد اے کافر دی کھیڈن والے شیطان غافل مسلماناں واسطے حرام اے*
> 
> 
> you changed your tone very quickly not surprised though
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pak-vs-india-wc-2019-group-match.622527/page-38#post-11548998


changed tone? How come this becomes a fixed match? The question was a sarcastic one, if you did not read the sarcasm


----------



## Pandora

Imran khans prediction about railu katay destroying the match came true.


----------



## AsianLion

India should have easily scored 360.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

Pandora said:


> Imran khans prediction about railu katay destroying the match came true.



What is a Raily Katay? quiet intrigued


----------



## M.AsfandYar

mastaan said:


> What is a Raily Katay? quiet intrigued


Take a guess...any guess
Chances are you will get it right.


----------



## mastaan

M.AsfandYar said:


> Take a guess...any guess
> Chances are you will get it right.


Nahi yaar.. never heard of this term and i speak punjabi.. the only Kattay i know are two - either calves of bufallows (in pahadi) or hand made guns (in UP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

mastaan said:


> What is a Raily Katay? quiet intrigued


its like a player plays from both sides . in village you have 11 guys so you make team of 5-5 but 1 guy remains so he play from both sides .overall its slang



mastaan said:


> Nahi yaar.. never heard of this term and i speak punjabi.. the only Kattay i know are two - either calves of bufallows (in pahadi) or hand made guns (in UP)


or like 2 donkeys in one cart . one works hard and tow the cart other just show off he not work hard . means haramkhor that also called railu katta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mastaan

Imran Khan said:


> its like a player plays from both sides . in village you have 11 guys so you make team of 5-5 but 1 guy remains so he play from both sides .overall its slang


we called it Paplu!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shane

I think if rain does not ruin play entirely and Pakistan batsmen show gutsy resolve and play bravely then more often then not, luck favours the brave and Pakistan may end up changing history against all odds, in sha Allah!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

War Thunder said:


> only in your mind.
> Not the nation or the common folk.
> So speak for yourself.



And on top of that, denial of a defect that exists, instead of changing.

No wonder why they keep playing useless hassan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

mastaan said:


> we called it Paplu!


he was meaning to say that not to depend on players whom in fact help india to win indirectly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.AsfandYar

mastaan said:


> Nahi yaar.. never heard of this term and i speak punjabi.. the only Kattay i know are two - either calves of bufallows (in pahadi) or hand made guns (in UP)


Refer to @Imran Khan 's post then. Thats a pretty good description. Agr Punjabi aatai hai tu i m surprised yeh nhi suna howa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

M.AsfandYar said:


> Refer to @Imran Khan 's post then. Thats a pretty good description. Agr Punjabi aatai hai tu i m surprised yeh nhi suna howa.


ofcourse punjabi aati hei.. but nahi suna .. Jaise ki 'chawlein na mara kar' bhi nahi suna that.. not used on our side..


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Shane said:


> I think if rain does not ruin play entirely and Pakistan batsmen show gutsy resolve and play bravely then more often then not, luck favours the brave and Pakistan may end up changing history against all odds, in sha Allah!


If rain stops play at20 over we need 97-0.
*"Pakistan's 20-over target: 97/0, 109/1, 125/2 or 146/3. This is if play stops exactly after 20 overs. As a chasing side, approaching this with one eye on the forecast can be mighty difficult. Do you preserve wickets, do you go for the dash and risk losing a wicket or two?"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

Imran Khan said:


> he was meaning to say that not to depend on players whom in fact help india to win indirectly


That player's name is Lassan Ali.. I don;t know why you guys play him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

k s ahmed said:


> Are you sure ? This has been developed in lasr few years may be.
> Else.it was never there. 76 wins to 54 wins says it all.



We never won a single world cup match against them.

Most of the wins that we brag about was acheived about 15 20 years ago, slowly the gap is narrowing. The narrative that I mentioned started developing during 90's and has conquered most Pakistani brains. Don't believe me, look at your surrounding discussions, media, news articles, statements of politicians, yt videos of general public from Pakistan, every one saying we are smaller country india is giant we can't compare/compete, etc.


----------



## Musafir117

Chalo
Sab tasbeeh pakad lo


----------



## M.AsfandYar

mastaan said:


> ofcourse punjabi aati hei.. but nahi suna .. Jaise ki 'chawlein na mara kar' bhi nahi suna that.. not used on our side..


Did u write chawlan (Jumping) or chawalain ?


----------



## Shane

M.AsfandYar said:


> If rain stops play at20 over we need 97-0.
> *"Pakistan's 20-over target: 97/0, 109/1, 125/2 or 146/3. This is if play stops exactly after 20 overs. As a chasing side, approaching this with one eye on the forecast can be mighty difficult. Do you preserve wickets, do you go for the dash and risk losing a wicket or two?"*


Thats the rain ruining play factor. Not fair for either side and becomes more of a lottery.


----------



## mastaan

M.AsfandYar said:


> Did u write chawlan (Jumping) or chawalain ?


I don;t know how it is spelled.. but it means goofing around.. we say in our pahadi, ch'all (the ch is pronounced in urdu as Geem hey ki bani ch'ey) na mara kar


----------



## Imran Khan

Musafir117 said:


> Chalo
> Sab tasbeeh pakad lo


*تسبی بوھتی پھیر نا باھو، اس تسبی دا کی پڑھنا ھو جیہڑا اپنے نال حساب نئ کردا، اوھدے نال حساب کی کرنا ھو حضرت سخی سُلطان باھوؒ.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Musafir117 said:


> Chalo
> Sab tasbeeh pakad lo



Tasbeeh ka bhi faida nahi. Mentality change karnay ki zarurat hai entire Pakistan ki, agar hum india ko aik hawwa hi banatay rahay tou hamara Allah hi hafiz hai.


----------



## Imran Khan

ab ye overs waste kar rahy hain end main aik aik ball ko tarseen gay BC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

Imran Khan said:


> ab ye overs waste kar rahy hain end main aik aik ball ko tarseen gay BC


BS nahi bolte aaj kal.. Aaj kal Ben Stokes bolte hei


----------



## Musafir117

American Pakistani said:


> Tasbeeh ka bhi faida nahi. Mentality change karnay ki zarurat hai entire Pakistan ki, agar hum india ko aik hawwa hi banatay rahay tou hamara Allah hi hafiz hai.


Bhai hawwa koi nahi hai
Our batsmen bana lete hain. 
Just need to be patient leave out going balls for few overs chose lossy balls for shots. 
Than here we go


----------



## Pandora

mastaan said:


> What is a Raily Katay? quiet intrigued




Railu = Wanderer

Katta= Male offspring of a Buffalo

Kinda means someone not adding any value to collective.
To be honest these two words have a very broad meaning but in this instant he meant players performing inconsistently. 

I think IK doesnt know the origin of these words otherwise he would have never used them. Let me explains Kattay (Male Buffalo) is considered undesirable from a farmer's perspective bcz unlike female buffalo they cant produce new offspring or Milk  neither today nor in future. They just consume lots of food yielding nothing and with purpose in life to mate so they just wander around being useless most of the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kmc_chacko

Sam. said:


> We will see what he will do in bowling but if he was chosen for bowling why send him for batting?





Sam. said:


> It's not me but @kmc_chacko who count him as batsman. For he he is nobody.



V Shankar's addition will provide India more bowling options as we are defending total. Secondly you needed to send someone to hit as we didn't included Karthik or Pant and K Jadav was the only option left.

Its is game planners in the Team decision to consider V Shanker over Karthik as they know the situation. We are fighting for something which is not in our hand and for me Team combination is important rather than having preferences. 

I would have preferred to play M Shami instead of V Shankar as with bat both would have made not difference.


----------



## Musafir117

If


Imran Khan said:


> ab ye overs waste kar rahy hain end main aik aik ball ko tarseen gay BC


o Bhai khelne dou Pakistan team good if stay on wicket they hit hard in last 20 overs, old odi style we good at it.


----------



## Microsoft

Sam. said:


> For me India played bad not expected this average performance in last 10 overs.



Yes I agree with you Shankar did not play like last 10 overs of a game and other than Aamir the bowling was average. I don't know how well India lower order can bat but it can't be worse than what Shankar did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

Pandora said:


> Railu = Wanderer
> 
> *Katta= Male offspring of a Buffalo*
> 
> Kinda means someone not adding any value to collective.
> To be honest these two words have a very broad meaning but in this instant he meant players performing inconsistently.
> 
> I think IK doesnt know the origin of these words otherwise he would have never used them. Let me explains Kattay (Male Buffalo) is considered undesirable from a farmer's perspective bcz unlike female buffalo they cant produce new offspring or Milk  neither today nor in future. They just consume lots of food yielding nothing and with purpose in life to mate so they just wander around being useless most of the time.



This Is the samme katta then that I know..


----------



## Imran Khan

Musafir117 said:


> If
> o Bhai khelne dou Pakistan team good if stay on wicket they hit hard in last 20 overs, old odi style we good at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Firstly hope for the best but if they lose it should be a game over for
Sarfraz
Micky 
Inzamam 
Azhar Ali 
Wahab 
Shoaib 
Hafeez 
Hassan Ali 
Imad 
Any relaxation would be a joke


----------



## kmc_chacko

Pakistan require another 324 runs with 10 wickets and 45.5 overs remaining
Required Run Rate 7.06


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Its frustrating, the pitch seems different, because of the bad quality of bowling


----------



## Microsoft

Dr. Abdul Basit said:


> Firstly hope for the best but if they lose it should be a game over for
> Sarfraz
> Micky
> Inzamam
> Azhar Ali
> Wahab
> Shoaib
> Hafeez
> Hassan Ali
> Imad
> Any relaxation would be a joke



Azhar Ali is a test player


----------



## Vikki

One could clearly see the difference between indian and pakistan seamers...very good line and length.


----------



## JonAsad

BC yh to ball ki movement shru ho gai -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

kmc_chacko said:


> V Shankar's addition will provide India more bowling options as we are defending total. Secondly you needed to send someone to hit as we didn't included Karthik or Pant and K Jadav was the only option left.
> 
> Its is game planners in the Team decision to consider V Shanker over Karthik as they know the situation. We are fighting for something which is not in our hand and for me Team combination is important rather than having preferences.
> 
> I would have preferred to play M Shami instead of V Shankar as with bat both would have made not difference.


Rather add shami, same batting skills better bowling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JohnWick

Dr. Abdul Basit said:


> Firstly hope for the best but if they lose it should be a game over for
> Sarfraz
> Micky
> Inzamam
> Azhar Ali
> Wahab
> Shoaib
> Hafeez
> Hassan Ali
> Imad
> Any relaxation would be a joke


Azharl was already gotten his requirement.


----------



## Shane

M.AsfandYar said:


> If rain stops play at20 over we need 97-0.
> *"Pakistan's 20-over target: 97/0, 109/1, 125/2 or 146/3. This is if play stops exactly after 20 overs. As a chasing side, approaching this with one eye on the forecast can be mighty difficult. Do you preserve wickets, do you go for the dash and risk losing a wicket or two?"*


Thats where to pitch the ball India, right up to the batsman instead of short of length garbage by most of Pakistan bowlers.

Good cautious and gutsy start by Pakistan too, a few play and a miss chances... looks like 90-0 or 109-1 in 20 overs is the first target.


----------



## Vikki

Ayyo bhuvi is leaving the ground


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Gooonnneeee...... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

out !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Microsoft said:


> Azhar Ali is a test player


Sorry azhar mehmood the so called bowling coach... Ma bad


----------



## kmc_chacko

MilSpec said:


> Rather add shami, same batting skills better bowling.



I preferred Shami too but 

Shankar to Imam-ul-Haq, *OUT*, huge appeal and he's struck first ball with a nip-backer! Vijay is delighted as are the rest of his mates. Imam is walking off. Massive break for India from an unlikely source.
Imam-ul-Haq lbw b Shankar 7 (18b 1x4 0x6) SR: 38.88

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

JohnWick said:


> Azharl was already gotten his requirement.


Azhar mehmood
I got it wrong sorry


----------



## Microsoft

Amazing! Now Pakistan has a chance!


----------



## Super Falcon

We are going to lose because we have people done phd in chutiyapai in every aspecrt of life and sarfraz is one of the best phd holder in chutiya pai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Johny D

Hurrrryyyyyy one down...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Playing hassan ali is hurting pak and this chutiya capatain keep feeding other batsman with his bowling all amir fire is wasted by both these chutiya players


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

There goes first moron... Add him to the list as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Imam wicket is costly. Need a blistering knock from Fakhar. His strokemaking can be the only remedy to the loss of wicket. Especially if it starts raining again.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Bhuvaneshwar and bumrah... Showing what's world class bowling... That's some sexy bowling!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sam.

kmc_chacko said:


> I preferred Shami too but
> 
> Shankar to Imam-ul-Haq, *OUT*, huge appeal and he's struck first ball with a nip-backer! Vijay is delighted as are the rest of his mates. Imam is walking off. Massive break for India from an unlikely source.
> Imam-ul-Haq lbw b Shankar 7 (18b 1x4 0x6) SR: 38.88


He is forgiven , still Shami was better choice.


----------



## Shane

Super Falcon said:


> We are going to lose because we have people done phd in chutiyapai in every aspecrt of life and sarfraz is one of the best phd holder in chutiya pai


Its a game of cricket, the side that scores 336 batting first wins more times than the other way around.


----------



## Sam.

Mirza Jatt said:


> Bhuvaneshwar and bumrah... Showing what's world class bowling... That's some sexy bowling!!


Good length , Pakistani bowler were putting more short balls so no swing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kmc_chacko

Sam. said:


> He is forgiven , still Shami was better choice.



Ya, its true Shami was much better option than Shankar

&

Vijay Shankar becomes only the 3rd man to take a wicket off his very first World Cup delivery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Englishman

Pakistanis went to get some takeaways last night.
Including heavy milkshakes 

They will now get slaughtered


----------



## monitor

Pakistan going to keep to tradition of loosing to India in world cup . They failed to checked Indian mighty batting line up now what Pakistani Batsman can do we have to watch.


----------



## Johny D

Mirza Jatt said:


> Bhuvaneshwar and bumrah... Showing what's world class bowling... That's some sexy bowling!!


Cricket brings Indians together...


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Mirza Jatt said:


> Bhuvaneshwar and bumrah... Showing what's world class bowling... That's some sexy bowling!!


They're not all that good. They just bowl good lengths.


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Filhal to test match ka gumaan ho raha ha


----------



## Microsoft

masterchief_mirza said:


> They're not all that good. They just bowl good lengths.



Credit where it's due Bumrah is good but his action is hideous Bhuv is not as good as he's playing so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Wtf 1st gone from casual bowler.


----------



## Johny D

masterchief_mirza said:


> They're not all that good. They just bowl good lengths.


Bro..bowling good lengths is called good bowling ...credit dena chahiye sports mein...


----------



## The wheel of time

Baba Yaga said:


> BC yh to ball ki movement shru ho gai -



I think pitch has absorbed some moisture after the rain which is helping fast bowlers. Dry pitch works against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Shane said:


> Its a game of cricket, the side that scores 336 batting first wins more times than the other way around.



The bowling on our side was not good though. As many people have suggested too many rubbish deliveries. No thought behind line and length.


----------



## Shane

The pitch is a batting paradise against fast bowling. If Pakistan does not throw away wickets regularly like against Australia, they might make it.

Lets hope the rain has dampened the turning wicket enough to cancel the spin or the indian spinners might wreak havoc still...the brainy team management of Pakistan managed to overlook a lot of aspacts when deciding to field first.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaniska

Bhubaneswar went out in crucial moment....We need 2 wicket in 10 over...


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

The wheel of time said:


> I think pitch has absorbed some moisture after the rain which is helping fast bowlers. Dry pitch works against them.


Agreed that's what Nasir Hussain mentioned too. But the length and line is far better... No comparison with out steamers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shane

Dalit said:


> The bowling on our side was not good though. As many people have suggested too many rubbish deliveries. No thought behind line and length.


Indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Pitch is still batting paradise. Just we playing defensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randaam janmam

AsianUnion said:


> India should have easily scored 360.



Against the pathetic Pakistani team, yes. We should have.


----------



## Dalit

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Wtf 1st gone from casual bowler.



Imam has not played to his potential.


----------



## Microsoft

Even a monkey will tell you if you are Pakistan you bat first unless the conditions are 200% in your favor. Sarfraz the oaf "hurr durr we will bowl first"



Dalit said:


> Imam has not played to his potential.


His potential is sht he has gotten most of his runs against horrible teams but he's a selfish player which is worse and should not be in the team with that attitude.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

If we want to win this match, we need two centuries from batting team.
Need big Big partnerships with good strike rate .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vikki

Bumrah should be given 7 overs on the trot...if it rains and overs are reduced he may lose some overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

india is missing BHuvi!


----------



## dexter

This is a chance for Fakhar Zaman to show his performance and make a stand for his team, most of all break his in-consistency and take singles which are crucial for chasing target of 300+.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

they are not even rotating the strike, another wicket now and its over


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

We should go with 7 runs per over. Rain will happen , if we can't sustain run rate we can lose by DRL method.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shane

I may be wrong but I think I just saw that proverbial 400 pound sumo wrestler sitting on the soulders of Fakhar Zaman. I mean how can you play away from the in fielder on the on side but fail to take a single?

Baber is looking good but Fakhar is looking bogged down even against some bad balls.

For me Fakhar Zaman performance will set the bench mark for the weary batsmen to come. Lets hope Fakhar some how ditches the fat load off his soulders, nothing overboard but starts playing a more meaningful innings.


----------



## Vikki

Very strange strategy by pak...they seem to have forgotten duckworth lewis may come into play

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Vikki said:


> Very strange strategy by pak...they seem to have forgotten duckworth lewis may come into play



They are not loosing wicket. what so strange ?? It is good strategy.


----------



## Vikki

Kathin_Singh said:


> They are not loosing wicket. what so strange ?? It is good strategy.


They need 109 for 1 in 20 overs if rain washes out the match.


----------



## Kabira

Fakhar one dimensional game plan have been exposed. He will now slog and get out.


----------



## Kaniska

Kabira said:


> Fakhar one dimensional game plan have been exposed. He will now slog and get out.



I think you should play thinking it as 50 over match..IF you target 20 over and loose wicket, then it is all over..


----------



## Johny D

Arey ye dono to test khel rahe hai...somwone needs to wake them up...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Expect a loss by 160 runs or more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Any word on rain? Any chance of rain?


----------



## Kabira

Shane said:


> I may be wrong but I think I just saw that proverbial 400 pound sumo wrestler sitting on the soulders of Fakhar Zaman. I mean how can you play away from the in fielder on the on side but fail to take a single?
> 
> Baber is looking good but Fakhar is looking bogged down even against some bad balls.
> 
> For me Fakhar Zaman performance will set the bench mark for the weary batsmen to come. Lets hope Fakhar some how ditches the fat load off his soulders, nothing overboard but starts playing a more meaningful innings.



Fakhar have limited range of shots. Even on good day he play like a slogger. Meanwhile Babar is class act but he need to step up here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Oscar said:


> Expect a loss by 160 runs or more



Kaiser Soje .. Dil chhota na karo .. Cricket needs just 5 good over to switch the balance.


----------



## Kaniska

I do not know why these guys took Vijay Shankar...He is a avg bowler and test type batsman...Jadeja would be a better alrounder than him


----------



## SQ8

Kathin_Singh said:


> Kaiser Soje .. Dil chhota na karo .. Cricket needs just 5 good over to switch the balance.


It also needs players with temperament

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Indian team is hands down a better side.

I have no sympathy for sloppy Pakistani play which is unpredictable at best.
I will consider it an achievement if Pakistanis loose by less than 100 runs.

I pray though that the match is not spoiled by news of any match fixing. that will really kill the hard working players on both sides and will rob the real joy of win for the Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Kaniska said:


> I think you should play thinking it as 50 over match..IF you target 20 over and loose wicket, then it is all over..



Im just talking about the way he plays. Its either slog or block.

Fakhar slogs need to come off for Pakistan sake. RRR is almost 8 now.


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

yeah fakhar is playing perfectly straight to the fielders


----------



## aman_rai

Bad news for India... 
Bhuvi will not be playing in the match... We need someone to step up and complete 8 overs of bhuvi


----------



## Kaniska

aman_rai said:


> Bad news for India...
> Bhuvi will not be playing in the match... We need someone to step up and complete 8 overs of bhuvi



That is a problem...We are now playing with 3 main bowlers..


----------



## aman_rai

Kaniska said:


> That is a problem...We are now playing with 3 main bowlers..


That means we need to finish this is 30-35 overs...
Shami can come in from next match


----------



## Dalit

Dr. Abdul Basit said:


> yeah fakhar is playing perfectly straight to the fielders



He is not contributing from the other side. Only adding more pressure. At least rotate strike.

25 runs 39 balls

On the other hand, probably conserving wickets to launch an attack later on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Garbage team ...they will pile up pressure by last 10 overs we will need 180 runs


----------



## Vikki

Bhuvi is out of this match..big blow to India


----------



## Shane

And Fakhar's runs start to flow...watchout India if Fakhar scores big it might turn ugly for Indians... still think Indian spinner performance will decide the outcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Dalit said:


> He is not contributing from the other side. Only adding more pressure. At least rotate strike.
> 
> 25 runs 39 balls
> 
> On the other hand, probably conserving wickets to launch an attack later on.


yup you are right that seems the strategy, preserve wickets for banging a bit later, i hope it works, they are building some momentum now, lets see how the bowlers take the little bit of pressure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shane

And two ball later, Manjrekar says the same about indian spinners performance, lol.


----------



## Musafir117

That’s enough Fakhar 
Head down for one or two overs then hit again


----------



## newb3e

30 overs these two need to stay no need to go crazy 5-6 runs a over odd boundary akhri 20 over may dekhain gay kia karna hai!


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Another good thing to observe is that they are not doing rash hitting, they are playing sensibly, but need to up the tempo a bit, make some chances for boundaries


----------



## dexter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140151361637683200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Shane said:


> And two ball later, Manjrekar says the same about indian spinners performance, lol.


indian commentary is annoying!! uthao tareen commentary hamara rameez kumar bhi kabhi kabhi inka lagta hai


----------



## Protest_again

Great chance for Pakistan. India is bowling 20 overs of part time bowling. They'll never have a better chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## God Parshuram

Good news for Pakistan is that Bhubaneshwar Kumar will not come back.


----------



## Shane

newb3e said:


> indian commentary is annoying!! uthao tareen commentary hamara rameez kumar bhi kabhi kabhi inka lagta hai


I like Nasir Hussain and Clarks commentary much better.


----------



## Dalit

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Garbage team ...they will pile up pressure by last 10 overs we will need 180 runs



If rain doesn't become a spoiler I think conserving wickets is a very good idea. Just need to rotate strike and put the bad ball away.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistani team self implodes playing this tactic for last 30 years
The game has changed almost all countries now , have special tactics to slow down scoring in last 10 overs

They hold hold hold hold , back for last 10 overs and think they can make 100-150 runs in last 10 overs and it never works

Need to speed up the scoring between 15-30 to reduce presssure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vikki

20 overs are done..there will be a result

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Pakistani team self implodes playing this tactic for last 30 years
> The game has changed almost all countries now , have special tactics to slow down scoring in last 10 overs
> 
> They hold hold hold hold , back for last 10 overs and think they can make 100-150 runs in last 10 overs and it never works
> 
> Need to speed up the scoring between 15-30 to reduce presssure



Done pretty well until now. Need to convert into century.


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

I am only awake at 2 am to see babar playing I hope he plays for a ton


----------



## Ahmad Sajjad Paracha

Dr. Abdul Basit said:


> I am only awake at 2 am to see babar playing I hope he plays for a ton


Amd he is gone


----------



## Dalit

Babar gone.


----------



## Goku

Babar Azam schooled by Kuldeep Yadav

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KhanBaba2

Dr. Abdul Basit said:


> I am only awake at 2 am to see babar playing I hope he plays for a ton



Guess it is good night for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shane

Shane said:


> still think Indian spinner performance will decide the outcome.


What a beauty by Kuldeep...


----------



## Vikki

Babar azam became selfish and played slowly in the last couple of overs for his fifty and that got him out..but it was an excellent ball though


----------



## Sam.

Gg yeah woah yesssssss


----------



## newb3e

Dr. Abdul Basit said:


> I am only awake at 2 am to see babar playing I hope he plays for a ton


soojaye bhai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

So far classic Pakistani Team

By 100 runs both openers are back home in bunker

No sign of going beyond 260-270 their traditional score vs India

For generations Pakistani teams have this scripted style


100-120 runs , both openers out
Middle order slows down ... to Tuk Tuk till over 40th
Just before 40th over the key players loose wicket
40th to 50th over ... ....continuous fall of wicket and rise of run rate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Babur was playing spinners on backfoot a lot... It was a matter of time he getting an lbw or bowled... And thats what just happened..... This is his technical deficiency which he has to work on moving forward.


----------



## Vikki

150 balls 211 to score...more than 8 runs per over


----------



## Mirza Jatt

It was a beauty by Kuldeep Yadav. Nothing much that Babar could do.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

One more... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Salza

Now fakhar gone too... So as the match


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Kuldeep Yadav ... You are a rock star !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Need to rebuild now. Pathetic shot by Fakhar.


----------



## 313ghazi

Win lose or draw, the Indian team is definitely the superior team. 

I'm particularly impressed by the discipline. When running they always sprint to get two. Our players jog. The line and length of the bowlers has been excellent too. Only 1 wide ball if I recall correctly. Finally in the field they're very quick to get to the ball, pick it up quick, throw accurately.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Fakh-ar , and Babur , had to take score to 175 they have failed to achieve their goal

Sarfaraz is in , so called fighting captain from Karachi , can't believe they call him that comparing him to Javed Miandad , not even worth his 1 finger this sarfaraz guy

*OUR SCRIPT *

100-120 runs , both openers out
Between 20 Over to 34 Middle order slows down ... to Tuk Tuk till over 40th  (We are here in story)
Just before 40th over the key players loose wicket
We have a Messiah sitting in end who is expected to score 70 runs from 20 balls
40th to 50th over ... ....continuous fall of wicket and rise of run rate


----------



## 313ghazi

Kudos to them for doing the basics perfectly.


----------



## Sam.

Mirza Jatt said:


> One more... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Dhoni told them too slow the speed and now they are bowling 75 Km and drift the ball as wind is too fast. Dhoni the master strategist.


----------



## Salza

Dalit said:


> Need to rebuild now. Pathetic shot by Fakhar.



No rebuilding... Just go all out... P. S I don't see them surviving against these 2 spinners... Class apart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Fakhar and Babar both gone. Now for a collapse


----------



## Salza

Hating sarfraz today from ball first.. The moment this idiot decided to bowl first


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Yup saw that!!


Sam. said:


> Dhoni told them too slow the speed and now they are bowling 75 Km and drift the ball as wind is too fast. Dhoni the master strategist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jugger

I am really really happy with India’s fielding, everyone is diving to save the ones and twos.
Excellent thing to watch.


----------



## American Pakistani

Musafir117 said:


> Bhai hawwa koi nahi hai
> Our batsmen bana lete hain.
> Just need to be patient leave out going balls for few overs chose lossy balls for shots.
> Than here we go



Sirji, we have indeed made them hawwa, that is why we are getting behind in everywhere.

Sorry for offtopic but just look how we were comparable in major fields but look where we are now vs them,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam.

Om Shanti............


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Lol... And they become no 1 bowler just like that. Spare me of your knowledge... Have seen many experts like you who can't be honest when Indian players perform.


masterchief_mirza said:


> They're not all that good. They just bowl good lengths.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140294621647368194

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vikki

Hafeez out


----------



## Strike X

Game Over.
India Won.

No point keep watching.


----------



## Imran Khan

Bus ab jeet gya pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

One more [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

hahahahahahaha sifarishi team loosing

Imam-ul-Haq selector ka , family member
Mohammad Hafeez , board ke Bhuddo ka ankhoo ka tara
Shoaib Malik, ab kiya kahain


----------



## God Parshuram

2 in2


----------



## Goku

313ghazi said:


> Win lose or draw, the Indian team is definitely the superior team.
> 
> I'm particularly impressed by the discipline. When running they always sprint to get two. Our players jog. The line and length of the bowlers has been excellent too. Only 1 wide ball if I recall correctly. Finally in the field they're very quick to get to the ball, pick it up quick, throw accurately.


Credit goes to Sourav Ganguly , he changed the mindset of the Indian team and next Dhoni essentially instill discipline into his team with major focus on fitness , Indias fielding improved drastically and now Virat is just continuing the tradition


----------



## INDIAISM

Malik out


----------



## Darth Vader

As i said no position for shoaib in this team


----------



## Sam.

Om Shanti to damad ji.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Pandya on a hattrick


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Batting collapse incoming


----------



## lightoftruth

Ok TV must have started getting broken now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goku

Are damad ji ye kya hogaya , nirash kar diya damad ji ne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

bc pando jesay chotia say out ho raha hai lanti laindi!


----------



## Super Falcon

We need to get rid of players like idiots

Harris sohail
Sarfraz ahmed
Rizwan ahmed
Shehzad
Shoaib malik
Shaheen shinwari
Hassan ali 
Imad wasim

Otherwise we will paris in sports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vikki

Malik out..lets see by how many runs pak will lose...and how much their run rate would be affected


----------



## waz

I said it and its happening, they were always going to get thrashed.


----------



## Imran Khan

Ok guys lets go to abhinandan wali thread yahan ab siway beizati ke kuch nhi rakha

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mastaan

inko waapis bula ke, burka pehna ke ghar beithao.. Inka balatkar ho gaya


----------



## Norwegian

Sam. said:


> Om Shanti to damad ji.....


Fathers Day today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

This collapse was expected.pakistani weakness is chase.everyone knows that but our captain and coach decided to bowl first.i hope this will end sarfaraz career.this guy doesn't even deserve to be our captain.hasan Ali is a flop player.pakistan can never chase under pressure.


----------



## Stealth

chutyaaaa team BC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jugger

I am laughing like crazy reading all the comments.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Baap Baap hota hai, Beta Beta hota hai.!!!

#HappyFathersDay

Jao beta ghr wapus ticket kta kr!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIAISM

newb3e said:


> bc pando jesay chotia say out ho raha hai lanti laindi!


Jab Rohit Sharma Hasan Ali jaise jhandu se out ho sakta hai to Hafeez or Shoib Malik Pandya se out kyo nhi ho sakte...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

so 7-0 ka dein ab? ufffff quatil!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

Most of the players need to be sacked, they are simply not up to the mark, Pakistan needs to focus on strong batting and bowling, all round performance is shit. Time to bring in new players.


----------



## LeGenD

Pakistan Cricket is in dire need of a new management, and coach.

Win the toss and choose to field in view of following:- 

1. A batting-friendly pitch
2. Rain expected

Unbelievable.


----------



## Sam.

Imran Khan said:


> Ok guys lets go to abhinandan wali thread yahan ab siway beizati ke kuch nhi rakha


I was fearful for some time but now will go to bed.


----------



## waz

randaam janmam said:


> A talentless team from a talentless country.



Talented enough to shoot your planes down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

Ye motey captain ka kuch ilaj karwayein


----------



## Super Falcon

Sarfraz is in a foold paradise


----------



## Baghial

pak is good at creating a climax--------------------its not over yet?


----------



## kmc_chacko

Jugger said:


> I am laughing like crazy reading all the comments.


----------



## mastaan

waz said:


> Talented enough to shoot your planes down.


hahaha.. You had to say that when nothing else was left 

Well, as of now a Lt Colonel is on that field and he sure is havin fun with your competent grunts


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Beta tum log abhinandan k jhootey cup se khush raho!!! 

Mauka Mauka!!! 7-0 in world cups so far 

Wait till next world cup

Happy Fathers Day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randaam janmam

waz said:


> Talented enough to shoot your planes down.



Not when they bombed your men in Balakot.


----------



## Yaseen1

Super Falcon said:


> We need to get rid of players like idiots
> 
> Harris sohail
> Sarfraz ahmed
> Rizwan ahmed
> Shehzad
> Shoaib malik
> Shaheen shinwari
> Hassan ali
> Imad wasim
> 
> Otherwise we will paris in sports


The problem is not limited to players,real problem is corruption in cricket board and linkeages of these players with gamblers .I know during 1999 we had best players in team but failed to win world cup due to this corruption and gambling.
We are already facing financial problems.I think we should dissolve pcb and use its fund in education of our youth and in promotion of science and technology.We should not waste our budget on these crickiters and fire all of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

randaam janmam said:


> Not when they bombed your men in Balakot.



Then you lost a mig, lost a helicopter and then got bombed in Kashmir, 3-1 there son.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sam.

Baghial said:


> pak is good at creating a climax--------------------its not over yet?


No time left for anything when 5 wickets down.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Fakh-ar , and Babur , had to take score to 175 they have failed to achieve their goal
> Sarfaraz is in , so called fighting captain from Karachi , can't believe they call him that comparing him to Javed Miandad , not even worth his 1 finger this sarfaraz guy
> 
> *OUR SCRIPT *
> 
> 100-120 runs , both openers out
> Between 20 Over to 34 Middle order slows down ... to Tuk Tuk till over 40th  (We are here in story)
> Just before 40th over the key players loose wicket
> We have a Messiah sitting in end who is expected to score 70 runs from 20 balls
> 40th to 50th over ... ....continuous fall of wicket and rise of run rate




Did not select players because they don't have a big beard


Kamran Akmal (Tu performance nahi deta)
Umar Akmal (Tu shadi per dance kiyon kerta hai?) 
Ahmed Shahzad (Tu Selfie kiyon banata hai? ) 

We deserved 100% to Loose , where is this Hafeez sifarishi guy ?


----------



## mastaan

Oh.. I forgot also.. Today;s father's day as well 


waz said:


> Then you lost a mig, lost a helicopter and then got bombed in Kashmir, 3-1 there son.


Sir you did not count that phantom pilot? Add kar lo.. Aapki conting achi ho jayegi


----------



## Microsoft

RIP for coach, Sarfraz, bowling/batting coach. Who told Sarfraz to bowl first? That person should be removed before the next game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cygnus Black

Inzamam aaloo potato should hang himself.


----------



## Super Falcon

mastaan said:


> Ye motey captain ka kuch ilaj karwayein


Aik misbah bhadwa toss nahe jeeta tha yeh bhadwa jeet ka dosro ko match plate pa deta ha is bhadwa ko pak ate hi mera hawala karo 

Pak ki awam ko inian awam ki tarah inka haal karna chageya 2007 ka badd india kabhi semis se out nhe hue

Bhadwo ka gharo ma agg lagao 

Ma samjhta ho ka aik team haray gi lakin yeh tu match se phalay soch ka aye tha ka harna ha 

Asif ali chutiya sirf psl ma chalta ha malik india ka lia khelta ha

In sab ka example bana hoga bhot sharafat kardi inka sath

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Wheels are coming off.. close this thread! Let’s ban cricket, play football & hockey henceforth!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## k s ahmed

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Did not select players because they don't have a big beard
> 
> 
> Kamran Akmal
> Umar Akmal
> Ahmed Shahzad
> We deserved 100% to Loose
> 
> View attachment 565463


No. They are equally horrible. 
Why didn't they give hasnain a chance. Instead of Hassan Ali


----------



## waz

mastaan said:


> hahaha.. You had to say that when nothing else was left
> 
> Well, as of now a Lt Colonel is on that field and he sure is havin fun with your competent grunts



Your moronic countryman started it. Sure you won at cricket with your LT Colonel and all those wars he has fought (sarcasm meter off).
You should send him on the front-line, he might just do a better job than your pilots did, grunts indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

But Pakistan won champions Trophy match against India... So Pakistan is a better team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Microsoft said:


> RIP for coach, Sarfraz, bowling/batting coach. Who told Sarfraz to bowl first? That person should be removed before the next game.


Sarfraz koi bacha nahe cricket ki history ma inho na kabhi chase nahe kia india agar 80 pa all out hogi tu bhi yeh chase nahe kar sakte 

Yeh bat chutiya sarfraz ko samjh ma nahe ati bhai malik sarfraz asif ko unfit karke oak bhajo


----------



## -=virus=-



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

waz said:


> Your moronic countryman started it. Sure you won at cricket with your LT Colonel and all those wars he has fought (sarcasm meter off).
> You should send him on the front-line, he might just do a better job than your pilots did, grunts indeed.


When he is doing so many of them on the field (which is his filed of operation), why leave the field... ;-)

on the moron - The hallmark of an idiot is, he will take you down to his level and try to beat you.. Why feed the idiots.. below you, i'd say.. Am back to being lil happy today


----------



## k s ahmed

It's just a cricket match. Indians take cricket so seriously. 

I don't know ... Is there to.much unemployment there ? They have nothjng to do.but watch cricket ?


----------



## kmc_chacko

Pakistan require another 192 runs with 5 wickets and 19.1 overs remaining
Required Run Rate 10.01


----------



## Super Falcon

Mirza Jatt said:


> But Pakistan won champions Trophy match against India... So Pakistan is a better team.


Get over it stop living in fools paradise


----------



## k s ahmed

Pakistan gave the game away. Kuldeep is not.extra.ordinary. Jus poor short selection 
Rest of the Indian bowling is over hyped.
We gave the game to.them


----------



## newb3e

INDIAISM said:


> Jab Rohit Sharma Hasan Ali jaise jhandu se out ho sakta hai to Hafeez or Shoib Malik Pandya se out kyo nhi ho sakte...


baat toh sahi hai! 

but well played india! if only there was relegation in cricket umeed kartay Pakistan relegate hojaye! itni chotia team hai


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Synchonicist said:


>


----------



## mastaan

@Imran Khan Kahan ho janeman.. Aaj thoda idhar bhi aa jao...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Super Falcon said:


> Sarfraz koi bacha nahe cricket ki history ma inho na kabhi chase nahe kia india agar 80 pa all out hogi tu bhi yeh chase nahe kar sakte
> 
> Yeh bat chutiya sarfraz ko samjh ma nahe ati bhai malik sarfraz asif ko unfit karke oak bhajo



Not only that some commentator said last 5 games at this ground were won by team batting first! EVERYONE even illiterate bums were saying bat first after winning toss but here we are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

mastaan said:


> When he is doing so many of them on the field (which is his filed of operation), why leave the field... ;-)
> 
> on the moron - The hallfmark of an idiot is, he will take you down to his level and try to beat you.. Why feed the idiots.. below you, i'd say.. Am back to being lil happy today



The cricket field is the equivalent of a theatre of war is it? Ok lol.
I agree with the rest.


----------



## Super Falcon

Time to take this menace sarfraz and malik from necks


----------



## American Pakistani

Another horrific defeat. When will this WC jinx break?

Just kidding, like I said we have made india a hawwa. Our mentality of india is giant and we are tiny so no comparison/competition is killing us everywhere not just cricket. This mentality came into being in 90's and today's cricket team and YT youth is grown up with that mentality. We have to change this mentality now so it start giving results in next 2 decades or so.


----------



## Baghial

relax its just a game guys--------

if indian,s have any more doubt left , they can trying crossing over ---the loc----

every team has good days n bad--

i support pakistani team all the way - even if they loose against india-


----------



## fitpOsitive

India Walon, jeet mobarak. @jamahir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kaniska

Super Falcon said:


> Sarfraz is in a foold paradise



Again...what is his problem...Even Kohli told that he could have taken bowlig if he won the toss...Rather,if you need to blame any one, your bowlers are to be blamed...It is a seamer friendly track...Amir and Wahab are frontline bowlers...Rather, than taking wickets, those frontline bowlers looking after their economy rate...If your frontline bowler can not take 2 wicket in 10 over, then that is the starting poinT of loosing your game...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

American Pakistani said:


> Another horrific defeat. When will this WC jinx break?


never in chotiun ki tangian kampti hain!khusray bhetar khyl lain in say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Microsoft said:


> Not only that some commentator said last 5 games at this ground were won by team batting first! EVERYONE even illiterate bums were saying bat first after winning toss but here we are.


Idiot like sarfraz can do this we can never win match against india

Pak only hope to win a math is batting first but this idiot think he is viv richards and he can chase

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## k s ahmed

Mirza Jatt said:


> But Pakistan won champions Trophy match against India... So Pakistan is a better team.


Pakistan' is.akways a better side. We are just going through a low for India to enjoy their little up.


----------



## mastaan

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> View attachment 565466


Quatil!


----------



## Imran Khan

mastaan said:


> @Imran Khan Kahan ho janeman.. Aaj thoda idhar bhi aa jao...


nhi yaar mujhy kam hai zaroori bus ab jana hai khuda hafiz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Mer Ja , hafeez and loosers like shoaib malik

Waste of time this cricket sport we are watching these pathetic players no athleticism
no muscle or sporting sense


garbage ...I am turning off tv

Already said we will finish 2nd last in table above afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mastaan

waz said:


> The cricket field is the equivalent of a theatre of war is it? Ok lol.
> I agree with the rest.


Dil me mat lo yaar.. Padosi ki khushi mei bhi apni khushi samjho 

Aur is motey captain ko rawana karein

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mastaan

Imran Khan said:


> nhi yaar mujhy kam hai zaroori bus ab jana hai khuda hafiz


hahaha.. Ek aankh se to fir bhi pdf khola hua hei...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> View attachment 565466



jinsay nakshay apnay mulk kay sahi nahe bantay unkay jahaz mulk kay andar aur bahir dono jaga girnay aur giraye janay he hain


----------



## God Parshuram

Asking rate is 10+ and Pakistan is playing like test match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> View attachment 565466



As I said earlier,bcci used icc to schedule this game on fathers day.kindly remember fathers day two years ago.


----------



## Vikki

waz said:


> Then you lost a mig, lost a helicopter and then got bombed in Kashmir, 3-1 there son.


Bro , you seem to be losing cool..very uncharacteristic of you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Microsoft

Kaniska said:


> Again...what is his problem...Even Kohli told that he could have taken bowlig if he won the toss...Rather,if you need to blame any one, your bowlers are to be blamed...It is a seamer friendly track...Amir and Wahab are frontline bowlers...Rather, than taking wickets, those frontline bowlers looking after their economy rate...If your frontline bowler can not take 2 wicket in 10 over, then that is the starting poinT of loosing your game...



There's a big difference between that Pakistan's record for chasing has historically been extremely bad and IIRC the highest they've chased in WC is like 260odd that should tell you in this day and age Pakistan should almost* never *bat second. Also Kohli and India are historically better at chasing, Kohli alone has some ridiculous rate of centuries while chasing and India overall are better at chasing. Pakistan needed to play to their strength and ignore the damn pitch. This isn't even a matter of hindsight EVERYONE from morons to geniuses was telling Sarfraz to bat first if he won toss but he wanted to pull the rabbit out of a hat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

Microsoft said:


> RIP for coach, Sarfraz, bowling/batting coach. Who told Sarfraz to bowl first? That person should be removed before the next game.


Waz ko coach bna lo

see how well Shaz has done with India

Waz is wasting his expertise telling randoms like you and me the ins and outs of bowling and cricket.











anyone remember when these tharkis had a segment with a skimpy gori in the middle, good commentary partnership they had

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 8 pass charlie

I am just praying that at least score a total of 156 so that we don't get defeated by 180 margin.champions trophy Ki taraah.baaki to Bhai ne match Aik minute b nai dekha


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waz

Vikki said:


> Bro , you seem to be losing cool..very uncharacteristic of you



I made another post after, I shouldn't have got annoyed. I don't mind cricket banter, even all the baap jokes but that one insulted the country directly. But hey it happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Salza said:


> No rebuilding... Just go all out... P. S I don't see them surviving against these 2 spinners... Class apart



This game is obviously gone now. Pathetic shot selections and too many wickets falling in a heap.

India is obviously the better side so this outcome was expected. We can console ourselves with this fact.


----------



## Microsoft

Synchonicist said:


> Waz ko coach bna lo
> 
> see how well Shaz has done with India
> 
> Waz is wasting his expertise telling randoms like you and me the ins and outs of bowling and cricket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone remember when these tharkis had a segment with a skimpy gori in the middle, good commentary partnership they had




PCB politics is too filthy for something this sensible.


----------



## Salza

Kaniska said:


> Again...what is his problem...Even Kohli told that he could have taken bowlig if he won the toss...Rather,if you need to blame any one, your bowlers are to be blamed...It is a seamer friendly track...Amir and Wahab are frontline bowlers...Rather, than taking wickets, those frontline bowlers looking after their economy rate...If your frontline bowler can not take 2 wicket in 10 over, then that is the starting poinT of loosing your game...



Indian team always chase well. That is their old formula. Pakistan case is totally different. And when pitch is dead rubber than 80% of the times you bat first. I am not saying by batting first we would had won the match but it just depicts our defensive mindset and wrong approach right from the moment when first ball was not even bowled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

We had only one best chasing batsman AbdulRazaq who was treated badly because he not agreed with gamblers and was honest man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Salza said:


> Indian team always chase well. That is their old formula. Pakistan case is totally different. And when pitch is dead rubber than 80% of the times you bat first. I am not saying by batting first we would had won the match but it just depicts our defensive mindset and wrong approach right from the moment when first ball was not even bowled.



I think even if we had batted first the outcome would have been the same. This ODI side is not comparable to other top ODI sides like Australia, England, India etc. They lack in several departments.


----------



## Imran Khan

mastaan said:


> hahaha.. Ek aankh se to fir bhi pdf khola hua hei...


wo tab khuli rehti hai hamesha bhai iska matlab ye nhi ke koi dekh raha hai . i accept the defeat and congs you in advanced

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mav3rick

Fact of the matter is that the better Team won the match!

Indian Cricket team has players who are a lot more fit and apply themselves a lot more than Pakistani players do. On top of that, the recent audio clip that has been circulating regarding a forward block in the team comprising Emad Wasim, Shadab and some other players, led by Shoaib Malik against the captaincy of Sarfaraz is starting to sound dangerously true.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kmc_chacko

Beginning to drizzle once more. Some umbrellas going up

Pakistan require another 180 runs with 5 wickets and 17.0 overs remaining


----------



## mastaan

Imran Khan said:


> wo tab khuli rehti hai hamesha bhai iska matlab ye nhi ke koi dekh raha hai . i accept the defeat and congs you in advanced


Aji haan.. abhi match khatam nahi hua.. thoda time hei abhi


----------



## Dalit

Mav3rick said:


> Fact of the matter is that the better Team won the match!
> 
> Indian Cricket team has players who are a lot more fit and apply themselves a lot more than Pakistani players do. On top of that, the recent audio clip that has been circulating regarding a forward block in the team comprising Emad Wasim, Shadab and some other players, led by Shoaib Malik against the captaincy of Sarfaraz is starting to sound dangerously true.



This is the simple truth. Expecting this current Pak team to win against top sides would be disingenuous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

8 pass charlie said:


> I am just praying that at least score a total of 156 so that we don't get defeated by 180 margin.champions trophy Ki taraah.baaki to Bhai ne match Aik minute b nai dekha



Chalo bhai aap ki ye dua to puri hui.



kmc_chacko said:


> Beginning to drizzle once more. Some umbrellas going up
> 
> Pakistan require another 180 runs with 5 wickets and 17.0 overs remaining



What happen if there is rain again? And match is abandoned? Who will be declared as winner?


----------



## Salza

Dalit said:


> I think even if we had batted first yhe outcome would have been the same.



Atleast that was our best chance. We won against England in this way, we defeated the same India in Champions trophy final by batting first and scoring big. I mean like what the fcuk when we have solid examples of successful victories by batting first than why did they opted to bat second. I think this has to do with mullah Inzi presence in UK... He might have forced Sarfraz to bad second.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kris

American Pakistani said:


> What happen if there is rain again? And match is abandoned? Who will be declared as winner?


Duckworth-lewis


----------



## Microsoft

American Pakistani said:


> What happen if there is rain again? And match is abandoned? Who will be declared as winner?



Match will not be abandoned anymore if 20 overs are played they go by DL calculation and Pakistan is too far behind to win it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mav3rick

American Pakistani said:


> What happen if there is rain again? And match is abandoned? Who will be declared as winner?



India, based on completion of more than 20 overs and DLS.


----------



## Imran Khan

mastaan said:


> Aji haan.. abhi match khatam nahi hua.. thoda time hei abhi


match ko maro goli ab bakra eid a rahi hai uski baat karo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Metanoia

27th February par paani pher diya iss team ney.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Salza said:


> Atleast that was our best chance. We won against England in this way, we defeated the same India in Champions trophy final by batting first and scoring big. I mean like what the fcuk when we have solid examples of successful victories by batting first than why did they opted to bat second. I think this has to do with mullah Inzi presence in UK... He might have forced Sarfraz to bad second.



Perhaps this would have been a better idea. We are not good at chasing. That much is sure.


----------



## Arsalan 345

Pakistan can't chase.our record and our history proves that we can't chase.we need new players and new captain.we need bowlers that can take early wickets.we need technical batsmen and not players from psl.psl should be Immediately banned.kindly don't go to watch psl games because this psl has destroyed our cricket.inzamam should be banned from taking any post in near future.we need complete overhaul.we don't need overrated players.


----------



## kmc_chacko

Sarfaraz Ahmed b Shankar 12 (30b 0x4 0x6) SR: 40.00


----------



## Salza

Metanoia said:


> 27th February par paani pher diya iss team ney.



Chulbey what it has to do with Feb 27...our team may well loose to Bangladesh and Afghanistan.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

6th....


----------



## mastaan

Imran Khan said:


> match ko maro goli ab bakra eid a rahi hai uski baat karo


nah.. Pehle tum in 11 nalayakon ko zabaa karne ka socho.. Eid mei abhi time hei


----------



## Baghial

kmc_chacko said:


> Sarfaraz Ahmed b Shankar 12 (30b 0x4 0x6) SR: 40.00


the coffin is ready------------ just put sarfaraz 1st in it pls--


----------



## Vikki

Ok guys...congrats to India..getting sleep..i will watch the celebrations tomorrow morning


----------



## Dalit

Arsalan 345 said:


> Pakistan can't chase.our record and our history proves that we can't chase.we need new players and new captain.we need bowlers that can take early wickets.we need technical batsmen and not players from psl.psl should be Immediately banned.kindly don't go to watch psl games because this psl has destroyed our cricket.inzamam should be banned from taking any post in near future.we need complete overhaul.we don't need overrated players.



T20 is not ODI. I agree. Pakistan needs to work on its domestic cricket. This is where you can groom and produce proper ODI players. PSL league is fun for fans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAISM

Stealth said:


> View attachment 565475


Forget about Parchi ab to tumhara captain bhi use ka hath Bold hogaya...


----------



## Microsoft

Arsalan 345 said:


> Pakistan can't chase.our record and our history proves that we can't chase.we need new players and new captain.we need bowlers that can take early wickets.we need technical batsmen and not players from psl.psl should be Immediately banned.kindly don't go to watch psl games because this psl has destroyed our cricket.inzamam should be banned from taking any post in near future.we need complete overhaul.we don't need overrated players.



How do you come up with this nonsense??? PSL is absolutely necessary for Pakistan cricket! That's where they found Hasan Ali, Shadab, and now Hasnain. That's where players can go and display their skills without connections to fking Inzamam and his damn nephew or whatever Imam is.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Fighting Captain

Aloo sarfaraz








Never seen him save an inning with fighint 70 or 80 or 150 runs like Javed Miandad , BC ko , just gave a title of fighting captain my ***


----------



## Imran Khan

mastaan said:


> nah.. Pehle tum in 11 nalayakon ko zabaa karne ka socho.. Eid mei abhi time hei


inka gosht haram hai kya faida aysi qurbaani ka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metanoia

Salza said:


> Chulbey



Tameez kay dairay mein rahey beta.

Anyways, Lord knows what to do with these corrupt, impotent, and incompetent PCB Management and our cricket team. They literally charge a fortune only to bring shame to the country.

They have literally destroyed the legacy of Pakistan cricket in the last decade or so.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Our captain played test innings of his life by scoring 12 from 30 balls and still got out


----------



## Shane

Pakistan are way behind D/L if it rains now, lol. In fact, it was always behind throughout the innings.

The Indian pacers are building on the good work of key wicket taking spinners. Just as predicted, Indian spinners turned the game on its head.



Shane said:


> Fear of loosing has got the better of idiotic Pakistan Team Management...and not for the first time. It has happened many times with this current lot, something which used to happen occasionally in the past and no less an example is the Final of 1999 worldcup.
> 
> If team Pakistan wins today then it shall be on top of the handycap of idiotic decisions made by a team management which has gotten used to assert its idiotic off the field authority over captain who is always accomodating everything asserted...
> 
> View attachment 565441
> 
> 
> Jo dar gaya woh mar gaya...
> 
> Mistake to put India to bat first by a scared and defensive Pakistan team management even before a ball was bowled on batting paradise English pitch.
> 
> How did Pakistan win against England? By throwing the gauntlet and batting first to put a good score on the board.
> 
> Logic and attacking cricket against India too was to bat first after winning the toss instead of sending india in...set a total and defend it with your strength in bowling...Now, putting a batting strong Indian lineup in, 350-380-400 score looks possible today.
> 
> There is spin in the wicket to make matters worse for side batting second too, lol...
> 
> Great brain power shown by the idiotic Pakistan team Management which has repeatedly made obnoxiosly wrong decisions for the past three months.





Shane said:


> The pitch is a batting paradise against fast bowling. If Pakistan does not throw away wickets regularly like against Australia, they might make it.
> 
> Lets hope the rain has dampened the turning wicket enough to cancel the spin or the indian spinners might wreak havoc still...the brainy team management of Pakistan managed to overlook a lot of aspacts when deciding to field first.





Shane said:


> still think Indian spinner performance will decide the outcome.





Shane said:


> What a beauty by Kuldeep...


----------



## kmc_chacko

Required Run Rate Now 11.4



American Pakistani said:


> What happen if there is rain again? And match is abandoned? Who will be declared as winner?



rain is heavy enough to stop play
Pakistan are 86 runs behind currently. Par score is 254

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

did pakistan send the girls team ,,to play against , india in world cup cricket 2019?


----------



## mastaan

Imran Khan said:


> inka gosht haram hai kya faida aysi qurbaani ka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Asad Umar (Big Disappointment)
PTI Overall Govt (Big Disappointment)
Pakistan's Economy (Big Disappointment)
PCB under Imran Khan as Pattern Chief (Big Disappointment)

Unlimited *******

Rozana is Govt aur is PM ki sorry to say bakwas sun sun kar tang agaye hain BIG ZERO PERFORMANCE!

banda pochay 10 mahenay yani 5 saal ki Govt may almost 1 saal chala gaya hey kya behtri hey just in PCB ??? koon sa eek idara zara batayeen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

You have no match winner in team beside amir and babar azam but babar azam also get out at crucial stage


----------



## Stealth

Barish hojaye match na ho Bullshit.. ye harain takay ye team dafa hii jo deserve karta hey usko jeetna chahye India AS ALWAYS played SUPERBBBB against Pakistan in Worldcup!


----------



## JonAsad

Uncles ko team say nikalo.... BC


----------



## 8 pass charlie

American Pakistani said:


> Chalo bhai aap ki ye dua to puri hui.
> 
> 
> 
> What happen if there is rain again? And match is abandoned? Who will be declared as winner?


blkl ab koi parwaah nai.match tou wese b haath se pisal chuka Hai.


----------



## Beethoven

History repeats itself....


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

This was easier than i thought.

Mauka Mauka, Mauka Mauka

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mastaan

Baghial said:


> did pakistan send the girls team ,,to play against , india in world cup cricket 2019?


nah, if it was girls team.. we'd have been courteous to show them the door to play our girls team.. I think your boys team cannot defeat out girls team currently


----------



## kmc_chacko

Sam. said:


> We will see what he will do in bowling but if he was chosen for bowling why send him for batting?





Kathin_Singh said:


> He is a chutiya with a great attitude. BCCI should ask him to retire.





Sam. said:


> How about sending him back to Ranji ,he is not ready to represent country.





MilSpec said:


> How is Vijay considered an all rounder, his batting is similar to that of a Shami or Nehra



Anybody now have doubts about selection of Vijay Shankar over Karthik/Pant 

Vijay Shankar(rm) 5.2 0 22 2 4.12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kris

No pun intended.....

I
I was watching the way commentators with their English accent are like 
" It's all over for farkhar "..... Rofl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

So it's the 7-0 for India against Pakistan in world Cup. 

Secondly whatever is head to head is now the gap is shorter by 1 more. This gap has been shortening since last decade... I had said this earlier and will say again... India vs Pakistan head to head score is just a past glory doe India and just a matter of time considering how frequently they face each other. 

Lastly I will be really honest about India Pakistan matches... I don't watch cricket much nowadays but only imp matches like India vs Australia or India vs Pakistan... But it's disapointing to see this condition of Pakistani team. Due to their bad management the rivalry has lost its charm as the matches are now one sides even before it starts. 

Adios guys

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## walwal

Baghial said:


> did pakistan send the girls team ,,to play against , india in world cup cricket 2019?



Well I know you don't mean to actually offend but still I find this comment as sexist. Sorry to disagree with that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

*India Vs Pakistan: Imran Khan Advised Pak Captain To Bat First, He Did Just The Opposite*

https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/ind...-just-the-opposi-2054176?amp=1&akamai-rum=off


----------



## kmc_chacko

Dalit said:


> *India Vs Pakistan: Imran Khan Advised Pak Captain To Bat First, He Did Just The Opposite*
> 
> https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/ind...-just-the-opposi-2054176?amp=1&akamai-rum=off



any foul play theories ?


----------



## God Parshuram

Imran Khan said:


> Ok guys lets go to abhinandan wali thread yahan ab siway beizati ke kuch nhi rakha



Lekin woh Abhinandan wala advertisement bahar rakhana discussion se sahab ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## k s ahmed

Wasim is teaching the whole.world even Indian chawala have become better bowlers because of him. 
And we don't.take.his help. It's a curse on us really. Absolute curse. Been thinking of this for last few years. 
Wasim waqar and miandad. We don't need anyone else. No external.coach. Our team.doesnt really speak or understand English v well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

kmc_chacko said:


> any foul play theories ?



It is an Indian source.


----------



## KhanBaba2

Baghial said:


> did pakistan send the girls team ,,to play against , india in world cup cricket 2019?



No. This is your men's team.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Inzimam Ul Haq has requested the match to be stopped so Pakistani Team can perform prayers for 20 minutes. Please observe the silence as our team prays for rain









Sir we don't have a Tablikhi Jamaat standard beard can we play in team ?
Scoring 300+ runs in PSL Pakistani league for last 3-4 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

God Parshuram said:


> Lekin woh Abhinandan wala advertisement bahar rakhana discussion se sahab ji.


wo to delete ker diya bhai subah ko hi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## k s ahmed

k s ahmed said:


> Wasim is teaching the whole.world even Indian chawala have become better bowlers because of him.
> And we don't.take.his help. It's a curse on us really. Absolute curse. Been thinking of this for last few years.
> Wasim waqar and miandad. We don't need anyone else. No external.coach. Our team.doesnt really speak or understand English v well.


Indian chawals×


----------



## Stealth

what doest that mean PAkistan behind 86 runs DSR ?


----------



## mastaan

Pakistan (The PM) should sack the PCB and get sportmen like Wasim involved in resurrecting Pakistan cricket. We deserve better opponents and you guys deserves better cricketers for the cricket loving nation that you are!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

k s ahmed said:


> Wasim is teaching the whole.world even Indian chawala have become better bowlers because of him.
> And we don't.take.his help. It's a curse on us really. Absolute curse. Been thinking of this for last few years.
> Wasim waqar and miandad. We don't need anyone else. No external.coach. Our team.doesnt really speak or understand English v well.



We are a nation who don't respect their hero's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sharky

kmc_chacko said:


> Anybody now have doubts about selection of Vijay Shankar over Karthik/Pant
> 
> Vijay Shankar(rm) 5.2 0 22 2 4.12


People forget this is his very first ODI and that too a high pressure game.
Either they are too short sighted or can't view an Indian team from people from the south of India which did not vote for their prestigious leader.


----------



## ranjeet

Stealth said:


> what doest that mean PAkistan behind 86 runs DSR ?


It means another 4 years to dream about beating india in WC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

How many times we will see collapses like these? Enough of this bullsh! T..
Pakistan needs to produce better class of players... 
kuttay madarchod harami salay bherway.. Kanjaron ki team hai yh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## k s ahmed

Then we will stay like this. 


Dalit said:


> We are a nation who don't respect their hero's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Yeah you go though this humiliating low every world Cup. Please continue... Lol


k s ahmed said:


> Pakistan' is.akways a better side. We are just going through a low for India to enjoy their little up.


----------



## God Parshuram

Dalit said:


> *India Vs Pakistan: Imran Khan Advised Pak Captain To Bat First, He Did Just The Opposite*
> 
> https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/ind...-just-the-opposi-2054176?amp=1&akamai-rum=off



In Asia cup, Pakistan bated first and defeated by 8 and 9 wickets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

If Pakistani team playing rest matches with same pathetic approach then i doubt they will even manage to beat Afghanistan or Bangladesh..probally they already got maximum points and should return home now instead of giving more torture to fans


----------



## kmc_chacko

Dalit said:


> It is an Indian source.



But it was suggested by Pakistan PM to Pakistan Cricket Team Captain. . . . . So, . . . . .


----------



## terry5



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

The team that we saw in childhood days was fierceful by the likes of who's who and sad to see the way things are surrendered


----------



## Narcissist

Garbage team... fucking pathetic.


----------



## Imran Khan

my team your team right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

ranjeet said:


> I suggest stop inbreeding


4 saal miltay team bananay mein yh khusron ki team mili hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

God Parshuram said:


> In Asia cup, Pakistan bated first and defeated by 8 and 9 wickets.



Like someone said, it would have been a better choice regardless of outcome. We beat England by batting first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

kmc_chacko said:


> But it was suggested by Pakistan PM to Pakistan Cricket Team Captain. . . . . So, . . . . .



Yes and IK was right.


----------



## Baghial

KhanBaba2 said:


> No. This is your men's team.



dont see any man in there?


----------



## sachin10

kmc_chacko said:


> any foul play theories ?



match is fixed.. 
PCB trying to please BCCI for future matches
Indians took steroids
Pakistani did not have breakfast
Baarish slowed down Pakistani batsman brains


and last but not least

yae ek yahoodi hindu baniya sazzish hae.. withsupport of USA..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## God Parshuram

Imran Khan said:


> wo to delete ker diya bhai subah ko hi [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> P


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

I will tell you what Sarfraz will say in post match presentation

We have made some mistakes in batting, bowling and fielding and we will probably make them again in next matces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## God Parshuram

Dalit said:


> Like someone said, it would have been a better choice regardless of outcome. We beat England by batting first.



Good luck. Let's hope that we meet in semi and final.


----------



## LeGenD

k s ahmed said:


> It's just a cricket match. Indians take cricket so seriously.
> 
> I don't know ... Is there to.much unemployment there ? They have nothjng to do.but watch cricket ?


Sense meter = 0
Logic meter = 0

Sports = soft image; promotion of athleticism in the country; revenue generation; gives audience something to cheer for

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Dalit said:


> *India Vs Pakistan: Imran Khan Advised Pak Captain To Bat First, He Did Just The Opposite*
> 
> https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/ind...-just-the-opposi-2054176?amp=1&akamai-rum=off





IMRAN KHAN DID THE SAME ( OPPOSITE ) IN EVERY OTHER CHANGE IN HIS POLITICIAL FIASCO SINCE 2018......


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Need to work hard on fitness right after salat

We will need Allah's devine help with our selection and player talent









I already retired , and wrote a book , last 10 overs main nothing will happen
I used to do the Tuka Inning 50 runs in 10 balls not happening now










Pakistani Bowling Attack

Amir
Wahab Riaz
Hassan Ali
Shadab
Wasim


----------



## kmc_chacko

Dalit said:


> Yes and IK was right.



But captain refused to take that suggestion raises suspicion.

Rain has stopped play, and India will win by 86 runs should play not resume.


----------



## ranjeet

sachin10 said:


> match is fixed..
> PCB trying to please BCCI for future matches
> Indians took steroids
> Pakistani did not have breakfast
> Baarish slowed down Pakistani batsman brains
> 
> 
> and last but not least
> 
> yae ek yahoodi hindu baniya sazzish hae.. withsupport of USA..


Only reason could be pakis betting againt their own team to earn foreign exchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

sachin10 said:


> match is fixed..
> PCB trying to please BCCI for future matches
> Indians took steroids
> Pakistani did not have breakfast
> Baarish slowed down Pakistani batsman brains
> 
> 
> and last but not least
> 
> yae ek yahoodi hindu baniya sazzish hae.. withsupport of USA..



You forgot to add 'Endia'


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakistan cricket soon be lost afghanistan will replace pak in world cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kmc_chacko

ranjeet said:


> Only reason could be pakis betting againt their own team to earn foreign exchange



might declare it as FDI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## God Parshuram

For India, all challenging matches are over except England. Hope New-Zealand match wiuwo not have been wiped out.


----------



## Baghial

SAVED BY RAIN--------------

SARFRAZ WILL SAY - IF RAIN DID,T INTRUPT THE MATCH---------- THE TOTAL WAS REACHABLE........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sharky

This is what is wrong with sub continent.. don't bash your team just coz they performed one match badly.. common guys.. have some sportsmanship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

ranjeet said:


> Only reason could be pakis betting againt their own team to earn foreign exchange


Sarfraz ahmed earned more than any one

Pcb and ahsan mani are panoti curse as well



Sharky said:


> This is what is wrong with sub continent.. don't bash your team just coz they performed one match badly.. common guys.. have some sportsmanship.


They ksmeep making idiot decisions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Batting second was not bad choice considering the rain factor but Pakistan did not took early advantage of losing less wickets and maintaining decent strike rate so they were 6 out and in surviving mood when rain got in

*Wasim Akram on air (just before the rain break):* "Indian cricket invested everything in their first class cricket over the years. And we as Pakistan have hardly done anything for our first-class cricket. We have been changing it every year. Our first-class cricket has been run by some random journalist for some odd reason and why for so many years."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Sir ji phir aap hi loog boolei gay Imran Khan is using his influence blah blah


mastaan said:


> Pakistan (The PM) should sack the PCB and get sportmen like Wasim involved in resurrecting Pakistan cricket. We deserve better opponents and you guys deserves better cricketers for the cricket loving nation that you are!


----------



## JohnWick

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> I will tell you what Sarfraz will say in post match presentation
> 
> We have made some mistakes in batting, bowling and fielding and we will probably make them again in next matces


XD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

Aryeih Leib said:


> Sir ji phir aap hi loog boolei gay Imran Khan is using his influence blah blah


if he cannot set cricket straight then no one in the world can set it straight.. he is the PM.. About time, he gets in and cleans this mess

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sachin10

waz said:


> Shut up you idiot. You sound worse than an inbred.



calm down bro..ban those who are posting personal insult and move on... emotions will run high..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## God Parshuram

Ye sale comentratos kaise hai. Pura time Pakistan kaise jit Sakata hai wohi discuss karte rage. Ye sale India commentratos hai ke Pakistani?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Mirza Jatt said:


> So it's the 7-0 for India against Pakistan in world Cup.
> 
> Secondly whatever is head to head is now the gap is shorter by 1 more. This gap has been shortening since last decade... I had said this earlier and will say again... India vs Pakistan head to head score is just a past glory doe India and just a matter of time considering how frequently they face each other.
> 
> Lastly I will be really honest about India Pakistan matches... I don't watch cricket much nowadays but only imp matches like India vs Australia or India vs Pakistan... But it's disapointing to see this condition of Pakistani team. Due to their bad management the rivalry has lost its charm as the matches are now one sides even before it starts.
> 
> Adios guys



Paaji, not just one decade but I think two decades now. We have been better than them. I still can't fathom why we kept losing to them before the late 90s so much.


----------



## Narcissist

walwal said:


> You forgot to add 'Endia'



No, but maybe we meant Gangadesh, Dravidia, or toilet heaven


----------



## Darth Vader

Imran Khan said:


> my team your team right now


Pai jan, Majority of our Team is not ready to be playing at national level and yet you are asking them to perform against World Class Players. Khuda ka khoof karo.
Please do tell me is IMAM, Hafeez, Sarfraz, Hasan ,Shaheen & Husnain are the the only best players Pak can offer?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

God Parshuram said:


> Ye sale comentratos kaise hai. Pura time Pakistan kaise jit Sakata hai wohi discuss karte rage. Ye sale India commentratos hai ke Pakistani?



It's good. Neutral commenting makes it more fun to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Super Falcon said:


> Pakistan cricket soon be lost afghanistan will replace pak in world cricket



Afghanistan will become a very dangerous team in the years to come.


----------



## Stealth

Sharky said:


> This is what is wrong with sub continent.. don't bash your team just coz they performed one match badly.. common guys.. have some sportsmanship.



what are you talking about ??? our fuking team lost 7th Worldcup match against India ?????? is that "one match" for you ????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

The Fuhrer's First XI 









maybe we shoul,d let gastapo decide the heros wellcome to sarfarz eleven?


----------



## God Parshuram

The unfortunate part of the match is Rohit missed double ton.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

ranjeet said:


> Nah only fdi they are getting is from chinese single guys



Looks like the lack of toilet has forced some Indians to poo out of their mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Super Falcon said:


> Sarfraz ahmed earned more than any one
> 
> Pcb and ahsan mani are panoti curse as


Yeah earning in psl isnt equivalent to money they can make in WC


----------



## Metanoia

God Parshuram said:


> Ye sale comentratos kaise hai. Pura time Pakistan kaise jit Sakata hai wohi discuss karte rage. Ye sale India commentratos hai ke Pakistani?



They know the calibre of Pakistani team and how one-sided any matches are, therefore the Indian commentators take a softer approach instead of gloating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Stealth said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Harassing him and his daughter. Shamelessness of a different level. Unfortunate that you find it funny. People wont judge Pakistanis well for something like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Darth Vader said:


> Pai jan, Majority of our Team is not ready to be playing at national level and yet you are asking them to perform against World Class Players. Khuda ka khoof karo.
> Please do tell me is IMAM, Hafeez, Sarfraz, Hasan ,Shaheen & Husnain are the the only best players Pak can offer?


bakiyoo ke passsport nhi bany thy kuch ke to NIC bhi nhi bany thy to inko bheg diya ke ja ker khel lo


----------



## Chhatrapati

nick_indian said:


> Paaji, not just one decade but I think two decades now. We have been better than them. I still can't fathom why we kept losing to them before the late 90s so much.


There was immense pressure to perform and our team during the 90's sucked pretty bad. Except for Sachin nobody really plaid well. The joke that people turn off their TV when Sachin got out is rather true.


----------



## Imran Khan

nick_indian said:


> Harassing him and his daughter. Shamelessness of a different level. Unfortunate that you find it funny. People wont judge Pakistanis well for something like this.


he come pakistan kill our 500 solders 30 ISI and 100 SSG guys hum ne kuch bola ?bechary us molvi hafiz saeed ko bhi mar diya is ne

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Microsoft

The problem with cricket is attitude and professionalism of players in Pakistan that is now overlooked. Look at a few top quality players left out because of stupidity:

Sharjeel Khan, Ahmed Shehzad, Umar Akmal, Mohammad Asif, Mohammad Irfan

Now these are talents that could've been sharpened for last few years and spearhead Pakistan team look at how Aamir has turned out because he learned his lesson. I bet there are more players too! Attitude of players needs to change and so does management.



ranjeet said:


> Awww i suggest you share the tampons from your country fellas



Indians share tampons? That's disgusting. Let me know if you need some money for your mom or sister's feminine hygiene products so they don't have to share.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Imran Khan said:


> he come pakistan kill our 500 solders 30 ISI and 100 SSG guys hum ne kuch bola ?bechary us molvi hafiz saeed ko bhi mar diya is ne


Wo sab thik hai .... aaj pi raha hai ki nahi ?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Imran Khan said:


> he come pakistan kill our 500 solders 30 ISI and 100 SSG guys hum ne kuch bola ?bechary us molvi hafiz saeed ko bhi mar diya is ne



Imran bhai uska mazaak udana ek baat hai, but his daughter ? That's not fair. Pakistanis understand how in our culture honour is attached to daughters. That's a no go area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

nick_indian said:


> Harassing him and his daughter. Shamelessness of a different level. Unfortunate that you find it funny. People wont judge Pakistanis well for something like this.



agreed with you on this point...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Metanoia said:


> They know the calibre of Pakistani team and how one-sided any matches are, therefore the Indian commentators take a softer approach instead of gloating.


India was clear favourite before match ..even ex Pakistani players were saying that India is favourite to win but they were expecting better intent from Pakistan which was lacking again.. confidence of players is very low which reflect in their body language


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Congrats India. The far more professional team won the day.

Pakistan should be utterly ashamed of this performance and this team's attitude in General. They are here for khanna peena sheesha and socialising. They don't give a damn about you or me and what we invest in them day after day. Good riddance from the world cup.


----------



## Imran Khan

ranjeet said:


> Wo sab thik hai .... aaj pi raha hai ki nahi ?


abhi dinner kiya yaar ajj peeny ka koi scene nhi hai . in fact i am in music mode since morning lata mukesh jugjeet nusrat ghulam ali chandan das pata nhi kis kis ko sun liya yaar



nick_indian said:


> Imran bhai uska mazaak udana ek baat hai, but his daughter ? That's not fair. Pakistanis understand how in our culture honour is attached to daughters. That's a no go area.


tum log her film main yahan se aik larki le ker bhag jaty ho hum ne to kabhi shikayat nhi ki 


acha sorry i agree bro they should not moch her

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

nick_indian said:


> Harassing him and his daughter. Shamelessness of a different level. Unfortunate that you find it funny. People wont judge Pakistanis well for something like this.


Look like dubbing to me


----------



## Metanoia

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> India was clear favourite before match ..even ex Pakistani players were saying that India is favourite to win but they were expecting better intent from Pakistan which was lacking again.. confidence of players is very low which reflect in their body language



Yup, and it's not a one-off thing, this has been our reality since the past decade or so. The amount of money spent on PCB and these players, and all they have done is destroyed the legacy and brought shame.


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Pakistanis professionalism sucks along with their fitness. Someone asked Kohli about his fitness regime and he cannot remember the last time he had Biryani. He simply has Chicken Breast and Veggies every day. Kedar Jadhav who was pot bellied less than 3 years ago, is now super fit thanks to sportsperson who take their professionalism seriously. 

Its not only limited to cricket anymore. PV Sindhu was treated to ice cream and Biryani after 6 months after her silver medal at Olympics. I dont see Pakistani cricketers maintaining that kind of fitness regimen even if Off periods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Hey Pakistanis, did you see the number of Sikhs in the crowd supporting India ? The silent majority

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## God Parshuram

The best part of the match is that the old enemty did not seen. They played lake other normal game.


----------



## Baghial

ranjeet said:


> Yeah earning in psl isnt equivalent to money they can make in WC


W-C????

YOU MEAN THEY MAKE MORE MONEY IN WASHING CABIN?


----------



## Microsoft

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Pakistanis professionalism sucks along with their fitness. Someone asked Kohli about his fitness regime and he cannot remember the last time he had Biryani. He simply has Chicken Breast and Veggies every day. Kedar Jadhav who was pot bellied less than 3 years ago, is now super fit thanks to sportsperson who take their professionalism seriously.
> 
> Its not only limited to cricket anymore. PV Sindhu was treated to ice cream and Biryani after 6 months after her silver medal at Olympics. I dont see Pakistani cricketers maintaining that kind of fitness regimen even if Off periods.



Hahaha you don't even know the extent of this:


----------



## Metanoia

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Pakistanis professionalism sucks along with their fitness. Someone asked Kohli about his fitness regime and he cannot remember the last time he had Biryani. He simply has Chicken Breast and Veggies every day. Kedar Jadhav who was pot bellied less than 3 years ago, is now super fit thanks to sportsperson who take their professionalism seriously.
> 
> Its not only limited to cricket anymore. PV Sindhu was treated to ice cream and Biryani after 6 months after her silver medal at Olympics. I dont see Pakistani cricketers maintaining that kind of fitness regimen even if Off periods.



11 highly paid clowns wearing green uniform.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Brass Knuckles said:


> They would do sucide bombings in cricket stadiums?



Hmm... that's a good question. Got me thinking.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Can anyone see difference between Pakistan & India? Non cricket Journalist Najam sethi has ruined our cricket. We even don't have replacement ready for opener and nobody knows who is next captain.


----------



## Imran Khan

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Can anyone see difference between Pakistan & India? Non cricket Journalist Najam sethi has ruined our cricket. We even don't have replacement ready for opener and nobody knows who is next captain.


we will make full new team


----------



## B.K.N

nick_indian said:


> Hmm... that's a good question. Got me thinking.



Afghanistan and dangerous were written in same sentence so this is what came to my mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

nick_indian said:


> Hey Pakistanis, did you see the number of Sikhs in the crowd supporting India ? The silent majority


I agree only few dozen support khalistan. There is no such big support for khalistan movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Pakistan have played like Abhi's Mig-21......clueless

India have been like Ali Khan's F-16......ruthless


----------



## MilSpec

disappointing; was hoping for a close match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

God Parshuram said:


> The best part of the match is that the old enemty did not seen. They played lake other normal game.



There is no old enmity any more because this is a clownish shameless team. They get scared with their hearts in their throats...inki auqaat hai enmity dikhanay ki? Over-paid haramkhors.


----------



## JonAsad

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I agree only *few dozen *support khalistan. There is no such big support for khalistan movement.


Your analysis is pentastik -






Ginti kerna sekh chutiye.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Can anyone see difference between Pakistan & India? Non cricket Journalist Najam sethi has ruined our cricket. We even don't have replacement ready for opener and nobody knows who is next captain.


Najam sethi and nawaz

Imran and Ehsan mani doing tremendous job from last one year


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Imran Khan said:


> we will make full new team


Give me chance Even i can play better than Imam ul haq. And we need to kick this hafiz mullah sarfraz. He was reciting qalma in first over, that moment I was confirmed they had no planning. Again they Leaving all things on Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Microsoft

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Can anyone see difference between Pakistan & India? Non cricket Journalist Najam sethi has ruined our cricket. We even don't have replacement ready for opener and nobody knows who is next captain.



We do Abid Ali is opener but he was left out because Imam ka mamoo chief selector hai. Ahmed Shehzad is good option too but has bad attitude. Hafeez has also opened in past.


----------



## JonAsad

MilSpec said:


> disappointing; was hoping for a close match.


Next decade maybe -


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Sharky said:


> People forget this is his very first ODI and that too a high pressure game.
> Either they are too short sighted or can't view an Indian team from people from the south of India which did not vote for their prestigious leader.



What has it to do with politics? The best players get selected in the 11. Everyone was panning VS even in south. But he proved everyone wrong is another story.


----------



## mastaan

136 runs in 30 balls


----------



## Laozi

Play about to resume

40 over match

Target 302

Achievable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## k s ahmed

nick_indian said:


> Paaji, not just one decade but I think two decades now. We have been better than them. I still can't fathom why we kept losing to them before the late 90s so much.


Because you were even more crappy than what Pakistan Team is now. Go watch the matches


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

mastaan said:


> 136 runs in 30 balls


Mashallah. Means we need 23 sixes .
Even 30 fours in 30 balls still we lose.


----------



## Baghial

ranjeet said:


> Hey
> 
> Nah i meant wife sent to china




OH -RIGHT THE CHINESE CEPEC ROUTE------BUT YOU R LEFT OUT OF IT-NOW STOP CRYING,,,WHEN YOUR WIFE ALSO WANTS TO GO TO CHINA,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

136 in 5 overs 

but seriously, DL is ridiculous, they should declare a winner in these types of situations and not force this nonsense on the players, what rubbish.


----------



## Imran Khan

mastaan said:


> 136 runs in 30 balls


rain saved india today ok next time

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Laozi said:


> Play about to resume
> 
> 40 over match
> 
> Target 302
> 
> Achievable


Yes very much achievable if we start again from openers



Synchonicist said:


> 136 in 5 overs
> 
> but seriously, DL is ridiculous, they should declare a winner in these types of situations and not force this nonsense on the players, what rubbish.


Wickets in key when it come to DL


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Microsoft said:


> Hahaha you don't even know the extent of this:



As I said teams do fun outings every now and then. But the key is to maintain diet regimen even in Off periods. Pakistanis lack in that sense. Except Babar Azam and Shadab I couldnt see anyone fit. Even Fakhar has gained lost of belly, the last time I saw him in 2017. Sarfaraz is another BS altogether. 

It needs a strict diet coach who checks their weights and muscle mass every month. Once fitness is settled results will come in slow. BD cricketers are another example.


----------



## -=virus=-

Imran Khan said:


> rain saved india today ok next time


thank god for that rain, Pakistan got cheated very badly by this manhoos weather..


----------



## mastaan

Imran Khan said:


> rain saved india today ok next time


Bilkul.. I am soooo loving this now... board tayyar rakho.. 7-0 hone waala hei


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Imran Khan said:


> bakiyoo ke passsport nhi bany thy kuch ke to NIC bhi nhi bany thy to inko bheg diya ke ja ker khel lo


Looks like majority of our players Already filled their pockets in PSL. Our players are not fighting hard . They even don't dive and *see white tapes on fingers?? This is to avoid injury. One of the cause of dropping catches and miss field.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Jackdaws said:


> View attachment 565487


Oh putting salt on our wound.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Wickets in key when it come to DL


would Pak have won if it was 166 for no loss when the rain came, can you check somewhere ? 

the point remains though, 136 in 5 overs with 4 wickets in hand.. just declare a winner, like the ENg vs SA game in the 92 cup when the porteas got cheated out a possible win. 

Pak still have net run rate to play for here.


----------



## Metanoia

Baba Yaga said:


> You want to suck his dick?



Nafar miskeen, there's no need for such language.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Jackdaws said:


> View attachment 565487


Please dont insult Rohit. You know what happened to Abinandan right lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Imran Khan said:


> we will make full new team


I don't know what were our coaches doing from 4 years since last worldcup. They even were not able to finalize team for worldcup in final dates of selection.


----------



## Imran Khan

*@was @WebMaster @Oscar please close this useless troll thread *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mastaan

Imran Khan said:


> *@was @WebMaster @Oscar please close this useless troll thread *


Aho.. Abhi to shaam hui hei.. Abhi to party shuru hui hei.. 7-0 .. socho.. 7 - f'n- 0


----------



## -=virus=-

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Oh putting salt on our wound.


hehe, wonder what happened to the 'thanks for the tea placard holder' troll fan ?  

chalta hai, better luck next time. When I was a kid, Pak used to dominate during the 90s Sharjah cup era, it would be a rare win for us back then because we were against a better team all the time. The tables have turned now and things come in cycles anyway, Pak cricket is witnessing a Windies type decline from the late 80s on. The Windies are making a comeback, Pak can come back too. Maybe you'll find a random super fast bowler bowling 155 kmph in some parking lot again.


----------



## cerberus

What a Joke 302 in 40 overs 

Its 118 runs now from 18 balls  Kya mazaak hai 

Why even they bother to play

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

cerberus said:


> What a Joke 302 in 40 overs
> 
> Its 118 runs now from 18 balls  Kya mazaak hai


Ruko yaar.. Focus karne do..


----------



## Imran Khan

cerberus said:


> What a Joke 302 in 40 overs
> 
> Its 118 runs now from 18 balls  Kya mazaak hai


they cheat us


----------



## cerberus

Imran Khan said:


> they cheat us


Nope you were six wicket down Its correct


----------



## B.K.N

Imran Khan said:


> they cheat us



Ham ko to pehlay hi pta tha harna hai


----------



## mastaan

Imran Khan said:


> they cheat us


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Synchonicist said:


> hehe, wonder what happened to the 'thanks for the tea placard holder' troll fan ?
> .


Tea offering people disapperead from TV. They always says thanks to Allah after winning matches but they will Never blame same when losing match. What a Hypocrisy! !
That's why I said we should not bring religion in sports. It's just a fun game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Appears to be rigged system


We got robbed of 10 overs 60 ball


We scored 200 runs in 38 overs given 10 overs we would have scored another 100-120 runs easily 

Weather changed the game


----------



## Darth Vader

Imran Khan said:


> bakiyoo ke passsport nhi bany thy kuch ke to NIC bhi nhi bany thy to inko bheg diya ke ja ker khel lo


And kuch abi paida bi nhi hove the you left that part.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Look how freely they play when no.pressure lol


----------



## B.K.N

Whenever Pakistan team bats first it lises


----------



## Jugger

Super Falcon said:


> Bhadwo ka gharo ma agg lagao


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Appears to be rigged system
> 
> 
> We got robbed of 10 overs 60 ball
> 
> 
> We scored 200 runs in 38 overs given 10 overs we would have scored another 100-120 runs easily
> 
> Weather changed the game



Lol. By the end of 35th over you are supposed to be 246 runs. In that case you would have required 54 in 5 overs. Its not India's fault Pakistan batsmen had crawled to 160 in 35 overs in a chase of 338.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Imran Khan said:


> *@was @WebMaster @Oscar please close this useless troll thread *



bold text yaaaar....boldness was lacking in pak team


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Appears to be rigged system
> 
> 
> We got robbed of 10 overs 60 ball
> 
> 
> We scored 200 runs in 38 overs given 10 overs we would have scored another 100-120 runs easily
> 
> Weather changed the game


Why not blame management and players. Isn't this true we won toss??? 25+ worldcup matches gone and still we didn't learn conditions . We did mistake against Australia. Same same mistake again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Synchonicist said:


> thank god for that rain, Pakistan got cheated very badly by this manhoos weather..


reminds me of 1992 saga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Pori team milker Sarfaraz ko harany main kamyab hogai. I hate this politics. 
Sb ko farigh kerdia jaey.. I believe.


----------



## mastaan

*7 - 0*

Streak is intact! Shabba Kheir!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B.K.N

fitpOsitive said:


> Pori team milker Sarfaraz ko harany main kamyab hogai. I hate this politics.
> Sb ko farigh kerdia jaey.. I believe.



Sarfraz himself chosed to bat first


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It's the mindset

Last 30 years one thing is always clear

a) Pakistan loses their 2 Openers before 120 runs
b) Pakistani coaches tell players to protect their wicket and don't score
c) They still lose their wickets
d) Middle order panics , loses wickets for 4-5 runs
e) Then 1-2 players score 30-40 runs to create false hope
f) Then major collapse happens


When India plays Pakistan they pick the strongest bowler and normally score 1 or 2 runs from him they pick they second best bowler and belt him for 16-17 runs an over to demoralize him

Playing on Dead UAE wickets has all but destroyed Pakistani bowler's technique

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Oh putting salt on our wound.


Sorry. It's meant in a good spirited way.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Look how freely they play when no.pressure lol


Sir our best bet was to bat first. Atleast we play without pressure in first inning.


----------



## Sal12

Pak lost the very same moment when Sarfaraz mota decided to bowl after winning the toss.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Congrats to India. Clearly the better side. Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

How embarrassing and shameful. Next time pakistanis should try or else we won’t ever play you again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shane

An expected outcome after Pakistan furnished the initiative to a masterful India who never let Pakistan back in the game.



Shane said:


> Fear of loosing has got the better of idiotic Pakistan Team Management...and not for the first time. It has happened many times with this current lot, something which used to happen occasionally in the past and no less an example is the Final of 1999 worldcup.
> 
> If team Pakistan wins today then it shall be on top of the handycap of idiotic decisions made by a team management which has gotten used to assert its idiotic off the field authority over captain who is always accomodating everything asserted...
> 
> View attachment 565441
> 
> 
> Jo dar gaya woh mar gaya...
> 
> Mistake to put India to bat first by a scared and defensive Pakistan team management even before a ball was bowled on batting paradise English pitch.
> 
> How did Pakistan win against England? By throwing the gauntlet and batting first to put a good score on the board.
> 
> Logic and attacking cricket against India too was to bat first after winning the toss instead of sending india in...set a total and defend it with your strength in bowling...Now, putting a batting strong Indian lineup in, 350-380-400 score looks possible today.
> 
> There is spin in the wicket to make matters worse for side batting second too, lol...
> 
> Great brain power shown by the idiotic Pakistan team Management which has repeatedly made obnoxiosly wrong decisions for the past three months.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

k s ahmed said:


> Because you were even more crappy than what Pakistan Team is now. Go watch the matches



May be you are right. But that's the questionm why ?

But we won the 1983 world cup before you won yours in 1992.


----------



## Shane

Congratulations to team India.


----------



## Dalit

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> It's the mindset
> 
> Last 30 years one thing is always clear
> 
> a) Pakistan loses their 2 Openers before 120 runs
> b) Pakistani coaches tell players to protect their wicket and don't score
> c) They still lose their wickets
> d) Middle order panics , loses wickets for 4-5 runs
> e) Then 1-2 players score 30-40 runs to create false hope
> f) Then major collapse happens
> 
> 
> Playing on Dead UAE wickets has all but destroyed Pakistani bowler's technique



It is many things. The work ethics is questionable. The technical shortcomings are visible. The mindset and confidence level are a huge problem. Professionalism is a big question mark.

There are videos circulating where Shoaib Malik, Wahab Riaz among others are seen at sheesha lounge one night before India match. I don't know how credible this is, but if true we shouldn't be surprised at the performance.


----------



## Imran Khan

*please note no one should tag quote me . i am going to sleep . its too late now .*


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

fitpOsitive said:


> Pori team milker Sarfaraz ko harany main kamyab hogai. I hate this politics.
> Sb ko farigh kerdia jaey.. I believe.


Wow yes entire team forced Sarfraz to make 12 runs from 30 balls and they make him out lol

Sarfraz has no physical and mental fitness and no leadership abilities and worse poor keeper and batsman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cerberus

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Appears to be rigged system
> 
> 
> We got robbed of 10 overs 60 ball
> 
> 
> We scored 200 runs in 38 overs given 10 overs we would have scored another 100-120 runs easily
> 
> Weather changed the game


You lost 6 wicket And Weather also made Indian batting rhythm stop India Was going 370 +

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Johny D



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rahil khan

Congratulations to Team India. Massive Massive difference was there between the two teams. Indians with their mighty batting line up, out class bowlers and fielding are no doubt strongest contenders for WC. Kohli's running between the wickets along with Sharma's century was the treat to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra




----------



## Dalit

cerberus said:


> You lost 6 wicket And Weather also made Indian batting rhythm stop India Was going 370 +



I am pretty certain India would have reached 370+. No doubt that rain broke the rythm. In fact at one point at 20th over 400 looked very gettable.

India fully deserved the win. Not only the much better side in every aspect, but the more mature, calm and professional team.

The outcome is justified.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -=virus=-

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Tea offering people disapperead from TV. They always says thanks to Allah after winning matches but they will Never blame same when losing match. What a Hypocrisy! !
> That's why I said we should not bring religion in sports. It's just a fun game.


lol, I have no problem with a bit of friendly banter, thoda mirchi waala bhi chalta hai

but indeed, neither religion nor politics should be bought into the cricketing rivalry. Also really like the fact that at least in cricket we acknowledge and are even big fans of great players from the other side that we produce. I doubt there are many in Pak who hate Sachin Tendulkar for being a Hindu or Indian  or the other way around. 

We have 5 teams from Akhand bharat, chalo, at least one of them looks like they're in with a real chance of winning this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

D/L saved them from a more humiliating defeat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MilSpec

Brass Knuckles said:


> Sarfraz himself chosed to bat first


I think it was a baddecision, imagine batting second and rain coming, dls could have wrecked havoc on India. Your bowling let your team down, too many loose balls e as early, easy runout of Sharma missed who went on to smash 140. Anyways I think it was ok effort by pakistan. Some batsmen showed potential.


----------



## Dalit

Śakra said:


>



Just look at the fitness level between both teams.

Visually compare the two teams. There is not a single overweight player in Indian team.


----------



## Stealth

A Gentleman’s Game

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fitpOsitive

Brass Knuckles said:


> Sarfraz himself chosed to bat first


Last night they were having fun till 2am.
Right from first match against Afghanistan, It is clear that Shoaib Malik and company is after Sarfaraz.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -=virus=-

denel said:


> reminds me of 1992 saga.


yeah, I said just that in another post. As in just how ridiculous this D/L thing can be. The big difference being that Keppler Wessel's SA were actually in with a very decent chance but got a really bad deal, they were a great team btw. 

Here it was already in the bag for India when the rains came, never say never but no way they were coming back in the match with their current lot. 

SA got cheated, India won fair, D/L is still rubbish, and England need indoor stadiums or some kind of giant rain cover so we don't have rain spoilt games in tournaments as big as these.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Only positive for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

fitpOsitive said:


> Last night they were having fun till 2am.
> Right from first match against Afghanistan, It is clear that Shoaib Malik and company is after Sarfaraz.



Sick and tired of this politics BS.

We have brought our politics and corruption into sports. It is pathetic and disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## God Parshuram

Metanoia said:


> There is no old enmity any more because this is a clownish shameless team. They get scared with their hearts in their throats...inki auqaat hai enmity dikhanay ki? Over-paid haramkhors.


Don't get too much angry. This is a game win and lose keep happening.


----------



## Dalit

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Only positive for Pakistan



He played well and so did we see some glimpses of brilliance from Babar. However, Amir is not what he used to be. The rest was really mediocre and below par.

I am really surprised and bamboozled how this team won against England.


----------



## denel

Synchonicist said:


> yeah, I said just that in another post. As in just how ridiculous this D/L thing can be. The big difference being that Keppler Wessel's SA were actually in with a very decent chance but got a really bad deal, they were a great team btw.
> 
> Here it was already in the bag for India when the rains came, never say never but no way they were coming back in the match with their current lot.
> 
> SA got cheated, India won fair, D/L is still rubbish, and England need indoor stadiums or some kind of giant rain cover so we don't have rain spoilt games in tournaments as big as these.


yes it is a useless rule.


----------



## Chhatrapati

Sam. said:


> 20-30 runs short. Vijay shit should be fired it would have been Pant.


Reading this now... 

Bahaha no worries, I was abusing him over TV. It was Nidhas all over again.


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Has Pakistan's bowling attack ever been worse in its history?

In contrast India is at its strongest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

fitpOsitive said:


> Last night they were having fun till 2am.
> Right from first match against Afghanistan, It is clear that Shoaib Malik and company is after Sarfaraz.


easy to hide incompetency of Sarfraz as a leader/captain by blaming others and by fabricating conspiracy theories 
Malik has last world cup and hafeez as well I doubt now they will be part of team after world cup but there are big question mark about ability of Sarafraz as a captain, batsman and keeper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryan0395

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Appears to be rigged system
> 
> 
> We got robbed of 10 overs 60 ball
> 
> 
> We scored 200 runs in 38 overs given 10 overs we would have scored another 100-120 runs easily
> 
> Weather changed the game


Poori team ki T***i nikal gayi thi itne run banane mei, sab out and u think u would have made other 120 runs? Infact even that wouldnt be enough. 
And Pak team ki to Vijay Shankar ne b leli... Like seriously, Vijay Shankar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Tom_Cruise said:


> Has Pakistan's bowling attack ever been worse in its history?
> 
> In contrast India is at its strongest.



It is the world upside down, but this is what hard work can do to a team. India worked hard and built a top team. Not only is their bowling much improved, their fielding is also superb. This Indian team has really undergone a serious transformation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Give me chance Even i can play better than Imam ul haq. And we need to kick this hafiz mullah sarfraz. He was reciting qalma in first over, that moment I was confirmed they had no planning. Again they Leaving all things on Allah


Pakistan won the toss (Allah Almighty's help), and chose to field (error in judgement).

Allah Almighty helped.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

The best part of the match was this absolute unit who came as Muhammad Bin Qasim:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

why most of the Pakistani member's here Targeting the Players not the PCB which is the main reason for this kind of performance , who selected the current team without any good player's for back up/reserve or was not given chance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Dalit said:


> He played well and so did we see some glimpses of brilliance from Babar. However, Amir is not what he used to be. The rest was really mediocre and below par.
> 
> I am really surprised and bamboozled how this team won against England.


He has done great spell against Austrlia by taking 5 wickets and under 4 run per over
Big disappointment is hasan ali..he was not in form but he is leaking so many runs and batting as usual is flop ..no batsman is taking responsibility to score big ..even against Enagld we had no century from our side while opposite side had 2 century maker

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> easy to hide incompetency of Sarfraz as a leader/captain by blaming others and by fabricating conspiracy theories
> Malik has last world cup and hafeez as well I doubt now they will be part of team after world cup but there are big question mark about ability of Sarafraz as a captain, batsman and keeper



Everyone including Sarfaraz is to be blamed.

He is the captain and if he cannot control his team there is something wrong.

I will be waiting for a confirmation on sheesha lounge fiasco. The management, coach and captain are responsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Dalit said:


> Everyone including Sarfaraz is to be blamed.
> 
> He is the captain and if he cannot control his team there is something wrong.
> 
> I will be waiting for a confirmation on sheesha lounge fiasco. The management, coach and captain are responsible.


I think all senior player should be sacked including captain, coach and selectors and they should invest in young fit players by doing long term planning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Islam zindabad ... thank god Imran Khan was watching this match and heard he is very angry.





Inzimam : bass tuna kuch nahi karna ,, bass sab allah pa choor daa...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

LeGenD said:


> Pakistan won the toss (Allah Almighty's help), and chose to field (error in judgement).
> 
> Allah Almighty helped.



Nowadays winning the toss is usually winning half the match. Despite winning the toss the captain made the wrong decision. Now we can argue that at the time the weather was playing its part, but India had to bowl in similar circumstances. The pitch did not change after 50 overs. It was an excellent batting track.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Microsoft said:


> Hahaha you don't even know the extent of this:



That's a pathetic state of affairs, just sums up Pak cricket and the attitude of the players.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

HAIDER said:


> Islam zindabad ...



This has nothing to do with Islam, but I agree that this is not professionalism. It unfortunately does sum up the state of affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> I think all senior player should be sacked including captain, coach and selectors and they should invest in young fit players by doing long term planning



They need to fix the domestic structure w.r.t how talent is found, nurtured and trained up. Too many ppl I am talking to are saying the internal system of Pakistan cricket is very bad nowadays..and has not taken up slack of county cricket avenue closure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Tom_Cruise said:


> That's a pathetic state of affairs, just sums up Pak cricket and the attitude of the players.



Sarfaraz is holding junk food like WC trophy. Look at the priorities of these pathetic bunch.


----------



## Johny D

Imran khan should personally take interest to put up a strong and professional team for next WC. Wasim Akram can become what Ravi Shastri is to Indian team...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Dalit said:


> This has nothing to do with Islam, but I agree that this is not professionalism.


Actually , when they entered tableeg in dressing room. Number of players complaint about this attitude. We should remember World cup in West Indies , when cricket team found in mosque for Tableeg. Like Imran Khan said this team is composed of " raloo katta " . extremely shameful performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -=virus=-

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> It's the mindset
> 
> Last 30 years one thing is always clear
> 
> a) Pakistan loses their 2 Openers before 120 runs
> b) Pakistani coaches tell players to protect their wicket and don't score
> c) They still lose their wickets
> d) Middle order panics , loses wickets for 4-5 runs
> e) Then 1-2 players score 30-40 runs to create false hope
> f) Then major collapse happens
> 
> 
> When India plays Pakistan they pick the strongest bowler and normally score 1 or 2 runs from him they pick they second best bowler and belt him for 16-17 runs an over to demoralize him
> 
> Playing on Dead UAE wickets has all but destroyed Pakistani bowler's technique


Weak domestic structure. 

Have not played any serious cricket at home since the Sri Lanka team was attacked, that played a big role in wrecking Pak cricket from within. 

Probably a lot of corruption within the PCB too, in India the rot runs deep still, selectors at the school and kiddy level, perhaps the most importand of all, for they select the seeds, are corrupt as hell. Rich parents want their wards to get into small club teams, many times based on bribe money than merit but the whole thing is just so big that those who make it throuogh the domestic circuit, the best of them are still world beaters.

In the 90s, Amir would be second change seamer.

Basically, give us a good team again please so we can beat them and feel much better than this current lot of washed up wusses you've been throwing at us for the past almost 2 decades now


----------



## Nilgiri

Tom_Cruise said:


> Has Pakistan's bowling attack ever been worse in its history?
> 
> In contrast India is at its strongest.



We need to have this Indian team face off against the 90s prime Pak team (that largely beat India black and blue in ODI with the likes of Wasim and Waqar...stuff that I still remember to this day)....that would be a good series for cricketing quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

HAIDER said:


> Actually , when they entered tableeg in dressing room. Number of players complaint about this attitude. We should remember World cup in West Indies , when cricket team found in mosque for Tableeg. Like Imran Khan said this team is composed of " raloo katta " . extremely shameful performance.



Agreed. This is pathetic and we need to call it out. We are all Muslims and absolutely hold our religion very dearly.

There is a time and place for everything.

I think this goes even further. There is a mindset problem like someone said. A lack of professionalism on and off the field.

There needs to be structural changes from on a societal level.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

Nilgiri said:


> We need to have this Indian team face off against the 90s prime Pak team (that largely beat India black and blue in ODI with the likes of Wasim and Waqar...stuff that I still remember to this day)....that would be a good series for cricketing quality.


well , Indian team played well and congrats to all respectable Indian members .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Dalit said:


> Sarfaraz is holding junk food like WC trophy. Look at the priorities of these pathetic bunch.



Yeah its shocking, I didn't see that pic before. They should be shamed at every opportunity for sheer lack of professionalism. I hope that goes viral.

In contast I don't think the Indian players would be acting in such a shameful manner. They thoroughly deserved their victory today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Nilgiri said:


> They need to fix the domestic structure w.r.t how talent is found, nurtured and trained up. Too many ppl I am talking to are saying the internal system of Pakistan cricket is very bad nowadays..and has not taken up slack of county cricket avenue closure.


Yes you are right.. all attention is toward PSL while domestic structure is rubbish and players just being selected based on their performance in PSL or based on their personal relationship with selectors and coach so you cannot expect from such players to score century. I don't see any technically sound batsman beside babar and Bowling which used to be great just all depend on one man amir which was not even part of the team ..fielding and fitness level is again very poor so big gap between Aus/Eng/NZ/India and rest of the teams

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -=virus=-

Tom_Cruise said:


> Has Pakistan's bowling attack ever been worse in its history?
> 
> In contrast India is at its strongest.


or batting for that matter, picking up these last gen guys from the trash heap (as Trump says about Biden lol) and putting them in a WC squad. Rebuild NOW with the next one in sioght and give your good players a lot of experience next 4 years so you come back strongly.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

mastaan said:


> *7 - 0*
> 
> Streak is intact! Shabba Kheir!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

HAIDER said:


> Islam zindabad ... thank god Imran Khan was watching this match and heard he is very angry.



Yeh banda sportman se religious scholar lag raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Tom_Cruise said:


> Yeah its shocking, I didn't see that pic before. They should be shamed at every opportunity for sheer lack of professionalism. I hope that goes viral.
> 
> In contast I don't think the Indian players would be acting in such a shameful manner. They thoroughly deserved their victory today.



I don't think the Indian players would be smoking at a sheesha lounge or eating junk food during the whole WC.

We have had this problem quite systematically. What really worries me is that this team consists of some young players who are showing similar attitude to old garbage. The tradition of unprofessional behavior is continuing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Tea was fantastic ! Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

Chelo - its okay. In the end its a game of cricket.

Will bounce back in next 4 matches and come back home with a tea cup 

Anyway Umpiring, Rain, poor facilities and marketing, and two balls used it is the worst Worldcup in England.


----------



## HAIDER

Dalit said:


> Sarfaraz is holding junk food like WC trophy. Look at the priorities of these pathetic bunch.


look at his fitness . belly bulging

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -=virus=-

HAIDER said:


> Islam zindabad ... thank god Imran Khan was watching this match and heard he is very angry.




I like Inzy but that is a serious meme template.

"dekh bhai, tu mommin hai, un kafiron ko upar wala sambhal le ga. Kaba us taraf hai, har shot wahi marna"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

Pakistan lost the match, when they decided to bowl first ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

And this sob , seem traitor to me . He is not giving any performance in team and still in there ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Oscar said:


> D/L saved them from a more humiliating defeat


I don't mind losing game . But atleast we should put some fight. Our fielders fingers were covered with white tapes to avoid injury. It shows how much defensive mindset they have. Our fielding is still not improved from last 100 matches. We should hire two or three fielding coaches .
Winning toss and batting second shows our defensive mindset . Even history tells we are not good chaser & we can't sustain pressure in 2nd inning.
Atleast batting first we plays independently .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> I think all senior player should be sacked including captain, coach and selectors and they should invest in young fit players by doing long term planning



I could not agree more. I don't care if the team wins or loses with a new young squad. I am all for changing the attitude and mindset of Pakistan team. Invest in new young players that aren't tainted. Also change the PCB from top to bottom. No more old and tried garbage. Start fresh. Invest in new young blood who are enthusiastic and display pride and professionalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## God Parshuram

Imran Khan said:


> *@was @WebMaster @Oscar please close this useless troll thread *



Kyun, AAP ne trooliing kar li to thread bandh karde? Abhi dusaro Ko karna baki hai.


----------



## Dalit

AsianUnion said:


> Chelo - its okay. In the end its a game of cricket.
> 
> Will bounce back in next 4 matches and come back home with a tea cup
> 
> Anyway Umpiring, Rain, poor facilities and marketing, and two balls used it is the worst Worldcup in England.



This is not a good and honest way to reflect on these losses. We need to learn from our mistakes. Highlight the problem areas and work hard to resolve the shortcomings.

This Pakistan side would be smoked by today's "minnows" in a couple of years and I'm not kidding. If things continue this way Pakistan cricket will be in big trouble. We are already not on par with top cricketing nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Synchonicist said:


> I like Inzy but that is a serious meme template.
> 
> "dekh bhai, tu mommin hai, un kafiron ko upar wala sambhal le ga. Kaba us taraf hai, har shot wahi marna"


lol ... and here is bowling coach Maulana Mushtaq Ahmed .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aryan0395 said:


> And Pak team ki to Vijay Shankar ne b leli... Like seriously, Vijay Shankar


Can't believe we gave wickets to casual bowler like shankar. Whole Pakistan is in shock and I am 100% sure many tv are broken .


----------



## jaiind



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -=virus=-

HAIDER said:


> lol ... and here is bowling coach Maulana Mushtaq Ahmed .


oh dear


----------



## AsianLion

ICC and England were clearly looking to save money rather than spend properly on hosting the cricket worldcup. Extremely poor facilities and Umpiring decisions, no better animations, and extremely poor tickets allocations, nearing 70% tickets got to Indian Fans and 30% to Pak while Manchester is properly Pakistanis home....poor management in the worst 2019 worldcup ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

AsianUnion said:


> ICC and England were clearly looking to save money rather than spend properly on hosting the cricket worldcup. Extremely poor facilities and Umpiring decisions, no better animations, and extremely poor tickets allocations, nearing 70% tickets got to Indian Fans and 30% to Pak while Manchester is properly Pakistanis home....poor management in the worst worldcup ever.



Probably, but the performance of the Pak team is below par. You cannot blame ICC for our pathetic players sitting at a sheesha lounge and consuming junk food. We lack work ethics and professional attitude on and off the pitch. This needs to change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Microsoft said:


> Hahaha you don't even know the extent of this:


These pictures are shocking . They were only busy in shopping just few hours before match. They didn't sleep well. Even sarfraz was sleeping during match.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

AsianUnion said:


> ICC and England were clearly looking to save money rather than spend properly on hosting the cricket worldcup. Extremely poor facilities and Umpiring decisions, no better animations, and extremely poor tickets allocations, nearing 70% tickets got to Indian Fans and 30% to Pak while Manchester is properly Pakistanis home....poor management in the worst 2019 worldcup ever.



Indians were probably more proactive in booking the tickets.


----------



## jaiind

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140332955098918913

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Poor Umpiring, Rain, poor facilities and marketing, and two news balls used it is the worst ICC Worldcup ever in England....pathetic by a long margin.



Dalit said:


> Probably, but the performance of the Pak team is below par. You cannot blame ICC for our pathetic players sitting atcsheesha lounge and consuming junk food.



I am saying generally what every country is saying, its the poorest managed worldcup ever for TV viewers as well as public to go out and see matches on ground.



jaiind said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140332955098918913



lol this guy is an actor. you fell for the trap too.



nick_indian said:


> Indians were probably more proactive in booking the tickets.



it was application based. I applied..in 2018. Didnt get the ticket while tickets were still available.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

PeaceBeWithYou said:


> Bro..bowling good lengths is called good bowling ...credit dena chahiye sports mein...


No boss, bowling good lengths is insufficient against the cleverest one day batsmen. im not convinced that he has enough variations to truly outfox good English or Aussie batsmen who can time the ball well and are aggressive....but we shall see at the end of the tournament and I may well stand corrected. He has consistency which is good enough against Pak. Please be aware though that I always give credit where it is due. feel free to check my other posts. Well played India today. Shame it wasn't actually as good a game as it should have been.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

HAIDER said:


> lol ... and here is bowling coach Maulana Mushtaq Ahmed .


We should not allow any Mullah to come close to our team. They can stay in Masjid and pray. We need proper planners & selectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B.K.N

fitpOsitive said:


> Last night they were having fun till 2am.
> Right from first match against Afghanistan, It is clear that Shoaib Malik and company is after Sarfaraz.



Or maybe after pleasing shoaib Malik's sasural

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Proudpakistaniguy said:


>


Look his face. He didn't sleep well. Pictures are coming our players were doing shopping at 2am.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138496498826657794

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

jaiind said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140332955098918913


Reports are coming people have started to break Televisions .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

HAIDER said:


> And this sob , seem traitor to me . He is not giving any performance in team and still in there ..



Bro he's married to an Indian Mrs, she has her instructions from RAW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Look his face. He didn't sleep well. Pictures are coming our players were doing shopping at 2am.


Indians are lucky because our captain was sleepy today  Imagine what he would have done if he was awake

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

waz said:


> Bro he's married to an Indian Mrs, she has her instructions from RAW


Again on zero ....... playing blind shot. look at his face and bat. Eyes off the ball . what a grand shame for this team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

waz said:


> Bro he's married to an Indian Mrs, she has her instructions from RAW


He is only player who will probably end his career with consecutive ducks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> He is only player who will probably end his career with consecutive ducks


When Micky told him ...keep eyes on the ball ... he miss understood and always keep eyes on his ballz .. @waz english is alien lingo for them


----------



## waz

Just saw this comment from the BBC, second highest rated.

Should also mention that having been at the match *there weren’t very many Pakistani fans in the ground. It just seemed to be a sea of blue. *

I know the tickets were too expensive for many but *maybe they didn’t see the value in supporting a team that loses more often than not.*

*Point is that Pakistani cricket needs an overhaul*. You can’t always be looking for one fixture to save face.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/48656422

Count me out, stopped supporting them back in the early 00's.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -=virus=-

HAIDER said:


> And this sob , seem *traitor *to me . He is not giving any performance in team and still in there ..


that's a bit harsh but he really should have gone the Yuvi way and announced retirement, he is a previous generation guy like M Hafeez, past his prime.

You guys need Waz and maybe Amir Sohail and those WINNERS from back then to help, Saeed Anwar was imo a Lara/Tendulkar level player back then but he is also a mullah so maybe not Saeed lol 

Shoaib, Afridi.. bring these guys in the team as various coaching/mentoring people. IK got elected on a anti corruption thing, didn't he ? Fix the corruption in the PCB.

More than anything though, a full fledged return of Pakistan as a venue where your players have a real home ground and crowds that support them will help Pak cricket the most.

Not sure how real or hyped the security threat is but personally I would LOVE to see India visit Pak for a 2004 style bilateral series, test and odi (**** t 20) series in Pakistan. It is the right time to do it too, for Pak have a weak side and we are on top of things so political propaganda spin wise also it is a bet worth taking 

and our Damaad ji should have a kid and name him Kumar Malik or something

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

waz said:


> Just saw this comment from the BBC, second highest rated.
> 
> Should also mention that having been at the match *there weren’t very many Pakistani fans in the ground. It just seemed to be a sea of blue. *
> 
> I know the tickets were too expensive for many but *maybe they didn’t see the value in supporting a team that loses more often than not.*
> 
> *Point is that Pakistani cricket needs an overhaul*. You can’t always be looking for one fixture to save face.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/48656422
> 
> Count me out, stopped supporting them back in the early 00's.


I don't know what Imran Khan is waiting for. Seems to many flaws in system.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> *Indians are lucky because our captain was sleepy today  Imagine what he would have done if he was awake *


Yes after worldcup? we even can't afford rain in one match. This is Do & die situation for Pakistan in next 4 matches. One match rain = Pakistan out from semi final.
We can't win if mullah sarfraz come with defensive mindset and depend on reciting qalma . We need to play with planning & Hardwork


----------



## waz

Proudpakistaniguy said:


>



Lmfao!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

Proudpakistaniguy said:


>


seems zero discipline in the team .... if that is the life style....good luck ...coke ki bottle ma rum .

when they arrive back home , i will donate free anda .. now they will come after months back home , one will arrived in Sialkot , other arrive Tando alayar, another will arrive in Rahem yar khan airport ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

waz said:


> *Point is that Pakistani cricket needs an overhaul*.


I am looking from 5 years when we improve fielding. We are losing matches due to poor fielding. I wonder who is our fielding coach. We missed 2 easy run out. Look rohit sharma made 140 runs. We missed opportunity when he is batting in 40s.
There were clear chances to put pressure on india team. Their middle order was not tested in this worldcup. And They were also playing without inform batsman Dhawan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Mirza Jatt said:


> Lol... And they become no 1 bowler just like that. Spare me of your knowledge... Have seen many experts like you who can't be honest when Indian players perform.


Whether they become no. 1 or not in rankings depends on the batsmen they bowl against and the the way their teammates build pressure and the tracks they are on. Amir is technically better than both but Amir's teammates fail to replicate the pressure he builds, hence batsmen just block Amir out and take no risks against him. Because Indian bowlers work well in partnership, they take more wickets as there is no relief from the pressure. Amir remains technically better than any of India's bowlers. Sorry but that is the truth and any bowling expert would tel you the same. Go deal with it. I am totally balanced and fair in my assessments whether you accept it or not. I will gladly admit when an Indian bowler is technically better than a pk one, when I see it happen. It is no coincidence that great bowlers emerge in tandem, as pressure built by both gets wickets for both. Amir is unfortunate in that he is alone despite being one of the best at the whole tournament, and yes, better than bumra and Kumar.


----------



## Sal12

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Yes after worldcup? we even can't afford rain in one match. This is Do & die situation for Pakistan in next 4 matches. One match rain = Pakistan out from semi final.
> We can't win if mullah sarfraz come with defensive mindset and depend on reciting qalma . We need to play with planning & Hardwork



You are still hoping that Paks would go into Semi Final. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UniverseWatcher

damn...what a surprise that was (Sarcastic)...time to move on guys...


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Proudpakistaniguy said:


>


So gorgeous sania mirza was doing role of Raw.  . Our players should not do like this. They had many days but they awoke this night before india Pak match. 
Maybe they knows , sheesha , & Alcohal is banned in Pakistan. So they did enjoy as much as they can before they come Pak.
We should make visky & sheesha legal.



Sal12 said:


> You are still hoping that Paks would go into Semi Final. lol


Because After beating England.  but we don't deserve to go in semi final. There are better teams than us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aryan0395

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Whole Pakistan is in shock


Us too...
I was watching the game with my brothers we were literally shell shocked for few moments then couldnt stop laughing.....I assume ur reaction was similar except for the laughing part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aryan0395

Peaceful Civilian said:


> They had many days but they awoke this night before india Pak match.


Doesnt Pak team have some kind of curfew for the night before the game? I m sure i read somewhere that Indian have to stay in the room after certain hour on the night before the game and breaking this is a huge deal


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aryan0395 said:


> Us too...
> I was watching the game with my brothers we were literally shell shocked for few moments then couldnt stop laughing.....I assume ur reaction was similar except for the laughing part.


I jumped with happiness when we won toss. Nature gave us big opportunity but surprised & shocked with decison to bowl first. That was 2nd jump in shock.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aryan0395

Proudpakistaniguy said:


>


1:23 thats the reason Pak lost, right there. Nothing else.
You had just 1D players, where as we had a 3D player.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

waz said:


> Just saw this comment from the BBC, second highest rated.
> 
> Should also mention that having been at the match *there weren’t very many Pakistani fans in the ground. It just seemed to be a sea of blue. *
> 
> I know the tickets were too expensive for many but *maybe they didn’t see the value in supporting a team that loses more often than not.*
> 
> *Point is that Pakistani cricket needs an overhaul*. You can’t always be looking for one fixture to save face.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/48656422
> 
> Count me out, stopped supporting them back in the early 00's.



True that match was almost in well known mini Pakistan “Manchester” and you hardly see any Pakistan support... pakistan fans r fedup with these fuking embarrassments in the ground and in front of India @ every worldcup..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Proudpakistaniguy said:


>


This right here is the problem. Those scumbag British Pakistanis who have nothing better to do than update their status to "chilling with cricketers" thinking they are so boss. it is beyond selfish to invite professional sportsmen out and about when they should be sleeping. Pak cricketers have been on khana peena/shisha tour while true fans suffer. How unprofessional and pathetic. But why do they always follow these lowest of the low sheesha dwelling UK Asian pricks? I would seriously lose it if I ever saw this shiiit in person. Glad these pics get posted up to expose both the fraud cricketers and the sheesha broz and whorres who are part of the problem.



Peaceful Civilian said:


> I jumped with happiness when we won toss. Nature gave us big opportunity but surprised & shocked with decison to bowl first. That was 2nd jump in shock.


You always bat first - regardless of conditions - if your team is low on confidence and form.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waz

Stealth said:


> True that match was almost in well known mini Pakistan “Manchester” and you hardly see any Pakistan support... pakistan fans r fedup with these fuking embarrassments in the ground and in front of India @ every worldcup..



That’s right bro, many fans have wised up and moved on.


----------



## Norwegian

fitpOsitive said:


> Last night they were having fun till 2am.


----------



## Dalit

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I am looking from 5 years when we improve fielding. We are losing matches due to poor fielding. I wonder who is our fielding coach. We missed 2 easy run out. Look rohit sharma made 140 runs. We missed opportunity when he is batting in 40s.
> There were clear chances to put pressure on india team. Their middle order was not tested in this worldcup. And They were also playing without inform batsman Dhawan.



Remember that the main Indian bowler also got injured. This Indian team was not the best they could have fielded for 100 overs. This was a good opportunity for this Pakistani team to beat India.



Proudpakistaniguy said:


>



Superb analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Dalit said:


> Remember that the main Indian bowler also got injured. This Indian team was not the best they could have fielded for 100 overs.


Dhawan was also injured. Yet this happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Norwegian said:


> Dhawan was also injured. Yet this happened.



Watch the Shoaib Akhtar analysis. He nails it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -=virus=-

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Reports are coming people have started to break Televisions .




this has been a thing there since forever, hasn't it ?


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Dalit said:


> Remember that the main Indian bowler also got injured. This Indian team was not the best they could have fielded for 100 overs. This was a good opportunity for this Pakistani team to beat India.
> 
> 
> 
> Superb analysis.


Shoaib akhtar : though he is guilty of pre match benders also - at least he is a true hero of the game who can put in an epic performance to win a game. The problem is, other teams realised you can't rely on heroic performances and actually need to build a professional team to succeed consistently. We remain trapped in this mind set that some hero will save the day every match we play. Snap out of it. No heroes since shahid Afridi - and he was very hit and miss anyway. It is time to actually choose to play with dignity and diligence, not blind hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I jumped with happiness when we won toss. Nature gave us big opportunity but surprised & shocked with decison to bowl first. That was 2nd jump in shock.



Even if the captain or team management could justify their decision to bowl first, such as overcast or rain, the performance on the field doesn’t back it up. Like Shoaib Akhtar said, it is brainless cricket. There is no planning or thinking. How can you plan and think when you are at the shisha bar?

It was a lackluster and disappointing performance. There was no real intent or desire to win.

What really keeps pissing me off is seeing the shisha bar and food pictures. Pakistan is a county which doesn’t participate in many professional sports. Apart from hockey and cricket we don’t have much else. All the money is spent on cricket. For a cash strapped country like Pakistan that is a big deal. Many fans have high hopes during a WC event. The unprofessional behavior displayed by the players is criminal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Proudpakistaniguy said:


>


Look at Wahab Riaz next to Shoaib , how he is stairing darro ki bottle. Huqqa or darro ...sath sath

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Rain, poor facilities & poorest Umpiring in England, less TV statistics animations, boring commentators, less modern, vague marketing, complicating the cricket game and two new white balls are being used ---- it is by far the worst ICC Worldcup ever in England....pathetic pathetic management by a long margin....never seen such boring Worldcup in history.



HAIDER said:


> I don't know what Imran Khan is waiting for. Seems to many flaws in system.



Frankly 92 worldcup under Imran Khan, Pakistan won by chance. It was team like what is is now under Safraz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

Dalit said:


> Probably, but the performance of the Pak team is below par. You cannot blame ICC for our pathetic players sitting at a sheesha lounge and consuming junk food. We lack work ethics and professional attitude on and off the pitch. This needs to change.



Mate the whole Pakistan team is shambles apart from Amir, everything needs to be changed starting from the management and the players, I am certain after the world cup is over expect big changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

HAIDER said:


> Look at Wahab Riaz next to Shoaib , how he is stairing darro ki bottle. Huqqa or darro ...sath sath


Fitness matter a lot in sports. People mock Indians for being vegetarian but they were more tough physically and mentally. Pakistan missed the run out chance of Rohit which proved to be very costly..if he took some time and throw it at right end then situation might be different. Pakistani players seem to be in England just for holiday trips and they will even laugh after losing while fans are wasting their energy and expecting miracles from average players

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

this happened despite a severely depleted indian team. There was no Dhawan or Bhuvi today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

masterchief_mirza said:


> Shoaib akhtar : though he is guilty of pre match benders also - at least he is a true hero of the game who can put in an epic performance to win a game. The problem is, other teams realised you can't rely on heroic performances and actually need to build a professional team to succeed consistently. We remain trapped in this mind set that some hero will save the day every match we play. Snap out of it. No heroes since shahid Afridi - and he was very hit and miss anyway. It is time to actually choose to play with dignity and diligence, not blind hope.



Definitely. He does admit shortcomings and weakness of his own team.

The current bowling line up doesn’t even come close to the likes of Shoaib Akhtar. It is a disgrace to mention their names with such prolific players of the game.

This is exactly our problem. One man team and one man performance. It is not how teams win consistently. Modern day cricket requires top quality all rounders from top to bottom. The batting depth of top teams such as Australia, England and New Zealand is top notch quality. India now belongs in this category of teams. Even tail enders win matches for these teams who are very capable batters. Their captains can rely on them as bowlers. Not part time bowlers, but wicket taking options. They all field superbly and are super athletic. We drop sitters. We cannot even catch properly. The desire and hunger to win is like no other. Even during victory areas of improvement are highlighted. No room for complacency.

I am not buying this BS argument that our team is generally not athletic or lacks in other areas. We keep telling ourselves like this is supposed to be normal. It is not. India proved that through hard work and a vision weakness can be transformed into strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HAIDER

koolio said:


> Mate the whole Pakistan team is shambles apart from Amir, everything needs to be changed starting from the management and the players, I am certain after the world cup is over expect big changes.


Our player need to follow Australian team pattern. Where playing for national team is like 8 to 5 job and strick control on there daily routine and fitness. Every player show up daily in the practice and managment keep eye on from food to medical fitness. No excuse .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

fitpOsitive said:


> Bhabi bhi sath hain. Kafi enjoy kia hoga trip. Trip hi hoga, baqi qom gai tail lyny.
> In lantion ko daikh ker mujhe aik or Lanti yad aagaya : Yahya Khan, yahan Pakistan doob raha tha, or wahan woh Sahab sharab or shabab k sath mast tha....


They can drink visky, eat drugs, night clubs with prostitutes or whatever. But not in match day. No wonder they didn't field well. They were not able to throw ball on wickets just few centimetres away for runout . Our players were sleeping. Even they were thowing ball in wrong direction. One of the reason we missed runout. This happens when you don't sleep well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

AsianUnion said:


> Rain, poor facilities & poorest Umpiring in England, less TV statistics animations, boring commentators, less modern, vague marketing, complicating the cricket game and two new white balls are being used ---- it is by far the worst ICC Worldcup ever in England....pathetic pathetic management by a long margin....never seen such boring Worldcup in history.
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly 92 worldcup under Imran Khan, Pakistan won by chance. It was team like what is is now under Safraz.



1992 team had ik, wasim and inzy. Always have a chance of a miracle with them in the team. Tell me what miracles are possible with this team?? There is no comparison.

Professional attitude and discipline are needed when heroes are unavailable. We have none of the above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

HAIDER said:


> Look at Wahab Riaz next to Shoaib , how he is stairing darro ki bottle. Huqqa or darro ...sath sath


That's why I am saying make darro legal in Pakistan. We should take care of our young boiling youth.


----------



## Tom_Cruise



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Only positive for Pakistan



What positive...If your premiere bowler could not take 2 wickets in 10 over, his contribution is not at its best...There is no point in taking wickets in 40-50 over when opponents scored more than 300+.
Ameer and other frontline bowlers should have boweled aggressive bowling rather than concentrating on his economic of bowling...

Seriously speaking, it is a loss for world cricket the way Pakistan is going down in providing competing cricket...After West Indies, Sri Lanka if Pakistan goes down, then half of cricket viewers in India will stop watching cricket...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

nick_indian said:


> this happened despite a severely depleted indian team. There was no Dhawan or Bhuvi today.


Look the way we played, even afganistan or bangladesh can beat us. We need to play serious cricket. If you want to bowl first play with 6 batsman to chase or either bat first . There was no planning in match.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Tom_Cruise said:


> View attachment 565498



Yaar this was something else.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Pakistanis professionalism sucks along with their fitness. Someone asked Kohli about his fitness regime and he cannot remember the last time he had Biryani. He simply has Chicken Breast and Veggies every day. Kedar Jadhav who was pot bellied less than 3 years ago, is now super fit thanks to sportsperson who take their professionalism seriously.
> 
> Its not only limited to cricket anymore. PV Sindhu was treated to ice cream and Biryani after 6 months after her silver medal at Olympics. I dont see Pakistani cricketers maintaining that kind of fitness regimen even if Off periods.


You're right except that Rohit "Ranatunga 2.0" Sharma is an exception and a weird anomaly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

waz said:


> Bro he's married to an Indian Mrs, she has her instructions from RAW



Waise bhi hum log pehle se hee bol rahe the...apna badna ko bolo...Lahore se koi sonee si kudi dekh ke setting ho jaye...But aap logon ko hamare wali kudee hee psand tha....Abhi kya kareain....ghar main to biwi ka hee chalta hai...


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Tom_Cruise said:


> View attachment 565498


Why was he yawning in this match. Was we playing against yemen cricket team? Last 5 overs were very crucial and sarfraz was yawning again & again with sleepy eyes. Can he take catch or stumph with such attitude?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Tom_Cruise said:


> View attachment 565498


munna thak gaya ... extreme fitness .



Kaniska said:


> Waise bhi hum log pehle se hee bol rahe the...apna badna ko bolo...Lahore se koi sonee si kudi dekh ke setting ho jaye...But aap logon ko hamare wali kudee hee psand tha....Abhi kya kareain....ghar main to biwi ka hee chalta hai...


bass larki peecha paar gai... larka kia karta ... samjhaya thaa .... nahi samjha ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

masterchief_mirza said:


> Whether they become no. 1 or not in rankings depends on the batsmen they bowl against and the the way their teammates build pressure and the tracks they are on. Amir is technically better than both but Amir's teammates fail to replicate the pressure he builds, hence batsmen just block Amir out and take no risks against him. Because Indian bowlers work well in partnership, they take more wickets as there is no relief from the pressure. Amir remains technically better than any of India's bowlers. Sorry but that is the truth and any bowling expert would tel you the same. Go deal with it. I am totally balanced and fair in my assessments whether you accept it or not. I will gladly admit when an Indian bowler is technically better than a pk one, when I see it happen. It is no coincidence that great bowlers emerge in tandem, as pressure built by both gets wickets for both. Amir is unfortunate in that he is alone despite being one of the best at the whole tournament, and yes, better than bumra and Kumar.



I agree with you....I am not sure he is better or not, but i enjoy more to see pace bowlers from Pakistan even more than Indian pace bowleder...It is due to their smooth action and rhythm when they bowl..

Amir and Wahab in his old days are gem to see when they are bowling in a form...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

Thanks for the headsup of Shoaib's YouTube channel, whoever it was.. This is some great stuff, much better than the commercial crap on adverts infested TV. 











big respect to both these behemoths of the game

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Kaniska said:


> What positive...If your premiere bowler could not take 2 wickets in 10 over, his contribution is not at its best...There is no point in taking wickets in 40-50 over when opponents scored more than 300+.
> Ameer and other frontline bowlers should have boweled aggressive bowling rather than concentrating on his economic of bowling...
> 
> Seriously speaking, it is a loss for world cricket the way Pakistan is going down in providing competing cricket...After West Indies, Sri Lanka if Pakistan goes down, then half of cricket viewers in India will stop watching cricket...


You should know that these are batting friendly wickets where 300 scores is not hard to chase so its important for bowlers to contain batsman even if they are not getting wickets....run rate pressure force batsman to make silly mistake but others Pakistani bowlers were leaking runs in intial and middle overs so Indian batsman did not felt the need to take any risky shots ..I was not talking about amir performance just in this match but against England and Australia as well.. Look Indian Bowlers also did not took much wickets in 15 overs but they contained Pakistani batsman and did not leak runns which created pressure


----------



## terry5

HAIDER said:


> Look at Wahab Riaz next to Shoaib , how he is stairing darro ki bottle. Huqqa or darro ...sath sath



That’s not darroo

It was upsetting watching imam and shoaib smirking in the balcony while sarfraz was batting . 

Things defiantly not right in the changing rooms 

Mark my words Imam want captaincy and uncle inzi again is playing games behind the scene 

Same old tactic as before 
Wahab , imam , imad , shoaib have gang going behind captain and rest of team .



Synchonicist said:


> Thanks for the headsup of Shoaib's YouTube channel, whoever it was.. This is some great stuff, much better than the commercial crap on adverts infested TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big respect to both these behemoths of the game



Congratulations India a great team hope you win World Cup and not England and Australian cheats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Look the way we played, even afganistan or bangladesh can beat us. We need to play serious cricket. If you want to bowl first play with 6 batsman to chase or either bat first . There was no planning in match.



No man....I hope all the best and successful turn around of Pakistan team...Today, we are reacting with emotion for India and Pakistan match....But without Pakistan, cricket will be limited to India/Aus/England/South Africa and few glimpse of surprise from Pakistan/BD/Newzeland/WI.....

So ICC should now be more worried about why Pakistan/South Africa and Sri Lanka could not provide competative cricket...This is a big risk with popularity of world cricket than pakistan cricket only

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140314494901600257


----------



## Nilgiri

terry5 said:


> Congratulations India a great team hope you win World Cup and not England and Australian cheats



Thanks buddy for the well wishes. We will try our best.

NZ also would be worthy winner since they have not won WC yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## -=virus=-

masterchief_mirza said:


> Rohit "Ranatunga 2.0" Sharma


Arjuna and Inzy were proper fatties, also a guy called Asanka Gurusinghe (or something) 

Rohit is just a big burly kind of guy, he's atheletic and got good fitness, good in the field, good running between the wickets etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Congrats India. Well Played. You got real talent. You destroyed us even without two main players. Great planning. You deserve this win.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## niaz

I saw this match too like most if the Pakistani Brits. Our batting keeps collapsing again & again. It appears that our bats simply do not have the big match temperament.

PCB should also have a Psychiatrist to instill some 'Spine' into a spineless batting line up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Synchonicist said:


> Thanks for the headsup of Shoaib's YouTube channel, whoever it was.. This is some great stuff, much better than the commercial crap on adverts infested TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big respect to both these behemoths of the game



Best thing about this thread was finding shoaib YT channel for me. 

I do hope Pakistan get its mojo back and finds and develops players like Shoaib Akhthar again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -=virus=-

Nilgiri said:


> Best thing about this thread was finding shoaib YT channel for me.
> 
> I do hope Pakistan get its mojo back and finds and develops players like Shoaib Akhthar again.


Yeah what a gem, I had no idea. Much better, not scripted or censored, just real talk. 

He should get on GAB and Bitchute though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Synchonicist said:


> this has been a thing there since forever, hasn't it ?


Yes it is.


----------



## k s ahmed

nick_indian said:


> May be you are right. But that's the questionm why ?
> 
> But we won the 1983 world cup before you won yours in 1992.


Your 1983 works up was pure fluke. Have a look if you can. 
And Indian were always scared of fast bowling and ( still are , on seaming tracks ) never played well in limited overs. There were unlimited bouncers allowed mind you. I can't resist mentioning Imran and srikant.incident when he was given out.lbw and he was walking away complaining. Imran called him back.and bowled him on next ball. Such was Pakistan team and such was Indian team. 

Now, there are many factors in why Indian team is better. 
But previously , you guys had all short comings which Pakistan( or any weaker team) has now. Add more weaker bowling attack too 
Indian team has picked up since 2007 when ipl started. Till Before that , they were rotten mango. 
I say it with pun. But it's true.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Yes it is.



This one is safe:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## k s ahmed

And Pakistan is 99 percent out if this cup even if we win all matches.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

k s ahmed said:


> Your 1983 works up was pure fluke. Have a look if you can.
> And Indian were always scared of fast bowling and ( still are , on seaming tracks ) never played well in limited overs. There were unlimited bouncers allowed mind you. I can't resist mentioning Imran and srikant.incident when he was given out.lbw and he was walking away complaining. Imran called him back.and bowled him on next ball. Such was Pakistan team and such was Indian team.
> 
> Now, there are many factors in why Indian team is better.
> But previously , you guys had all short comings which Pakistan( or any weaker team) has now. Add more weaker bowling attack too
> Indian team has picked up since 2007 when ipl started. Till Before that , they were rotten mango.
> I say it with pun. But it's true.



You can win a match by fluke. You cant win a world cup by fluke. That too in English conditions, coming from the subcontinent.

Agree largely with the rest of your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Nilgiri said:


> Best thing about this thread was finding shoaib YT channel for me.
> 
> I do hope Pakistan get its mojo back and finds and develops players like Shoaib Akhthar again.


his youtube channels got 700K subscribes within weeks..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> his youtube channels got 700K subscribes within weeks..



Good, he deserves it, he is a affable and down to earth guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

Biggest Aljazeeea documentary on Australian and English players booking and match fixing, thr England players ball tempering recent cheating caught red handed against 5 ODIs with Pakistan, Liam Plunkett, etc, using scruffed up ball, pathetic England ICC cheates liars and worst umpiring decisions have made the game of cricket a complete loss a shame.

Those match fixure English players should have been penalised like Australian, Pakistani and Indian players are penealised harsh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Dalit said:


> What really keeps pissing me off is seeing the shisha bar and food pictures. Pakistan is a county which doesn’t participate in many professional sports. Apart from hockey and cricket we don’t have much else. All the money is spent on cricket. For a cash strapped country like Pakistan that is a big deal. Many fans have high hopes during a WC event. The unprofessional behavior displayed by the players is criminal.



Honestly the best thing the Pakistani public can do is move on from cricket, let them wallow without funds. There are numerous good wrestlers, weight lifters who have nothing, but yet try their hearts out. Pakistanis should simply boycott the team until things get better, and funds are distributed to men and women who work hard regardless of the sport they participate in.
No more unconditional love for cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AsianLion

niaz said:


> I saw this match too like most if the Pakistani Brits. Our batting keeps collapsing again & again. It appears that our bats simply do not have the big match temperament.
> 
> PCB should also have a Psychiatrist to instill some 'Spine' into a spineless batting line up.




No our bowling and fielding is the worst too.

Kick them out, Shoaib Malik, Hafeez, Safraz, Wahab, Haris Sohail from the team permanently.

Kick Mickey Aruther, Azhar Mahmood, Grant Flower and Chief Selector Inzamam ul Haq out.

Imran Khan PM is also a biggest failure for 10 months in changing our complete cricket structure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Another thing, Virat kohli was not even out when he decided to walk. Still this happened

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

waz said:


> Honestly the best thing the Pakistani public can do is move on from cricket, let them wallow without funds. There are numerous good wrestlers, weight lifters who have nothing, but yet try their hearts out. Pakistanis should simply boycott he team until things get better, and funds are distributed to men and women who work hard regardless of the sport they participate in.
> No more unconditional love for cricket.



To punish the misbehaving cricket team I am all open for this idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

ICC worst managed cricket worldcup...full of controversies and money saving tactics, poor tv animations.......this 2019 worldcup has been below par and standard.....boring.

India played well on the day and won.

But whats dangerous No cricket in Pakistan - failure of ICC - ICC third class cricket council has lost it World cricket has lost it - the way Pakistan is going down in providing competing cricket...After West Indies, Sri Lanka, Afghanistan if Pakistan goes down, then far more than half of world cricket viewers will stop watching cricket...it is a shame what bastard organisation cheats ICC become and done in last decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

waz said:


> Honestly the best thing the Pakistani public can do is move on from cricket, let them wallow without funds. There are numerous good wrestlers, weight lifters who have nothing, but yet try their hearts out. Pakistanis should simply boycott he team until things get better, and funds are distributed to men and women who work hard regardless of the sport they participate in.
> No more unconditional love for cricket.


No. 

Bring it back, guys. Those vicious in/reverse swinging yorkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Hahaha 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140383575876997120

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terry5

k s ahmed said:


> And Pakistan is 99 percent out if this cup even if we win all matches.



World Cup is over we have no chance to qualify 
Australia 
England 
New Zealand 
India 

Semi final 

We hardly win any games in last 30 odi ganes inzamam is big big problem we must remove him same problems he caused before , he want power . 

Anyway World Cup is over I don’t have interest watching any more .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Safraz Ahmed Press Conference after India vs Pakistan match taking things so lightly :






This drenched dead ICC Cricket Worldcup just got a big boost from Pak vs India match, that is for sure.


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

newb3e said:


> soojaye bhai!


wicket dekte hi so gaya tha, won't see his batting again....



KhanBaba2 said:


> Guess it is good night for you.


Coundn't even wait for the good nights, was really sleepy. Just got up afresh 



AsianUnion said:


> Safraz Ahmed Press Conference after India vs Pakistan match taking things so lightly :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This drenched dead ICC Cricket Worldcup just got a big boost from Pak vs India match, that is for sure.


don't want to see his face, or hear his voice? i hope he accepted the responsibility for the shit show

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mace

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Congrats India. Well Played. You got real talent. You destroyed us even without two main players. Great planning. You deserve this win.



India’s very own World Cup bunny- Pakistani variety

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Not a good day to be a Pakistan player watching the reactions from some of the previous greats/players means someones going to get canned. Things are getting spicy now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

If things dont get spicy, then it is a time to worry. Inzamam, Micky, Azhar Mehmood, Sarfraz should be sacked with full aduit and enquiry. Ensure accountability, if we don't hold them accountable we won't be able to avoid this happening in the future. so much money is being poured into cricket in Pakistan at the expense of other games, Players playing other games also need support. i think it should be enough for cricket. Imran Khan is right, just change the whole structure of cricket but this should be applied to each and every game especially hockey and football

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Indian fan should behave and celebrate within limits


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140431328820813825

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## God Parshuram

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Can't believe we gave wickets to casual bowler like shankar. Whole Pakistan is in shock and I am 100% sure many tv are broken .



Any video?


----------



## Microsoft

Dr. Abdul Basit said:


> If things dont get spicy, then it is a time to worry. Inzamam, Micky, Azhar Mehmood, Sarfraz should be sacked with full aduit and enquiry. Ensure accountability, if we don't hold them accountable we won't be able to avoid this happening in the future. so much money is being poured into cricket in Pakistan at the expense of other games, Players playing other games also need support. i think it should be enough for cricket. Imran Khan is right, just change the whole structure of cricket but this should be applied to each and every game especially hockey and football



I'm hope Pakistan can emulate England by next world cup...last world cup England were smoked out of the 2015 WC like Pakistan were they sat down revamped everything and now they're a juggernaut. But knowing Pakistani attitude who knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

God Parshuram said:


> Any video?


Saw one guy on a news channel breaking his TV 


God Parshuram said:


> Any video?


Saw one guy breaking a TV on a news channel . Google it may be you find it, if you feel good with it.



Microsoft said:


> I'm hope Pakistan can emulate England by next world cup...last world cup England were smoked out of the 2015 WC like Pakistan were they sat down revamped everything and now they're a juggernaut. But knowing Pakistani attitude who knows.


Yup, i pretty much expected what happened here. Can't go in to the detail but the system definitely needs revamping.


----------



## jetray

nick_indian said:


> You can win a match by fluke. You cant win a world cup by fluke. That too in English conditions, coming from the subcontinent.
> 
> Agree largely with the rest of your post.


winning two world cups is no fluke. Some ppl have problem digesting the truth.


----------



## Vikki

T


Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Indian fan should behave and celebrate within limits
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140431328820813825


It was indians who calmed that pak guy down..had it not been for indians there,that pak guy would have been thrashed by all the other indians present there(he was the one who wanted to get physical)...Pakistanis wherever they are seem to be very emotional...there werent even ten pakistanis there and he wanted to take on some 100s of opponent fans who were charged up....our emotions should never overtake our intelligence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Vikki said:


> T
> 
> It was indians who calmed that pak guy down..had it not been for indians there,that pak guy would have been thrashed by all the other indians present there(he was the one who wanted to get physical)...Pakistanis wherever they are seem to be very emotional...there werent even ten pakistanis there and he wanted to take on some 100s of opponent fans who were charged up....our emotions should never overtake our intelligence


It was Indian who tried to snatch his Pakistani flag then got hidden behind crowd...never mess with Pakistan flag otherwise it would make every patriot emotional ..only weak act tough with support of mobs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kris

terry5 said:


> View attachment 565480


@waz 
It doesn't seem funny to me. Pls take note


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

We lost ,

People will say , now we will start a revolution in Pakistani cricket and change
Reality: Nothing will change

This is Pakistani team's approach , their will be lot of dust and it will settle under gravity's own influence and the players will be shuffled but the same faces will remain

Our Bowlers are picked from Tape Cricket Leagues in streets
Our Batsmen are used to playing Tape cricket

We rewarded the sub par street cricketers with hefty PSL league contract
and puffed up helium in balloon

Mediocre Batting vs Mediocre Bowling , these faulty cricketers make 40-70 runs in 20 /20 and people think they have talent (On Dead Emarati UAE pitches)


After 1992 nothing changed *We won by a fluke 4 win streak*
After 1996 nothing changed We could not win with Waqar Younis/Wasim Akram
After 1999 nothing changed *We played well *We could not win with Wasim Akram/Akthar/Abdurrazaq/Saqlain
After 2003 nothing changed We had Waqar / Wasim / Shoaib / Razzaq / Afridi in Team 
Kenya !!! Yes Kenya made it to Super Six and Semi finals , in 2003 let that sink in​
After 2007 nothing changed *We got Elimited Group Stages lost to Ireland !!!*
After 2011 nothing changed *We played well won our group finished top rank*
After 2015 nothing changed Below average performance
2019 as of today , second last out of 15-16 teams
In 2.5 innings the players Pakistan introduces , are dissected by Australian/Indian/English analyst and they figure out the weakness in their bating habits

All local cricket in Pakistan is played on dead pitches , grassless , dead surface


Which club in Pakistan can boast they discovered 10 Young talent for Pakistan National Team? Which cricket Academy can boast claim they created the next Imran Khan or Miandad

Most bowlers and batsmen come out from dusty ground cricket


At age 25 they are given a coach (fielding coach who gives them lessons on diving and fielding) instead of when they are 10 year old in schools




Based on history ....... we have to tell the truth to Pakistani people on Media that our team is not Top 4 Clibre team we are at best Rank #14th in world




FITNESS LEVEL : LAST
STAMINA : LAST
STRENGTH FOR POWER HITTING : LAST
CARDIO CAPACITY : LAST
FIELDING : LAST
RUNNING BETWEEN WICKETS: LAST
Cricket Shots : May be top 12 in world
Bowling : May be Top 12 in world

And that is summary of Pakistani Cricket Team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Microsoft

This video is very good especially watch Rashid Latif's portion 100%%%%%% on the spot correct analysis of the problems in Pakistan cricket, Shoaib and Doc are just spewing angry noises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It's just a street cricket team ... their is no professionalism in any field
Slightly better then Armature teams from Ireland

Batting
Bowling
Fielding
Fitness
Strength Body/Muscle
Mental Strength
Toughness

All these departments their is no world class level


You can hear from even analyst they think the players produced by Street Cricket are worthy to play the modern game.

The game (modern game ) has evolved , video analysis , modern fitness and cameras now have changed the game.

People are training in Academies and Training Centers the fundamentals



Australia
England
India

Miles ahead in term of training and grooming and Financially capable


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

kris said:


> @waz
> It doesn't seem funny to me. Pls take note



Well, this definitely is funny...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140447414840463360

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## k s ahmed

jetray said:


> winning two world cups is no fluke. Some ppl have problem digesting the truth.


And some people have problems.with reading and comprehension I suggest you to go back to school


----------



## IceCold

So what did i said? People got angry and called me negative when it was clear as broad day light where does our cricket team stand. @War Thunder @war&peace @WAJsal Gents i am tagging you guys because with all due respect you thought i was spreading negativity. Well apparently i was only calling spade a spade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## k s ahmed

I think noting would change. .what has been been mentioned here has been talked about for last 30 years. But nothing has changed. System won't be revamped. We as a natiion are corrupt and lazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Don't know if there is a correlation

But it looks like Pakistan's cricketing fortunes started nose diving just around the time they started getting more bearded fellows in and around the team.

The old, pre 90's & early 2000 Pakistan cricketers were clean shaven, like Imran, Akram, Waqar, Akhtar etc...
In fact the generation of Akram carried themselves really well, Sauvé for sure.

But last 10 years, more beards in the team and the fortunes have nose-dived.

Again, not sure if there is a correlation but that's an observation worth looking into.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Microsoft

pothead said:


> Don't know if there is a correlation
> 
> But it looks like Pakistan's cricketing fortunes started nose diving just around the time they started getting more bearded fellows in and around the team.
> 
> The old, pre 90's & early 2000 Pakistan cricketers were clean shaven, like Imran, Akram, Waqar, Akhtar etc...
> In fact the generation of Akram carried themselves really well, Sauvé for sure.
> 
> But last 10 years, more beards in the team and the fortunes have nose-dived.
> 
> Again, not sure if there is a correlation but that's an observation worth looking into.



Weak (if you can even call it that) correlation implies causation. Indian vedic logic at work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## k s ahmed

pothead said:


> Don't know if there is a correlation
> 
> But it looks like Pakistan's cricketing fortunes started nose diving just around the time they started getting more bearded fellows in and around the team.
> 
> The old, pre 90's & early 2000 Pakistan cricketers were clean shaven, like Imran, Akram, Waqar, Akhtar etc...
> In fact the generation of Akram carried themselves really well, Sauvé for sure.
> 
> But last 10 years, more beards in the team and the fortunes have nose-dived.
> 
> Again, not sure if there is a correlation but that's an observation worth looking into.


No,corruption Doesn't need correlatiom with any facial features. There was a lot of non sense between 92 to.99. Lot of politics etc. But , we had excellent talent to overcome that. We now have nothjng but corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

jetray said:


> winning two world cups is no fluke. Some ppl have problem digesting the truth.



I believe he was referring to the 1983 world cup win only as a fluke, not the 2011 one.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

This is surprising for me Indian bowling looks better than us. This is first time Happened in my life time. Our bowling was real strength.



pothead said:


> Don't know if there is a correlation
> 
> But it looks like Pakistan's cricketing fortunes started nose diving just around the time they started getting more bearded fellows in and around the team.
> 
> The old, pre 90's & early 2000 Pakistan cricketers were clean shaven, like Imran, Akram, Waqar, Akhtar etc...
> In fact the generation of Akram carried themselves really well, Sauvé for sure.
> 
> But last 10 years, more beards in the team and the fortunes have nose-dived.
> 
> Again, not sure if there is a correlation but that's an observation worth looking into.


Tableegh jamaat/ religious beared people are expanding influence on retired cricketer. They scare them they will go in hell , They will burn again & again from hot fire, if they don't spend time in masjid , if they don't recite quran. If they indulge last days in music activities or dancing or watching movies . etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

*if you can not win world cup just release us from jail we will steal it for pakistan . (nawaz sharif-zardari )*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

If you notice other major teams, their players have realised the importance of being a complete package or else they get replaced soon and nobody even remembers them. e.g. an Australian and an Indian player, they started as bowlers batting lower down the order, but they improved their batting skills, so much so that they now bat at the top order. Pakistanis on the other hand have simply relied on seniority and experience, they know their replacement won't happen that soon. A lot of talent was lost to this favoritism. When I watched Pakistani bowlers after a long time in this world cup I was shocked ..... the rhythm, the style, the pace, the class all was missing .... they cannot even properly bowl yorker.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Vikki said:


> T
> 
> It was indians who calmed that pak guy down..had it not been for indians there,that pak guy would have been thrashed by all the other indians present there(he was the one who wanted to get physical)...Pakistanis wherever they are seem to be very emotional...there werent even ten pakistanis there and he wanted to take on some 100s of opponent fans who were charged up....our emotions should never overtake our intelligence



1. Whoever tried to grab his flag is a jackass who deserved a punch in the face.
2. Good on the Indian guys to calm him down and not beat him up. Could have turned ugly for him. They showed maturity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan 345

Microsoft said:


> How do you come up with this nonsense??? PSL is absolutely necessary for Pakistan cricket! That's where they found Hasan Ali, Shadab, and now Hasnain. That's where players can go and display their skills without connections to fking Inzamam and his damn nephew or whatever Imam is.



Kindly give more importance to domestic structure.we can defeat India in world cup but we should select players from domestic cricket.one or two players from psl in national team is good but not all.i believe Pakistan has talent and inshallah pakistan will soon find good fast bowlers.we need fast bowlers who can give us wicket.you can find many technical batsmen from domestic structure.this indian Target was nothing.300 is not a big score.we need players who can play the ball well.kohli is a technical player.he has his own style and we can also find players like him.we need complete overhaul.we need a new wicket keeper just like Alex Carey of australia.we need fast bowlers like jhye Richardson.after world cup,all focus should be given to domestic players.india has many good players who they picked up from domestic.examples are kuldeep,mayank Agarwal,pant,dhawan.look at the new good technique of Aaron Finch under batting coach ponting.whenever bowler tries to Target the gap between bat and pad,finch counter it by playing straight drive.this is new technique by finch and all credit goes to ponting.this world cup is a lesson for pcb and we need to sack selectors and management of pcb.


----------



## jamahir

fitpOsitive said:


> India Walon, jeet mobarak. @jamahir



Thanks, very sporting of you. 

But I must admit that I didn't watch the match. I don't have the patience to watch a 50 over match. i think the world cup should be of 20 overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

IceCold said:


> So what did i said? People got angry and called me negative when it was clear as broad day light where does our cricket team stand. @War Thunder @war&peace @WAJsal Gents i am tagging you guys because with all due respect you thought i was spreading negativity. Well apparently i was only calling spade a spade.


I think someone (read Sarfraz) sold his soul and it should be investigated that why did he not select to bat first after winning the toss...even PM recommended that via his tweet, even a normal cricket enthusiast would say the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

God Parshuram said:


> Any video?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Why don't we learn from mistake. What is fielding coach doing? What is bowling coach doing, What is coach for?


----------



## God Parshuram

Peaceful Civilian said:


>



I can say that this is an idiocy whether it happens in Pakistan or in India.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Pakistan is heading the Sri Lankan way, even the Bangladeshis here in our University don’t take them seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## God Parshuram

Skull and Bones said:


> Pakistan is heading the Sri Lankan way, even the Bangladeshis here in our University don’t take them seriously.


 In which university are you?


----------



## Arsalan

Vikki said:


> Sorry to say...Pakistan is too weak to beat india...only luck or fate can save pakistan.


True. Indian team is excellent right now. The weak link have always been their bowling, fast bowling specially and currently Bumra and Kumar are doing a good job. That is followed by the excellent spin combo, perhaps best in the world right now and for batting, WORLD CLASS. I see only Aus matching India and even they are a little behind (and have lost the game too). Only other team that can beat India BY CHANCE and having some LUCK GOING THEIR WAY will be England.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

IceCold said:


> So what did i said? People got angry and called me negative when it was clear as broad day light where does our cricket team stand. @War Thunder @war&peace @WAJsal Gents i am tagging you guys because with all due respect you thought i was spreading negativity. Well apparently i was only calling spade a spade.


And did your calling spade a spade help us? gentlemen my point was to do what you did but in limits. No one deserves to be mocked, yeah I'm disappointed but name-calling won't help.


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

WAJsal said:


> And did your calling spade a spade help us? gentlemen my point was to do what you did but in limits. No one deserves to be mocked, *yeah I'm disappointed* but name-calling won't help.


I dont think you can refer to my post as name calling for pointing out the obvious. Secondly for the helping part i dont know what you expected out from it but for one you could have avoided the highlighted part.


----------



## WAJsal

IceCold said:


> dont think you can refer to my post as name calling for pointing out the obvious


I don't remember your post, maybe apply it for some other members who were being more than just negative. One day they are our heroes next day we start abusing them. Team needs changes and so does our mentality, won't you agree?


IceCold said:


> you could have avoided the highlighted part.


I don't get how that's too harsh to avoid?


----------



## AsianLion

Sania bhabi response to Pak Fans:





For Shoaib Malik positive, he was part of team in 2009 T-20 victory and 2017 Champion Trophy victory:

Shoaib Malik Said: "I have made some for myself. We have already won two big events: the World T20 [in 2009] and the Champions Trophy [in 2017]. The only thing left in my career [to win] is that 50-over World Cup. That is the thing I am looking at which makes me work hard. I have big hopes from these youngsters and myself. We are going to give our best,” Malik had said last year.

*Has Shoaib Malik played his last ODI?*

MANCHESTER: Is it an end of Shoaib Malik’s era? Probably, as it may seem.

After an unimpressive show in ICC World Cup 2019 so far, it is highly likely that Shoaib Malik has played his last ODI innings on Sunday against India at the Old Trafford.

Shoaib Malik has already announced that he will retire from the ODIs at the end of the World Cup. The senior batsman has scores of 8,0 and 0 in the last three innings of the tournament, so far.

He has scored just three 50s in last 30 ODIs, scoring 608 runs at an average of 25.33 since start of 2018, which shows an obvious decline in his performance.

Team sources say that Shoaib Malik, in team meetings, had been saying that he wanted his last World Cup to me remembered but it has turned into a nightmare for him, as it may seem.

The veteran of 287 ODIs, despite struggling with form, was backed by team’s head coach Mickey Arthur on Saturday, who hoped that Shoaib Malik’s experience would be important for Pakistan in the game against India.

But, Shoaib Malik couldn’t deliver what Arthur had hoped.

And, following his unimpressive run, it seems unlikely that he would be retained by team for remaining matches in the tournament and Asif Ali would come to replace him.

In 287 ODIs, so far, Shoaib Malik has scored 7534 runs and has remained an integral part of Pakistan Cricket team due to his all-round ability, but a decline in form during the last few months has created serious questions on Malik’s selection in the team.

Malik is one of only two players who debuted in 1990s and are still active in cricket, the other being West Indian Chris Gayle.

Last June, he had announced to retire from ODIs after the World Cup, but would continue to play T20Is.

"I have made some for myself. We have already won two big events: the World T20 [in 2009] and the Champions Trophy [in 2017]. The only thing left in my career [to win] is that 50-over World Cup. That is the thing I am looking at which makes me work hard. I have big hopes from these youngsters and myself. We are going to give our best,” Malik had said last year.

He had earlier retired from Test cricket in 2015 after scoring his career-best 245 against England at Sharjah.

https://www.geo.tv/latest/240542-has-shoaib-malik-played-his-last-odi


----------



## Metanoia

God Parshuram said:


> Don't get too much angry. This is a game win and lose keep happening.



I am disappointed, and it's not about winning or losing...it's this pathetic performance. 

In terms of attitude and getting paid, these clownish monkeys act like superstars. However, when it actually comes to doing their job, they are probably one of the shittiest of the lots. No work ethics and no professionalism. Heck, this clownish monkey Sarfaraz Ahmed can't even speak to the reporters in a dignified manner.

Yeh itni girri hui aur kameeni team/management hai that they have single-handedly killed the legacy of Pakistan cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

get rid of this cow/gayi ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hiraa

Sack the whole team. Work on a new system and players and prepare them for next worldcup. Time to get rid of old baggages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

I.R.A said:


> If you notice other major teams, their players have realised the importance of being a complete package or else they get replaced soon and nobody even remembers them. e.g. an Australian and an Indian player, they started as bowlers batting lower down the order, but they improved their batting skills, so much so that they now bat at the top order. Pakistanis on the other hand have simply relied on seniority and experience, they know their replacement won't happen that soon. A lot of talent was lost to this favoritism. When I watched Pakistani bowlers after a long time in this world cup I was shocked ..... the rhythm, the style, the pace, the class all was missing .... they cannot even properly bowl yorker.



We had masters of line and length. We had extreme pace bowlers. We had superb spinners. I didn't see any of it this WC. Not a single bowler did his job to the best of his ability. It was headless chicken stuff. 0 thinking and 0 passion. This bowling line up is a disgrace to the legacy of Pak bowlers.



Peaceful Civilian said:


> Why don't we learn from mistake. What is fielding coach doing? What is bowling coach doing, What is coach for?



This problem is contagious. It is like a virus. Even a competent coach or management gets sucked into negativity.

You know what the Brits did to returning officers after the occupation of British Raj? They put them off duty and told them to enjoy their pensions. They were declared unfit to work in British society upon return. Our virus is contagious and not easy to cure. We are sick and lethargic people. We don't want to work. We don't want to let others work. This is how bad this problem is. It affects everything. From sports to general life.

It all starts from the very top. *Start off with PCB. Be ruthless or be ready for more disgrace.*



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> We lost ,
> 
> People will say , now we will start a revolution in Pakistani cricket and change
> Reality: Nothing will change
> 
> This is Pakistani team's approach , their will be lot of dust and it will settle under gravity's own influence and the players will be shuffled but the same faces will remain
> 
> Our Bowlers are picked from Tape Cricket Leagues in streets
> Our Batsmen are used to playing Tape cricket
> 
> We rewarded the sub par street cricketers with hefty PSL league contract
> and puffed up helium in balloon
> 
> Mediocre Batting vs Mediocre Bowling , these faulty cricketers make 40-70 runs in 20 /20 and people think they have talent (On Dead Emarati UAE pitches)
> 
> 
> After 1992 nothing changed *We won by a fluke 4 win streak*
> After 1996 nothing changed We could not win with Waqar Younis/Wasim Akram
> After 1999 nothing changed *We played well *We could not win with Wasim Akram/Akthar/Abdurrazaq/Saqlain
> After 2003 nothing changed We had Waqar / Wasim / Shoaib / Razzaq / Afridi in Team
> Kenya !!! Yes Kenya made it to Super Six and Semi finals , in 2003 let that sink in​
> After 2007 nothing changed *We got Elimited Group Stages lost to Ireland !!!*
> After 2011 nothing changed *We played well won our group finished top rank*
> After 2015 nothing changed Below average performance
> 2019 as of today , second last out of 15-16 teams
> In 2.5 innings the players Pakistan introduces , are dissected by Australian/Indian/English analyst and they figure out the weakness in their bating habits
> 
> All local cricket in Pakistan is played on dead pitches , grassless , dead surface
> 
> 
> Which club in Pakistan can boast they discovered 10 Young talent for Pakistan National Team? Which cricket Academy can boast claim they created the next Imran Khan or Miandad
> 
> Most bowlers and batsmen come out from dusty ground cricket
> 
> 
> At age 25 they are given a coach (fielding coach who gives them lessons on diving and fielding) instead of when they are 10 year old in schools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on history ....... we have to tell the truth to Pakistani people on Media that our team is not Top 4 Clibre team we are at best Rank #14th in world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FITNESS LEVEL : LAST
> STAMINA : LAST
> STRENGTH FOR POWER HITTING : LAST
> CARDIO CAPACITY : LAST
> FIELDING : LAST
> RUNNING BETWEEN WICKETS: LAST
> Cricket Shots : May be top 12 in world
> Bowling : May be Top 12 in world
> 
> And that is summary of Pakistani Cricket Team



The only solution is to fix PCB and start from the top. Replace every person in this body. PCB has become like PIA and hockey federation. Zero performance and only a burden on mankind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Well.wisher

Lakh di laanat . 2 rupy ki team hmari


----------



## AsianLion

*Start performing or face the axe, Sarfaraz warns team members 

MANCHESTER: Pakistan skipper Sarfaraz Ahmed heavily criticised the teammates for their failure to give a substantive performance and warned of severe consequences in case if the team continues to fail on every front in the ongoing World Cup tournament, sources informed a local TV.

The skipper warned the players that in case of a knock out from the tournament, he won’t be the only one to be relieved from duties, in a dressing room meeting called after the humiliating 89 runs defeat against India.*

“*It’s foolish to think that I will be the only one going home. God forbids if something bad happens with the team. I won’t be the only facing the burnt, many others will also be relieved,” the skipper told the team.

Coach Mickey Arthur and senior players remained silent during the Sarfaraz’s charged speech to the team. Meanwhile, the players listened to him with their heads hung low with shame.*

Sarfaraz directed the team to forget the recent defeat and concentrate on the remaining four matches of the tournament.


----------



## niaz

Frankly speaking, IMO Shoaib Malik, as well as Hafiz, are past their sell-by date.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.AsfandYar

niaz said:


> Frankly speaking, IMO Shoaib Malik, as well as Hafiz, are past their sell-by date.


Way way past and so is Sarfraz. 
We need to start rebuilding this team from scratch with as little old blood as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hiraa

AsianUnion said:


> *Start performing or face the axe, Sarfaraz warns team members
> 
> MANCHESTER: Pakistan skipper Sarfaraz Ahmed heavily criticised the teammates for their failure to give a substantive performance and warned of severe consequences in case if the team continues to fail on every front in the ongoing World Cup tournament, sources informed a local TV.
> 
> The skipper warned the players that in case of a knock out from the tournament, he won’t be the only one to be relieved from duties, in a dressing room meeting called after the humiliating 89 runs defeat against India.*
> 
> “*It’s foolish to think that I will be the only one going home. God forbids if something bad happens with the team. I won’t be the only facing the burnt, many others will also be relieved,” the skipper told the team.
> 
> Coach Mickey Arthur and senior players remained silent during the Sarfaraz’s charged speech to the team. Meanwhile, the players listened to him with their heads hung low with shame.*
> 
> Sarfaraz directed the team to forget the recent defeat and concentrate on the remaining four matches of the tournament.



And what about his pathetic self?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Hiraa said:


> And what about his pathetic self?


I was thinking the same. Apai jaiwain wadai teer marai su na. 
I dont understand from which perspective does this guy look Captain material?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

niaz said:


> Frankly speaking, IMO Shoaib Malik, as well as Hafiz, are past their sell-by date.


Both are expired products. Huge favoritism in Pakistan cricket board. No selection criteria . All players need to play British county and stop them to play 20/20 cricket. Its killing the performance of players. Convert PSL into one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

God Parshuram said:


> In which university are you?



Gaw-Mutra University.


----------



## Skull and Bones

God Parshuram said:


> In which university are you?



State University of New York at Buffalo formerly, and University of Utah now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TechMan

In case you missed, here are full highlights

https://www.sportsforum.pk/Thread-Pakistan-vs-India-World-Cup-2019-HD-Highlights


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tom_Cruise

AsianUnion said:


> Sania bhabi response to Pak Fans:



What a dumb bitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Interesting by Mubashar Luqman:






Check Mickey Arthur mobile, Shoaib Malik...they intentionally decided to field first. Something fishy

Groupings in Team.

Happening since Australia match also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Tom_Cruise said:


> What a dumb bitch.



You can take an Indian out of India but you can't take the India out of the Indian it seems.


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## WebMaster

Bhaiyon, this is why you retire when you need to retire. Talent gap between India and Pak is huge.

Hasan is out of form.
Malik and Hafeez are out of form.
Sarfaraz is a role player, good captain. But he is not Dhoni that will save you when middle order collapses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Dalit said:


> We had masters of line and length. We had extreme pace bowlers. We had superb spinners. I didn't see any of it this WC. Not a single bowler did his job to the best of his ability. It was headless chicken stuff. 0 thinking and 0 passion. This bowling line up is a disgrace to the legacy of Pak bowlers.




1 thing I don't understand how come they grow tummies? This is Pakistan team specialty only.

They look so unhealthy to me, when they join they are fine, but after sometime the signs of a tummy start appearing, even Amir has got one now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Republic

87 pages and 1300 posts on a single loss ?? You guys are fond of exaggerating things and beating a dead horse beyond limit. It was only a silly match, not a matter of life and death for Pakistan.

There are many many matters laying untouched in both countries which can be really a matter of life and death.

Guys, please come out of it. @Mods please close this thread. It is spreading negativity now rather than entertainig members.

Regards.


----------



## qamar1990

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> hahahahahahaha sifarishi team loosing
> 
> Imam-ul-Haq selector ka , family member
> Mohammad Hafeez , board ke Bhuddo ka ankhoo ka tara
> Shoaib Malik, ab kiya kahain


imam is a good player


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

qamar1990 said:


> imam is a good player


He is involved in Grouping


----------



## qamar1990

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> He is involved in Grouping


no he is not.. stop believing everything


----------



## k s ahmed

may be there is no grouping and they are using it as an excuse for their horrendous performance ?


----------



## GURU DUTT

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Hahaha
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140383575876997120


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I don't think we will forget such defeat. It's like we presented ourselves to them , do whatever you want to do.


----------



## INDIAISM

WebMaster said:


> Bhaiyon, this is why you retire when you need to retire. Talent gap between India and Pak is huge.
> 
> Hasan is out of form.
> Malik and Hafeez are out of form.
> Sarfaraz is a role player, good captain. But he is not Dhoni that will save you when middle order collapses.


Above all 2 of your top 3 Batsmen Babar azam and Imam ul Haq are more interested in improving their average then to win the game...i mean seriously 50-55 ki average leke kya kargoge when during your career your team winning rate is less 50%....Then you have Asif who starts taking wickets after other team has already posted 300+ score on the board...About Hasan Ali and your spinners the less said the better...

In short we have 6 Match winners Rohit, Kohli , Shikhar , Bumrah, Chahal , Kuldeep and 1 master strategist M.S Dhoni....on the other hand you have only 1 match winner Fakhar...


----------



## HAIDER

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I don't think we will forget such defeat. It's like we presented ourselves to them , do whatever you want to do.


This the MF who advice to let India bat first . Even he knows this team is worst in chasing big score.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Jugger said:


> This reiterates my observation that longer the beard less the common sense and intelligence.


fir galat bus pakar raha hai tu munna ... pakistani fans right now against you and me be like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thunderr

IK should wipe all these fellas.Install new ones.Expired mal should be thrown out immediately.Likes of Sania's husband and totla plus chichoraay who are fond of dying their hair should be thrown out.Allo should be kicked out with that rotten coach good for nothing


----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## AsianLion

*Pakistan cricket bosses at Lahore back under-fire team*
Listen





LONDON: Pakistan’s cricket chiefs on Wednesday threw their weight behind the country’s under-fire team, expressing hope that it would bounce back after back-to-back World Cup defeats.

Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB), itself facing intense criticism over the national team’s below-par showing in cricket’s biggest spectacle, has been under pressure to act swiftly after Pakistan’s embarrassing defeat against India at Old Trafford on Sunday.

But at a meeting of the PCB’s Board of Governors in Lahore on Wednesday, the country’s cricket administrators unanimously decided that they won’t jump the gun.

Instead members of the Board of Governors “expressed faith, support and confidence in the side” during a meeting at the Board headquarters in Lahore.

“The BoG had a discussion on the Pakistan cricket team’s recent performance across all formats,” a PCB media release said.

“The members agreed the team’s performance in the ICC Men’s Cricket World Cup 2019 to date has been below expectation, but expressed faith, support and confidence in the side, and hoped they will utilise all their talent and potential in the remaining matches to bounce back strongly and finish on a high.”

But the PCB was quick to add that it would carry out a thorough post-mortem of Pakistan’s World Cup campaign soon after the conclusion of the ten-nation tournament.

“It was agreed, and as previously stated, following the ICC Men’s Cricket World Cup 2019, the PCB will carry-out a robust review and analysis of the side’s and the team support personnel’s performances in the past three years and submit their recommendations to the Chairman and the BoG for their consideration,” the Board announced.

That the PCB is not taking any measures to assuage disgruntled fans in the wake of yet another humiliating defeat against India must have come as a relief for Pakistan captain Sarfraz Ahmed and his team-mates.

They have been under fire from all quarters for a poor showing against India against whom they lost by 89 runs in a rain-affected match in Manchester. The Pakistanis crumbled in the high-pressure encounter and were duly attacked by the media and fans.

The team has since moved to London where Pakistan face South Africa in a must-win group match of the World Cup at Lord’s on June 23. Pakistan have to beat the Proteas and then win their remaining three World Cup games against New Zealand (Edgbaston), Afghanistan (Headingley) and Bangladesh (Lord’s) to keep their hopes of qualifying for the semi-finals alive.

The Pakistanis have been resting since their arrival in London on Monday evening.

“The management has given the players a two-day off. Since there was a week-long break following our last game it was decided to give the players a break,” a team official told ‘The News’ on Wednesday.

The players will resume training on Thursday with a three-hour session at Lord’s starting at 10.00 am.


----------



## God Parshuram

HttpError said:


> Gaw-Mutra University.



I am asking him and not to you. You education is visible from your posts.



Peaceful Civilian said:


> I don't think we will forget such defeat. It's like we presented ourselves to them , do whatever you want to do.


If you will not forget this defeat then I think you are not forgotten with defeat of past also. I want to ask what is the outcome what will you do by remembering it?


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------

